# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ντροπαλός και πλησιασμα κοπέλας

## panos19

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είναι και ότι δεν έχω κάποια κοπέλα ενώ άλλα παιδιά έχουν είμαι και ντροπαλός και δεν ξέρω αυτο αν απομακρύνει τις κοπελες και δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει και παραέξω ακόμα και στο σχολείο δεν είχα κάτι.Προχθες είχα πάει σε έναν γάμο και καθίσαμε σε ένα τραπέζι στην μια άκρη καθόμουν εγώ και στην άλλη μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε την κοίταζα συνέχεια και είμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό και είναι δύο χρόνια μεγαλύτερη να πω πως δεν την ήξερα πριν ούτε το όνομά της και έψαξα στο fb και την βρήκα λέτε να τις στείλω αίτημα στο fb? 

με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλησπερα!!!!! Εχεις βαλει ενα μπλοκο στον εαυτο σου που τον μπλοκαρει απο το να ειναι ανετος και χαλαρος! Προσπαθησε να το απενεργοποιησεις αυτο και θα δεις βελτιωση!!!!!!! Γιατι να εισαι κλειστος, υπαρχει λογος; Καλυτερη ειναι η αλλη απο εσενα; Καλυτερη εννοω την κοπελα!! Αλλα και οι αλλοι, τα αλλα αγορια, τι εχεις να φοβηθεις, ισα ισα, που εισαι και σοβαρο παιδι απο αλλα ποστς σου που εχω διαβασει και θες κατι σοβαρο!! Μην πεσεις στην πρωτη τυχουσα, γιατι δεν ξερεις τι θελει απο σενα, βρες μια που να θελει και αυτη κατι σοβαρο και προχωρας αν ειναι! Για να μην τρως τα μουτρα σου μετα, δηλαδη μπορει να σου αρεσει αυτη αλλα αν δεν την εχεις ερωτευτει και αν εχεις αμφιβολιες αν σε θελει μην κολλας! Κανε μια κινηση αλλα κοψε πρωτα τι ατομο ειναι και μετα κανε κατι! Και μην μπλοκαρεις τον εαυτο σου, απλα βρες τι σε κανει και τον μπλοκαρεις και βρες το καταλληλο ατομο και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## NeMeCiS

Το ότι δεν έχεις κοπέλα δεν θα πρέπει να σε κάνει να νιώθεις ανασφάλεια. Στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις πρέπει ο καθένας να βάλει το 50% του για να υπάρχει, είτε φιλική είτε ερωτική. Σπάσε το θέμα σου σε κομμάτια για να το λύσεις λίγο λίγο. Το ένα είναι, είσαι ντροπαλός λόγω χαρακτήρα ή νιώθεις ανασφαλής; Αν είναι θέμα ανασφάλειας πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου ή με κάποιον ειδικό. Αν είσαι ντροπαλός από χαρακτήρα, χρησιμοποίησέ το προς όφελός σου. Σε πολλές κοπέλες αρέσουν οι πιο χαμηλών τόνων και συνεσταλμένοι. Πάρε ένα χαρτί και ένα στυλό και σημείωσε τί καλά πιστεύεις έχεις στον χαρακτήρα και στην εμφάνισή σου. Πίστεψε σε αυτά ώστε να νιώσεις πιο σίγουρος για τον εαυτό σου και θα δεις πως μετά θα σε προσέξουν και οι κοπέλες περισσότερο. Με το fb εγώ δεν έιμαι πολύ υπέρ από τη στιγμή που μπορείς να τη δεις ζωντανά. Γενικά μη φοβάσαι να διεκδικήσεις να γνωρίσεις κάποια κοπέλα καλύτερα. Ακόμα και αν σε απορρίψει δεν έγινε και κάτι. Ακόμα και οι μεγαλύτεροι γόηδες έχουν χυλόπιτες στο ιστορικό τους! Βρες κάτι που σου αρέσει να κάνεις και κοινωνικοποιήσου για να βρεις και φίλους!

----------


## χορεύει ο κόσμος ξέφρενα

Ο τολμον νικά..

----------


## Miliva21

Εγω πιστευω πως περαν του οτι εισαι κλειστο ατομο σε καταβαλει πολυ και το γεγονος οτι εισαι απειρος σε θεματα σχεσεων και επικοινωνιας με το αλλο φυλο γι αυτο και εχεις μια παραπανω ανασφαλεια......σταδιακα γινεσαι εμπειρος.....ομως πως??? ....με το να προσπαθεις...να μιλας..να φλερταρεις...και ας μη ξερεις τι και πως ακριβως να το κανεις....προσπαθησε και οτι βγει ετσι μαθαινεις μετα το σωστο τροπο...βρισκεις τα λαθη και κρατας τα σωστα

Παμε τωρα στη κοπελα που σε ενδιαφερει.....δεν θα της εκφρασεις τα συναισθηματα σου....κατευθειαν....δλδ πχ γεια σου σε ειδα και μου αρεσες....
αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι αν η κοπελα κινειται στο περιβαλλον σου και μπορεις να της πιασεις ευκολα τη κουβεντα να πας και να της πεις..."γεια..νομιζω εχουμε ξανασυναντηθει..εσυ δεν ησουν στο ταδε γαμο τοτε....και μπλα μπλα....τωρα που σε βλεπω παιζει να ειμαστε και απο το ιδιο χωριο..!!"....κ θα της πιασεις φιλικη κουβεντα να ξεψαρωσει κ αυτη...μετα ισως θα μπορουσες να της ζητησεις το φβ της...για να μιλατε....παντως το βασικο ειναι να μην εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι πας να φλερταρεις την κοπελα πιυ σου αρεσει..για να μη μπλοκαρεις...να σκεφτεσαι απλως οτι πας να μιλησεις σε μια κοπελα που σου φαινεται γνωστη απο καπου.....

Αν το face to face σε φρικαρει υπερβολικα...τοτε στειλε της αιτημα φιλιας στο φβ και πες της ολα αυτα που σου ειπα μεσω μηνυματων....(και που ξερεις!!......!κατι ειναι και αυτο απο το τιποτα...) και αν δεν πετυχει τουλαχιστον θα εχεις κανει ενα βημα παραπανω για την επομενη φορα..που θα σ γυαλισει καποια.....
Μη φοβασαι εκθεσου!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ο τολμων δεν νικα παντα αμεσα, αλλα σιγουρα θα βρει τον δρομο για την νικη.
Φιλε μου σε πρωτη φαση κανε τον φοβο για την απορριψη φιλο σου αγαπημενο. Διασκεδασε το.
Επισης μην ρωτας ουτε εδω ουτε κανεναν. Βασισου στον εαυτο σου, θες να στειλεις μνμ? Στειλε. Ανελαβε την ευθυνη της απορριψης μονος σου η της επιτυχιας.

----------


## λουλούδι

Εγω δεν νομιζω οτι τρελαινεται για τη συγκεκριμενη κοπελα οποτε καλυτερα να μιλησει πρωτα μαζι της να δει αν αξιζει για να μην πληγωθει και του πανε ολα στραβα μετα. Αν δεν κανει αυτη παει σε αλλη μεχρι να βρει καποια να ειναι αμοιβαιο. Και μπλοκαρει τον εαυτο του ακριβως γι'αυτο, για να μην πληγωθει, το κανει ασυναισθητα, οποτε για να μην εχει αυτο το φοβο μιας και πρεπει να ειναι ευαισθητος καλυτερα να βρει καποια που να αξιζει πρωτα και μετα να κανει κατι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω δεν νομιζω οτι τρελαινεται για τη συγκεκριμενη κοπελα οποτε καλυτερα να μιλησει πρωτα μαζι της να δει αν αξιζει για να μην πληγωθει και του πανε ολα στραβα μετα. Αν δεν κανει αυτη παει σε αλλη μεχρι να βρει καποια να ειναι αμοιβαιο. Και μπλοκαρει τον εαυτο του ακριβως γι'αυτο, για να μην πληγωθει, το κανει ασυναισθητα, οποτε για να μην εχει αυτο το φοβο μιας και πρεπει να ειναι ευαισθητος καλυτερα να βρει καποια που να αξιζει πρωτα και μετα να κανει κατι.


Και πως θα δει ποια αξιζει και ποια οχι.....θα τη σκαναρει για να βγαλει συμπερασμα......??

Και επιπλεον τι σημαινει οτι ειναι ευαισθητος ?.....ολοι ειμαστε ευαισθητοι στην απορριψη....

Το να βαλει τον εαυτο του σε μια γυαλα δεν θα τον οφελησει σε τιποτα ....
Ετσι ειναι οι σχεσεις....σ αρεσει καποιος...διεκδικεις...ρισκα ρεις να φας τα μουτρα σου ....μπορει να κανεις σχεση μαζι του...θα τον εμπιστευτεις και ας προδοθεις....

Αν δεν θελει να ρισκαρει ας μεινει απομονωμενος στο δωματιο του να παρατηρει τους αλλους που θα ζουν....

----------


## λουλούδι

> Και πως θα δει ποια αξιζει και ποια οχι.....θα τη σκαναρει για να βγαλει συμπερασμα......??
> 
> Και επιπλεον τι σημαινει οτι ειναι ευαισθητος ?.....ολοι ειμαστε ευαισθητοι στην απορριψη....
> 
> Το να βαλει τον εαυτο του σε μια γυαλα δεν θα τον οφελησει σε τιποτα ....
> Ετσι ειναι οι σχεσεις....σ αρεσει καποιος...διεκδικεις...ρισκα ρεις να φας τα μουτρα σου ....μπορει να κανεις σχεση μαζι του...θα τον εμπιστευτεις και ας προδοθεις....
> 
> Αν δεν θελει να ρισκαρει ας μεινει απομονωμενος στο δωματιο του να παρατηρει τους αλλους που θα ζουν....


Εγω ειμαι κατα του να πληγωνεται καποιος.......Οσον αφορα στο πρωτο ερωτημα: Δεν θα κανει σχεση αμεσως, θα την γνωρισει πρωτα, θα της κανει τις ερωτησεις που θελει, εξυπνος ειναι, δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι χαζος και μετα θα κανει σχεση. Ναι, θα τη σκαναρει αλλα με τον τροπο που ειπα.
Αφου ειμαστε ολοι ευαισθητοι τοτε γιατι πεφτουμε με τα μουτρα οπως λες; Τοτε κατι λαθος κανουμε! Γι'αυτο να μην κανει τα ιδια λαθη και η νεα γενια, αν μπορει να τα αποφυγει γιατι οχι; 
Του αρεσει, δεν ειναι ερωτευμενος αρα εχει περιθωρια επιλογης ακομα.......καλυτερα να μην κανουμε κατι μονο με αυτους που μας αρεσουνε αλλα με αυτους που εχουμε πιθανοτητες κιολας.........για να δεσει το γλυκο.........
Οι αλλοι που ζουν δεν ειναι ευτυχισμενοι γιατι δεν πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις που ειπα......αν γινεται να γλιτωσουμε καποιον απο το να πληγωθει γιατι να μην το κανουμε;

----------


## andreas86

Φιλε πανω! Εγω ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω γυναικα για να μην πει ''Τι με κοιταει αυτος'' ειναι χειροτερη η περιπτωση μου και ειμαι 31!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Φιλε πανω! Εγω ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω γυναικα για να μην πει ''Τι με κοιταει αυτος'' ειναι χειροτερη η περιπτωση μου και ειμαι 31!


Ετσι ακριβως θα πει γιατι θα την κοιταξεις με φοβισμενο και παραξενο υφος επειδη ντρεπεσαι. Θα πει αυτο που θα ελεγες και εσυ αν ησουν στη θεση της.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Φιλε πανω! Εγω ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω γυναικα για να μην πει ''Τι με κοιταει αυτος'' ειναι χειροτερη η περιπτωση μου και ειμαι 31!


Μπορει και να πει ομως τι κοιταει αυτος λες να του αρεσω;

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω ειμαι κατα του να πληγωνεται καποιος.......Οσον αφορα στο πρωτο ερωτημα: Δεν θα κανει σχεση αμεσως, θα την γνωρισει πρωτα, θα της κανει τις ερωτησεις που θελει, εξυπνος ειναι, δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι χαζος και μετα θα κανει σχεση. Ναι, θα τη σκαναρει αλλα με τον τροπο που ειπα.
> Αφου ειμαστε ολοι ευαισθητοι τοτε γιατι πεφτουμε με τα μουτρα οπως λες; Τοτε κατι λαθος κανουμε! Γι'αυτο να μην κανει τα ιδια λαθη και η νεα γενια, αν μπορει να τα αποφυγει γιατι οχι; 
> Του αρεσει, δεν ειναι ερωτευμενος αρα εχει περιθωρια επιλογης ακομα.......καλυτερα να μην κανουμε κατι μονο με αυτους που μας αρεσουνε αλλα με αυτους που εχουμε πιθανοτητες κιολας.........για να δεσει το γλυκο.........
> Οι αλλοι που ζουν δεν ειναι ευτυχισμενοι γιατι δεν πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις που ειπα......αν γινεται να γλιτωσουμε καποιον απο το να πληγωθει γιατι να μην το κανουμε;


Και μετα μπορει να μετανιωνεις που συμβιβαζοσουν με ατομα τα οποια σε ηθελαν περισσοτερο παρα εσυ αυτους
..................να βγεις και απογοητευμενος...γιατι ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΓΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ....

και να μετανιωνεις που δεν κηνυγησες παραπανω και δν διεκδικησες αυτον που θελει η καρδια σου.....

----------


## λουλούδι

> Και μετα μπορει να μετανιωνεις που συμβιβαζοσουν με ατομα τα οποια σε ηθελαν περισσοτερο παρα εσυ αυτους
> ..................να βγεις και απογοητευμενος...γιατι ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΓΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ....
> 
> και να μετανιωνεις που δεν κηνυγησες παραπανω και δν διεκδικησες αυτον που θελει η καρδια σου.....


Δεν ειναι κακο να εισαι με ατομο που σε θελει περισσοτερο απο οτι εσυ αυτον αρκει να μην τον πληγωνεις, γιατι στην πορεια μπορει να τον θες κι εσυ πολυ. Οποτε μπορει να γινει αυτος αυτο που θελει η καρδια σου......Και δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι σε θελει περισσοτερο ο αλλος αν κανεις αυτα που ειπα.....
Οσο για το οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι μπορει να σε πληγωσουν σε μια σχεση δεν ειναι ολα τα δαχτυλα ιδια....

----------


## Miliva21

Εγω επιμενω στο να διεκδικει αυτη που θελει περισσοτερο και να μη το παει με γνωμονα στο που θα πληγωθει λιγοτερο.....γιατι

ολες οι σχεσεις εχουν τον πονο μεσα....και θα σε πληγωσουν και θα πληγωσεις.....κανονας

----------


## λουλούδι

> Εγω επιμενω στο να διεκδικει αυτη που θελει περισσοτερο και να μη το παει με γνωμονα στο που θα πληγωθει λιγοτερο.....γιατι
> 
> ολες οι σχεσεις εχουν τον πονο μεσα....και θα σε πληγωσουν και θα πληγωσεις.....κανονας


Ενταξει, λοιπον, απλα εχουμε διαφορετικη γνωμη και ας κανει οτι θελει ο θεματοθετης, πανω του ειναι!

----------


## Miliva21

> Ενταξει, λοιπον, απλα εχουμε διαφορετικη γνωμη και ας κανει οτι θελει ο θεματοθετης, πανω του ειναι!


Εδω συμφωνουμε....

----------


## χορεύει ο κόσμος ξέφρενα

Φιλε..λοιπόν..αν σου αρέσει κάποια πας και μιλάς..ας σε απορρίψει..δεν πειράζει..η επόμενη δεν θα το κάνει..άσε που σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις να φλερτάρεις και να προσεγγίζεις τις κοπέλες με άνεση και καλύτερο τρόπο..μην φοβάσαι την απόρριψη..από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι..όσον αφορά την κοπέλα που σου αρέσει αν δεν έχεις τρόπο να την βρεις από κοντά και να μιλησεις..που θα είναι το καλύτερο..τότε κάνε αντ στο φβ και ζήτα της συγγνώμη σε περίπτωση που την έφερες σε δύσκολη θέση στον γαμο..και ότι το έκανες επειδή σε εντυπωσίασε..αν σου πει δεν πειράζει και ότι δεν την έφερες σε δύσκολη θέση τότε είσαι σε καλό δρόμο..μίλα της φιλικά αρχικά να γνωριστείτε και σιγά σιγά έρχεται το ερωτικό..

----------


## panos19

> Φιλε πανω! Εγω ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω γυναικα για να μην πει ''Τι με κοιταει αυτος'' ειναι χειροτερη η περιπτωση μου και ειμαι 31!


γιατί σου έχει συμβεί?

----------


## panos19

πχ βλέπετε μια κοπέλα στο δρόμο ή στην καφετέρια/μπαρ και θέλετε να τις δείξετε ότι την γουστάρετε τι κάνετε την κοιταζετε επίμονα δεν περνετε τα μάτια σας από πάνω της? 
το ντύσιμο και γενικά οι εξωτερική εμφάνιση αν φοράει κάποιος γυαλιά, σιδεράκια η και το κούρεμα του μαλλιού παίζει ρόλο? σα αυτό ας απαντήσουν οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ
μήπως οι γυναίκες δεν κοιτάνε τους ντροπαλους χαμηλών τόνων και θέλουν δυναμικούς άνδρες? να μου πεις ποια θα πάρει έναν κακομοίρη και μίζερο

----------


## Miliva21

> πχ βλέπετε μια κοπέλα στο δρόμο ή στην καφετέρια/μπαρ και θέλετε να τις δείξετε ότι την γουστάρετε τι κάνετε την κοιταζετε επίμονα δεν περνετε τα μάτια σας από πάνω της? 
> το ντύσιμο και γενικά οι εξωτερική εμφάνιση αν φοράει κάποιος γυαλιά, σιδεράκια η και το κούρεμα του μαλλιού παίζει ρόλο? σα αυτό ας απαντήσουν οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ
> μήπως οι γυναίκες δεν κοιτάνε τους ντροπαλους χαμηλών τόνων και θέλουν δυναμικούς άνδρες? να μου πεις ποια θα πάρει έναν κακομοίρη και μίζερο


Ολα ξεκινανε απο σενα......
Αν εσυ αποκαλεις και θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου κακομοιρη και μιζερο τοτε και εκεινη θα σε δει ετσι......

Αν ομως θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου πολυ υποστηρικτικο,ζεστο,γενναι δωρο και αγαπησιαρη περα απο τη συστολη και την εσωστρεφεια σου τοτε θα σε δει κ εκεινη ετσι....

Αυτο ειναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης...
Και ναι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για τον εαυτο μας και για τη σχεση μας με τους αλλους

----------


## Miliva21

Καλυτερο θα ηταν να βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου αυτο το διπολο

Απο τη μια πλευρα οι δυναμικοι,γενναιοι και κουλ
Και απο την αλλη οι ντροπαλοι,χαμενοι και loosers

Βγαλε τις ετικετες και απο τον εαυτο σου και απο τους αλλους....οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε πιο συνθετα οντα και η κατηγοριοποιηση αυτη ειναι εσφαλμενη και επιφανειακη

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είναι και ότι δεν έχω κάποια κοπέλα ενώ άλλα παιδιά έχουν είμαι και ντροπαλός και δεν ξέρω αυτο αν απομακρύνει τις κοπελες και δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει και παραέξω ακόμα και στο σχολείο δεν είχα κάτι.Προχθες είχα πάει σε έναν γάμο και καθίσαμε σε ένα τραπέζι στην μια άκρη καθόμουν εγώ και στην άλλη μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε την κοίταζα συνέχεια και είμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό και είναι δύο χρόνια μεγαλύτερη να πω πως δεν την ήξερα πριν ούτε το όνομά της και έψαξα στο fb και την βρήκα λέτε να τις στείλω αίτημα στο fb? 
> 
> με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?


φιλε pano19 θα σου πω ενα πατροπαραδωτο τροπο για να σου φυγει η ντροπη στο θεμα τον κοριτσιων. οσοι ειναι πολυ ντροπαλοι στο 80% αυτο πιανει.
πηγενε σε ενα σπιτακι και κανε σεξ.αν το κανεις κανα δυο φορες αμεσως θα παρεις τα πανω σου.
σιγα σιγα θα ξεψαρωσεις.ειναι πλεον πατροπαραδοτος αλλα και αποτελεσματικος τροπος να διωξεις τη ντροπη.καρατσεκαρισμενο απο πολλους αρρεν..

Υ.Γ
ξερω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το να κανεις σεξ,αλλα να εχεις μια σχεσει.οντας ντροπαλος ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πιασεις κοριτση.ενταξει γινονται και αυτα αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο
αν διωξεις τη ντροπη θα ερθουν πιο ευκολα τα κοριτσια

----------


## λουλούδι

> φιλε pano19 θα σου πω ενα πατροπαραδωτο τροπο για να σου φυγει η ντροπη στο θεμα τον κοριτσιων. οσοι ειναι πολυ ντροπαλοι στο 80% αυτο πιανει.
> πηγενε σε ενα σπιτακι και κανε σεξ.αν το κανεις κανα δυο φορες αμεσως θα παρεις τα πανω σου.
> σιγα σιγα θα ξεψαρωσεις.ειναι πλεον πατροπαραδοτος αλλα και αποτελεσματικος τροπος να διωξεις τη ντροπη.καρατσεκαρισμενο απο πολλους αρρεν..
> 
> Υ.Γ
> ξερω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το να κανεις σεξ,αλλα να εχεις μια σχεσει.οντας ντροπαλος ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να πιασεις κοριτση.ενταξει γινονται και αυτα αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο
> αν διωξεις τη ντροπη θα ερθουν πιο ευκολα τα κοριτσια


Ε αμα το κανει αυτο ομως και βρει την καταλληλη και της το πει θα ξενερωσει!!!! Δεν το συνιστω ως τροπο αυτο, το θεωρω απαραδεκτο ακομα και αν του εκανε καλο μετα!

----------


## giorgos35

> Ε αμα το κανει αυτο ομως και βρει την καταλληλη και της το πει θα ξενερωσει!!!! Δεν το συνιστω ως τροπο αυτο, το θεωρω απαραδεκτο ακομα και αν του εκανε καλο μετα!


και αν βρει το καταληλο γιατι να της το πει??με συνγχωρεις αλλα εσυ τι πιστευης??οτι τα πιο πολλα αγορια ειναι παρθενα??η εσυ αν τα φτιαξεις με καποιον θα ειναι παρθενος???η το κοριτση που θα τα φτιαξει με τον θεματοθετη τη θα περιμενει να ειναι παρθενος??

γιατι ειναι απαραδεκτος τροπος??να κατσει να περιμενει ποτε θα του κατσει καμια κοπελα???και αν του κατσει στα 30??
για της γυναικες ευκολο ειναι να το λετε διοτι το να τα φτιαξετε με ενα αγορι ειναι το πλεον ευκολο
και δεν σας λειπει σχεδον ποτε το σεξ
τελοσπαντων εγω το ειπα επειδη ειναι ενα σχεδον σιγουρος τροπος για να διωξει τη ντροπη του.απο κει και περα οτι θελει ας κανει.αλλα οντας ντροπαλος θα περιμενει αρκετο καιρο ακομανα κανει σχεσει..

----------


## λουλούδι

Αλλο παρθενος αλλο με *****. Δηλαδη το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα του κατσει καποια, αυτο ειναι το θεμα η να εχει καποια κοπελα να περνανε ωραια μαζι και να ειναι ερωτευμενοι;

----------


## giorgos35

> Αλλο παρθενος αλλο με *****. Δηλαδη το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα του κατσει καποια, αυτο ειναι το θεμα *η να εχει καποια κοπελα να περνανε ωραια μαζι και να ειναι ερωτευμενοι;*


ειπα εγω το αντιθετο???δηλαδη αμα παει σε μια ***** δεν θα μπορει μετα να ερωτευθει καποιο κοριτση και να ειναι ευτυχισμενοι??το θεμα ειναι να διωξει τη ντροπη του και για να δειωξει τη ντροπη του υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι απλα ο πιο γρηγορος και αποτελεσματικος τροπος ειναι αυτο που προτεινα.
δεν ειπα να προτιμησει τα σπιτακια αντι για σχεσεις ειπα να παει σε σπιτακι για να φυγει η ντροπη και μετα θα ερθουν πιο ευκολα τα κοριτσια..
φταιω εγω που δεν σας αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι και τους θεωρηται φλωρους???

----------


## λουλούδι

> ειπα εγω το αντιθετο???δηλαδη αμα παει σε μια ***** δεν θα μπορει μετα να ερωτευθει καποιο κοριτση και να ειναι ευτυχισμενοι??το θεμα ειναι να διωξει τη ντροπη του και για να δειωξει τη ντροπη του υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι απλα ο πιο γρηγορος και αποτελεσματικος τροπος ειναι αυτο που προτεινα.
> δεν ειπα να προτιμησει τα σπιτακια αντι για σχεσεις ειπα να παει σε σπιτακι για να φυγει η ντροπη και μετα θα ερθουν πιο ευκολα τα κοριτσια..
> φταιω εγω που δεν σας αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι και τους θεωρηται φλωρους???


Οχι ολες. Σε πολλες αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι.....γι'αυτο λεω να ψαξει καλα.....δεν ειναι ωραιο να ξερεις οτι το αγορι σου εχει κανει κατι τετοο, εκτος οτι ειναι και επικινδυνο ξενερωνεις! Γιατι λοιπον αν βρει μια καλη κοπελα αργοτερα να εχει κανει κατι τετοιο κριμα ειναι......τεσπα, δεν συνεχιζω αλλο την κουβεντα, τη γνωμη μου ειπα απλα, χωρις καμμια διαθεση επιθεσης, απλα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου σαν ιδεα γι'αυτο και μιλησα ετσι.

----------


## giorgos35

> *Οχι ολες. Σε πολλες αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι*.....γι'αυτο λεω να ψαξει καλα.....δεν ειναι ωραιο να ξερεις οτι το αγορι σου εχει κανει κατι τετοο, εκτος οτι ειναι και επικινδυνο ξενερωνεις! Γιατι λοιπον αν βρει μια καλη κοπελα αργοτερα να εχει κανει κατι τετοιο κριμα ειναι......τεσπα, *δεν συνεχιζω αλλο την κουβεντα, τη γνωμη μου ειπα απλα, χωρις καμμια διαθεση επιθεσης,* απλα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου σαν ιδεα γι'αυτο και μιλησα ετσι.


σε ποιο πλανητη γινετε αυτο??
μα ουτε και εγω εχω διαθεση επιθεσεις και δεν επιτεθηκα.κουβεντα κανουμε ανταλαζουμε γνωμες και αποψεις σε καμια περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει κοντρα.απλα εσυ μιλας απτη πλευρα τον κοριτσιον
που σε μια παρεα π.χ 10 ατομων οι 5 θα της την πεσουν..αρα εχει επιλογες αρα αν θελει να εχει σχεσει ειναι το πιο ευκολο
ενω εγω μιλαω απτη θεσει του αγοριου που σπαει το κεφαλι του πως μπορει να αρεσει σε ενα κοριτση για να κανει σχεση και σε μια παρεα 20 κοριτσιων η μια θα του πει το ναι και αν θα γινει αυτο..
Οταν ενα αγορι ειναι ντροπαλο δεν αρεσει στα κοριτσια..οταν ενα αγορι ειναι ανετος επικοινωνιακος εχει λεγειν αυτος αρεσει στα κοριτσια και δεν σημενη οτι ειναι απαρετητα οτι ειναι κακο.απλα ετσι λειτουργει το θεμα.
απο κει και περα οπως ειπα ας κανει οτι θελει ο θεματοθετης οπως ειπα και πριν.ολοι τη γνωμη μας λεμε ας διαλεξη ο ιδιος τη θελει να κανει οτι του φενετε καλυτερο

----------


## λουλούδι

> σε ποιο πλανητη γινετε αυτο??
> μα ουτε και εγω εχω διαθεση επιθεσεις και δεν επιτεθηκα.κουβεντα κανουμε ανταλαζουμε γνωμες και αποψεις σε καμια περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει κοντρα.απλα εσυ μιλας απτη πλευρα τον κοριτσιον
> που σε μια παρεα π.χ 10 ατομων οι 5 θα της την πεσουν..αρα εχει επιλογες αρα αν θελει να εχει σχεσει ειναι το πιο ευκολο
> ενω εγω μιλαω απτη θεσει του αγοριου που σπαει το κεφαλι του πως μπορει να αρεσει σε ενα κοριτση για να κανει σχεση και σε μια παρεα 20 κοριτσιων η μια θα του πει το ναι και αν θα γινει αυτο..
> Οταν ενα αγορι ειναι ντροπαλο δεν αρεσει στα κοριτσια..οταν ενα αγορι ειναι ανετος επικοινωνιακος εχει λεγειν αυτος αρεσει στα κοριτσια και δεν σημενη οτι ειναι απαρετητα οτι ειναι κακο.απλα ετσι λειτουργει το θεμα.
> απο κει και περα οπως ειπα ας κανει οτι θελει ο θεματοθετης οπως ειπα και πριν.ολοι τη γνωμη μας λεμε ας διαλεξη ο ιδιος τη θελει να κανει οτι του φενετε καλυτερο


Εχω ακουσει κοπελες στο παρελθον να λενε οτι τον αντρα τον θελουνε ντροπαλο, συνεσταλμενο. Θα υπαρχουν κι αλλες, δεν μπορει. Δεν επιτεθηκες, το ξερω, για μενα λεω.

----------


## panos19

το σεξ είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί
να πάω σε ιερόδουλες να κολλήσω τίποτα και να ψάχνομαι μετά

εσείς έχετε στις παρεες σας ντροπαλους άντρες? 
εδώ βλέπεις κάτι χλεμπουρες και έχουν κάτι γκομενες από ότι έχουν καταλάβει οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες να σχυζουν απο αυτόπεποίθησή και προσωπικοτητα

----------


## λουλούδι

> το σεξ είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί
> να πάω σε ιερόδουλες να κολλήσω τίποτα και να ψάχνομαι μετά
> 
> εσείς έχετε στις παρεες σας ντροπαλους άντρες? 
> εδώ βλέπεις κάτι χλεμπουρες και έχουν κάτι γκομενες από ότι έχουν καταλάβει οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες να σχυζουν απο αυτόπεποίθησή και προσωπικοτητα


Ναι, αυτη ειναι η αδικια. Οι γυναικες στη θεωρια λενε πως θελουν ο αντρας να μην σκεφτεται το σεξ αλλα πανε και μπλεκουν με μαλ..... δυστυχως και ετσι και αυτες υποφερουν και τα καλα παιδια μενουν μονα τους. Γι'αυτο πανο να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, δεν εχεις τιποτα να ζηλεψεις απο αυτους, αν αυτοι εχουν προσωπικοτητα οπως λες, που αμφιβαλλω, εσυ εχεις σταθερο χαρακτηρα και εισαι σοβαρος. Γινε λοιπον πιο πολυ με αυτοπεποιθηση και αστους αυτους να κουρευονται.

----------


## giorgos35

> το σεξ είναι το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί
> να πάω σε ιερόδουλες να κολλήσω τίποτα και να ψάχνομαι μετά
> 
> εσείς έχετε στις παρεες σας ντροπαλους άντρες? 
> *εδώ βλέπεις κάτι χλεμπουρες και έχουν κάτι γκομενες από ότι έχουν καταλάβει οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες να σχυζουν απο αυτόπεποίθησή*  και προσωπικοτητα


ειδες μονο σου το λες...πως απεκτησαν αυτη την αυτοπεποιθηση??απο της πολλες σχεσεις.εσυ ομως δεν εχεις σχεση και ενα παρααπανω δεν εχεις και μαλλον αυτοπεποιθηση.και πως θα την αποκτησης???

μα στο μυνημα μου ειμουν ξεκαθαρος ξερω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι να κανεις σεξ.την ιεροδουλη σου την προτεινα για να σου φυγει η ντροπη να μαθεις να (εκτιθεσε)αν με καποιο τροπο διωξεις την ντροπη θα ερθουν τα κοριτσια.και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση της ιεροδουλης καποια παιδεια διωχνουν και τη ντροπη και ξεψαρωνουν και ανεβαζουν αυτοπεποιθηση.
τελοςπαντων ειπαμε κανεις οτι γουσταρεις.εγω μια γνωμη ειπα οπως ολοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τσαμπα το φιλοσοφεις εχεις προσεξει πως μαθαινεις κολυμπι αδιαφορεις οτι θα βουλιαξεις και επιπλες οσο φοβασαι πας κατω καπως ετσι ειναι και το σεξ η αδιαφορια γινεται ασπιδα

----------


## sok

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είναι και ότι δεν έχω κάποια κοπέλα ενώ άλλα παιδιά έχουν είμαι και ντροπαλός και δεν ξέρω αυτο αν απομακρύνει τις κοπελες και δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει και παραέξω ακόμα και στο σχολείο δεν είχα κάτι.Προχθες είχα πάει σε έναν γάμο και καθίσαμε σε ένα τραπέζι στην μια άκρη καθόμουν εγώ και στην άλλη μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε την κοίταζα συνέχεια και είμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό και είναι δύο χρόνια μεγαλύτερη να πω πως δεν την ήξερα πριν ούτε το όνομά της και έψαξα στο fb και την βρήκα λέτε να τις στείλω αίτημα στο fb? 
> 
> με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?


Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα.Κερασε την κανενα καφε, πηγαινε την σινεμα,στειλε της και κανα 2 φορες μηνυμα και παρε κανενα τηλεφωνο για να δειξεις πως ενδιαφερεσαι και οτι εισαι ερωτευμενος.Αφου κανεις σεξ μαζι της κοψε τα υπολοιπα εκτος απο τηλεφωνο.Σιγα σιγα αρχισε να της λες οτι την βλεπεις σοβαρα,δηλαδη εμμεσα να της υποσχεσαι γαμο.Τελειωσε η ιστορια,θα την εχεις οποτε θελεις, βρες αλλη γκομενα και οταν βαρεθεις διωξτην.

----------


## sok

> πχ βλέπετε μια κοπέλα στο δρόμο ή στην καφετέρια/μπαρ και θέλετε να τις δείξετε ότι την γουστάρετε τι κάνετε την κοιταζετε επίμονα δεν περνετε τα μάτια σας από πάνω της? 
> το ντύσιμο και γενικά οι εξωτερική εμφάνιση αν φοράει κάποιος γυαλιά, σιδεράκια η και το κούρεμα του μαλλιού παίζει ρόλο? σα αυτό ας απαντήσουν οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ
> μήπως οι γυναίκες δεν κοιτάνε τους ντροπαλους χαμηλών τόνων και θέλουν δυναμικούς άνδρες? να μου πεις ποια θα πάρει έναν κακομοίρη και μίζερο


Οι γυναικες του φορουμ δεν συχναζουν σε καφε και σε μπαρ (στο δρομο ισως οταν πηγαινουν στον ψυχιατρο), ειναι 24 ωρες το 24ωρο εδω.Οποτε δεν ειναι και το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα,ασε που δεν εχουν σεξουαλικη ζωη ουτε καν λιμπιντο. 

Ασε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφιες γιατι θα πας με γκομενα την τεταρτη χιλιετια.Οι γκομενες θελουν εμμεση εξαγορα και υποσχεση γαμου.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καλα αυτα που λες sok, οντως πιανουν, αλλα πρωτα θα πρεπει σαν ντροπαλος και με χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση που ειναι να τον ΒΡΕΙ και οχι να βρει αυτος, η καταλληλη γυναικα με την κεναρα μεσα της και αφου τον παιξει και του ρουφηξει την ψυχη, θα τον πετάξει περιγελωντας τον στα σκουπιδια.
Μετα σερνομενος και συναρμολογωντας σιγα σιγα τα κομματια του θα δει κι αυτος οτι καποια λειπουν, καποια μπηκαν σε αλλες θεσεις και θα αναγεννηθει ενας sok νο2

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλα αυτα που λες sok, οντως πιανουν, αλλα πρωτα θα πρεπει σαν ντροπαλος και με χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση που ειναι να τον ΒΡΕΙ και οχι να βρει αυτος, η καταλληλη γυναικα με την κεναρα μεσα της και αφου τον παιξει και του ρουφηξει την ψυχη, θα τον πετάξει περιγελωντας τον στα σκουπιδια.
> Μετα σερνομενος και συναρμολογωντας σιγα σιγα τα κομματια του θα δει κι αυτος οτι καποια λειπουν, καποια μπηκαν σε αλλες θεσεις και θα αναγεννηθει ενας sok νο2


Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sok

> Καλα αυτα που λες sok, οντως πιανουν, αλλα πρωτα θα πρεπει σαν ντροπαλος και με χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση που ειναι να τον ΒΡΕΙ και οχι να βρει αυτος, η καταλληλη γυναικα με την κεναρα μεσα της και αφου τον παιξει και του ρουφηξει την ψυχη, θα τον πετάξει περιγελωντας τον στα σκουπιδια.
> Μετα σερνομενος και συναρμολογωντας σιγα σιγα τα κομματια του θα δει κι αυτος οτι καποια λειπουν, καποια μπηκαν σε αλλες θεσεις και θα αναγεννηθει ενας sok νο2


Ειπες τη βλακεια σου,γιατι την βρηκε, δεν ψαχνει αοριστα. Εχει συγκεκριμενο στοχο. 
Τωρα για το μελο που κανει τις τελειωμενες να γελανε, περαστικα σου αν καθησες να προβληματιζεσαι με τις γκομενες. Απειρος μαλλον εισαι, ακολουθα και εσυ τις συμβουλες μου.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ειπες τη βλακεια σου,γιατι την βρηκε, δεν ψαχνει αοριστα. Εχει συγκεκριμενο στοχο. 
> Τωρα για το μελο που κανει τις τελειωμενες να γελανε, περαστικα σου αν καθησες να προβληματιζεσαι με τις γκομενες. Απειρος μαλλον εισαι, ακολουθα και εσυ τις συμβουλες μου.


Απειρος σε τι; Στις απορριψεις; Ειμαι εγω τελειωμενη και δεν εισαι εσυ; Που υποσχεσαι γαμο και μετα τις παρατας; Χαχαχαχα ας γελασω!! Μαλλον σε λαθος φορουμ εισαι, αγορακι! Μη σου πω και φαω και μπαν, δεν κανει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειπες τη βλακεια σου,γιατι την βρηκε, δεν ψαχνει αοριστα. Εχει συγκεκριμενο στοχο. 
> Τωρα για το μελο που κανει τις τελειωμενες να γελανε, περαστικα σου αν καθησες να προβληματιζεσαι με τις γκομενες. Απειρος μαλλον εισαι, ακολουθα και εσυ τις συμβουλες μου.


Εγώ δεν γελάω γιατί είναι αηδιαστικό να εξαπατάς τους ανθρώπους με ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις...τουλάχιστον εμείς αν καθόμαστε εδώ όλη τη μέρα δεν βλάπτουμε κανέναν, εσύ με τις κάκιστες συμβουλές σου όμως ναι...πας να δημιουργήσεις ένα ακόμα τέρας σαν και του λόγου σου...μόνο λύπηση μπορώ να νιώσω για την κατάντια σου που δεν είσαι άξιος να κρατήσεις μια γυναίκα χωρίς να ψεύδεσαι, προφανώς στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχεις κανένα χάρισμα...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Εγώ δεν γελάω γιατί είναι αηδιαστικό να εξαπατάς τους ανθρώπους με ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις...τουλάχιστον εμείς αν καθόμαστε εδώ όλη τη μέρα δεν βλάπτουμε κανέναν, εσύ με τις κάκιστες συμβουλές σου όμως ναι...πας να δημιουργήσεις ένα ακόμα τέρας σαν και του λόγου σου...μόνο λύπηση μπορώ να νιώσω για την κατάντια σου που δεν είσαι άξιος να κρατήσεις μια γυναίκα χωρίς να ψεύδεσαι, προφανώς στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχεις κανένα χάρισμα...


Πες ταααα εχεις δικιο κυκνακι...Πολυ μισος για τις γυναικες........και αναρωτιεμαι ποιος φταιει.........

----------


## sok

> Εγώ δεν γελάω γιατί είναι αηδιαστικό να εξαπατάς τους ανθρώπους με ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις...τουλάχιστον εμείς αν καθόμαστε εδώ όλη τη μέρα δεν βλάπτουμε κανέναν, εσύ με τις κάκιστες συμβουλές σου όμως ναι...πας να δημιουργήσεις ένα ακόμα τέρας σαν και του λόγου σου...μόνο λύπηση μπορώ να νιώσω για την κατάντια σου που δεν είσαι άξιος να κρατήσεις μια γυναίκα χωρίς να ψεύδεσαι, προφανώς στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχεις κανένα χάρισμα...


Εγω ειμαι τερας και εσυ εισαι κυκνος?Αν διασταυρωθουμε τι θα βγει?

----------


## λουλούδι

> Εγω ειμαι τερας και εσυ εισαι κυκνος?Αν διασταυρωθουμε τι θα βγει?


Μην δινεις καταρες στην κοπελα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω ειμαι τερας και εσυ εισαι κυκνος?Αν διασταυρωθουμε τι θα βγει?


Ναι, κοίτα λυπάμαι που δεν σου κάθεται καμία αλλά δεν θα κάνω εγώ το ψυχικό σε κάποιον με τόσο άσχημο χαρακτήρα οπότε δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ τι θα έβγαινε...

----------


## sok

> Ναι, κοίτα λυπάμαι που δεν σου κάθεται καμία αλλά δεν θα κάνω εγώ το ψυχικό σε κάποιον με τόσο άσχημο χαρακτήρα οπότε δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ τι θα έβγαινε...


Ελα τωρα,θα σε παντρευτω και θα σε αγαπαω για παντα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πες ταααα εχεις δικιο κυκνακι...Πολυ μισος για τις γυναικες........και αναρωτιεμαι ποιος φταιει.........


Μην ασχολείσαι και συγχύζεσαι λουλούδι, κανένας καμμένος θα είναι που βγάζει την κακία και τα κόμπλεξ του κρυμμένος σαν κότα πίσω από την οθόνη...αμφιβάλλω ότι έχει τα κότσια να μιλήσει έτσι στην πραγματική ζωή...το λέει κι ο ίδιος άλλωστε ότι ψεύδεται ασυστόλως...
Να σου πω και κάτι άλλο; Για να έχει τέτοια εμπάθεια μαζί σου μπορεί να είναι ο νάκος που έφαγε μπαν πριν λίγες μέρες και τον βλέπω να τρώει πάλι και μ' αυτό το προφίλ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ελα τωρα,θα σε παντρευτω και θα σε αγαπαω για παντα.


Α καλά...τουλάχιστον κάνεις κι ένα καλό, με δροσίζεις με το χιούμορ σου μες τη ζέστη αλλά για το χειμώνα δεν συμφέρεις...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Μην ασχολείσαι και συγχύζεσαι λουλούδι, κανένας καμμένος θα είναι που βγάζει την κακία και τα κόμπλεξ του κρυμμένος σαν κότα πίσω από την οθόνη...αμφιβάλλω ότι έχει τα κότσια να μιλήσει έτσι στην πραγματική ζωή...το λέει κι ο ίδιος άλλωστε ότι ψεύδεται ασυστόλως...
> Να σου πω και κάτι άλλο; Για να έχει τέτοια εμπάθεια μαζί σου μπορεί να είναι ο νάκος που έφαγε μπαν πριν λίγες μέρες και τον βλέπω να τρώει πάλι και μ' αυτό το προφίλ...


Οχι μπορει....αυτος ειναι και τον καταλαβα απο το πρωτο του ποστ.....δεν το ειχες διαβασει γι'αυτο δεν εισαι σιγουρη! Και σ' ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη, με τοσο μισογυνισμο θα καραφλιασω και θα γινω σαν τον νακο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οχι μπορει....αυτος ειναι και τον καταλαβα απο το πρωτο του ποστ.....δεν το ειχες διαβασει γι'αυτο δεν εισαι σιγουρη! Και σ' ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη, με τοσο μισογυνισμο θα καραφλιασω και θα γινω σαν τον νακο.


Ε ναι, βλέπεις είπα σήμερα για αλλαγή να μην κλείσω 24ωρο εδώ... :p

Δεν κάνει τίποτα...μέχρι αύριο δεν θα υπάρχει αυτός εδώ, να μου το θυμηθείς...πάντως τι καημένος για να φτιάχνει δεύτερο προφίλ για να μπορέσει να ρίξει το φαρμάκι που του έμεινε απωθημένο...είναι που έχει ενδιαφέρουσα ζωή...

----------


## sok

Το ηθικο διδαγμα για τον ντροπαλο ειναι οτι οι γκομενες ξερουν οτι πεφτουν με τον τροπο που ειπα.Παντα θα εχουν αμφιβολια για το αν καποιος λεει αληθεια για τον αν σκοπευει να τις φορτωθει και παντα θα καθονται με την προοπτικη μακροχρονιας σχεσης.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Το ηθικο διδαγμα για τον ντροπαλο ειναι οτι οι γκομενες ξερουν οτι πεφτουν με τον τροπο που ειπα.Παντα θα εχουν αμφιβολια για το αν καποιος λεει αληθεια για τον αν σκοπευει να τις φορτωθει και παντα θα καθονται με την προοπτικη μακροχρονιας σχεσης.


Εσυ πασχεις αγορι μου........απο τον πολυ μισογυνισμο θα σου πεσει τιποτα και θα ψαχνεσαι......κοιτα μη βρεθεις σε κανα γιατρο και του μιλας ολο για μενα, εχεις παθει εμμονη.......εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα.........εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ενοχλω τους αλλους, εσυ θες να κανεις κακο........εισαι επικινδυνος

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το ηθικο διδαγμα για τον ντροπαλο ειναι οτι οι γκομενες ξερουν οτι πεφτουν με τον τροπο που ειπα.Παντα θα εχουν αμφιβολια για το αν καποιος λεει αληθεια για τον αν σκοπευει να τις φορτωθει και παντα θα καθονται με την προοπτικη μακροχρονιας σχεσης.


Κακομοίρη...τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες...είναι που εμείς δεν έχουμε σεξουαλική ζωή κι έχεις εσύ...πλήρης απειρία από γυναίκες...

Πάνο, αν θες μια συμβουλή από εκπρόσωπο του γυναικείου φύλου μην ακούς τις αηδίες του γιατί μόλις καταλάβει η όποια γυναίκα ότι την δουλεύεις αυτό που θα πάρεις είναι φτύσιμο στα μούτρα...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ε ναι, βλέπεις είπα σήμερα για αλλαγή να μην κλείσω 24ωρο εδώ... :p
> 
> Δεν κάνει τίποτα...μέχρι αύριο δεν θα υπάρχει αυτός εδώ, να μου το θυμηθείς...πάντως τι καημένος για να φτιάχνει δεύτερο προφίλ για να μπορέσει να ρίξει το φαρμάκι που του έμεινε απωθημένο...είναι που έχει ενδιαφέρουσα ζωή...


Ρε κυκνε, δεν μπορω να μη γελασω τωρα, θα μου το επιτρεψεις; Αλλα οχι, ξεχασσ, θα με δει ο αλλος που χαιρομαι και θα ζηλεψει και θα πει παλι την κακια του, και δεν το αντεχω....να μαζευω εγω ολα τα απωθημενα του.......

----------


## λουλούδι

> Κακομοίρη...τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες...είναι που εμείς δεν έχουμε σεξουαλική ζωή κι έχεις εσύ...πλήρης απειρία από γυναίκες...
> 
> Πάνο, αν θες μια συμβουλή από εκπρόσωπο του γυναικείου φύλου μην ακούς τις αηδίες του γιατί μόλις καταλάβει η όποια γυναίκα ότι την δουλεύεις αυτό που θα πάρεις είναι φτύσιμο στα μούτρα...


Ο Πανος ειναι μια χαρα παιδι και θα προκοψει στη ζωη του.....οχι σαν μερικους μερικους.......που λενε τους αλλους τελειωμενους για να ανεβουν.......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε κυκνε, δεν μπορω να μη γελασω τωρα, θα μου το επιτρεψεις; Αλλα οχι, ξεχασσ, θα με δει ο αλλος που χαιρομαι και θα ζηλεψει και θα πει παλι την κακια του, και δεν το αντεχω....να μαζευω εγω ολα τα απωθημενα του.......


Γέλα, κάνει καλό κι άστον αυτόν να κουρεύεται και μην του επιτρέπεις να σου χαλάει την διάθεση γιατί του δίνεις αξία...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Γέλα, κάνει καλό κι άστον αυτόν να κουρεύεται και μην του επιτρέπεις να σου χαλάει την διάθεση γιατί του δίνεις αξία...


Τον λυπαμαι, γι'αυτο.......

----------


## sok

Αγαπητε ντροπαλε,να προσεχεις βεβαια και τις περιπτωσεις των τελειωμενων που θελουν ζουρλομανδυα.Ειναι καποιες τις οποιες δεν μπορεις να προβλεψεις με τις γνωσεις που σου ειπα.Αν προσεξεις να εχει καποια παραληρητικες ιδεες,δηλαδη να πιστευει σε κατι που δεν υπαρχει, π.χ. οτι της προτεινες γαμο ενω δεν της προτεινες,οτι πηγατε καπου ενω δεν πηγατε, να εχει μανια καταδιωξης,τοτε να την παρατησεις πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάνο, να προσέχεις και τους κακόψυχους αλήτες που θέλουν να κάνουν όποιον σωστό έχει μείνει σαν τα μούτρα τους...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Αγαπητε ντροπαλε,να προσεχεις βεβαια και τις περιπτωσεις των τελειωμενων που θελουν ζουρλομανδυα.Ειναι καποιες τις οποιες δεν μπορεις να προβλεψεις με τις γνωσεις που σου ειπα.Αν προσεξεις να εχει καποια παραληρητικες ιδεες,δηλαδη να πιστευει σε κατι που δεν υπαρχει, π.χ. οτι της προτεινες γαμο ενω δεν της προτεινες,οτι πηγατε καπου ενω δεν πηγατε, να εχει μανια καταδιωξης,τοτε να την παρατησεις πολυ γρηγορα.


Εσυ μαλλον εχεις προβλημα και δεν το βλεπεις......προβολη κανεις! Αλλα δεν θα σε λυπηθω αλλο οσο και αν εισαι για λυπηση!!!!! Ξεκινησες να μου επιτιθεσαι χωρις να σου εχω κανει κατι, απο το πρωτο σου ψυχωσικο προφιλ........εχεις πολλαπλη προσωπικοτητα και σ'αρεσει οπου πας να κανεις ντορο και να επανεμφανιζεσαι.......δεν θα σου περασει ομως......γιατι θα πας για ενα μπαν-ακι! Και εγω αμα παω πολυ θα το χαρω να μην ξαναδιαβασω τις μπουρδες σου, αντε γεια, ανωμαλο πλασματακι που δεν μπορεις να κρατησεις μια σχεση παρα μονο με ψευτικες υποσχεσεις οπως λεει και η κυκνος και με το να μειωνεις την αλλη!!!!!! Ουτε στα ονειρα σου δεν θα δεις γυναικα. Κατσε με την παλαμιτσα σου.

----------


## panos19

> Ο Πανος ειναι μια χαρα παιδι και θα προκοψει στη ζωη του.....οχι σαν μερικους μερικους.......που λενε τους αλλους τελειωμενους για να ανεβουν.......


μακάρι απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι
τις γυναίκες πρέπει να τις προσέχουμε γιατί αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές εμείς τη θα κάναμε

----------


## λουλούδι

> μακάρι απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι
> τις γυναίκες πρέπει να τις προσέχουμε γιατί αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές εμείς τη θα κάναμε


Μπραβο πανο μου, εσυ εισαι Αντρας με Α κεφαλαιο, και αστους αλλους να κουρευονται που λεει και η κυκνος!!

----------


## sok

Μεμψιμοιρια και νουμοδουλιαση.Τζαμπα το μαθημα.

----------


## λουλούδι

Εγω ευχομαι στον σοκ να ερωτευτει μια κοπελα και να του υποσχεθει οτι τον αγαπαει για παντα και να τον παρατησει και να μην μπορει να την ξεπερασει ποτε.........αυτο θα του αξιζε.




> Μεμψιμοιρια και νουμοδουλιαση.Τζαμπα το μαθημα.


Γιατι; Για να μεινει με την παλαμη;

----------


## λουλούδι

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## sok

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## λουλούδι

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## sok

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## λουλούδι

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## panos19

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## nikos2

> είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είμαι και ντροπαλός δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει 
> με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?


απο ολα αυτα που εγραψες καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις ενα σοβαρο ελλειμα κοινωνικοποιησης.

προτεινω να ζητησεις βοηθεια καποιου ψυχολογου, αλλα εαν δεν θελεις να κανεις αυτο για να μην το μαθουν πχ οι γονεις σου , προσπαθησε να εχεις φιλικες σχεσεις με τα αγορια οχι απλα γνωστους αλλα να αποκτησεις φιλους και να ξεχασεις για καποιο χρονο τα κοριτσια.
οταν ενηλικιωθεις εαν αισθανεσαι οτι δεν μπορεις μονο σου να κανεις τις αλλαγες που θελεις κανονισε να πας στον ψυχολογο

----------


## sok

> στον sok αναφέρεσαι?
> λουλούδι δεν θέλω να φανώ αδιάκριτος πόσο χρονών είσαι? εγώ είμαι 19


Ειναι καψουρα μαζι μου.Εχει επινοησει ενα γκομενο στο μυαλο της για να λεει οτι εχει σχεση και να μην ενδωσει στον ερωτα της μαζι μου.52 ειναι τριτο ραφι δεξια.

----------


## λουλούδι

> στον sok αναφέρεσαι?
> λουλούδι δεν θέλω να φανώ αδιάκριτος πόσο χρονών είσαι? εγώ είμαι 19


Δεν θελω να πω ηλικια πανο, ειναι αυτονοητο σε ποιον αναφερομαι, καληνυχτα. Σου ευχομαι να βρεις μια καλη κοπελα.

----------


## sok

> Δεν θελω να πω ηλικια πανο, ειναι αυτονοητο σε ποιον αναφερομαι, καληνυχτα. Σου ευχομαι να βρεις μια καλη κοπελα.


Σε αναψα τωρα και πας να την βρεις μονη σου? Μην αντιστεκεσαι αδικα, ειμαστε πλασμενοι ο ενας για τον αλλον.

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είναι και ότι δεν έχω κάποια κοπέλα ενώ άλλα παιδιά έχουν είμαι και ντροπαλός και δεν ξέρω αυτο αν απομακρύνει τις κοπελες και δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει και παραέξω ακόμα και στο σχολείο δεν είχα κάτι.Προχθες είχα πάει σε έναν γάμο και καθίσαμε σε ένα τραπέζι στην μια άκρη καθόμουν εγώ και στην άλλη μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε την κοίταζα συνέχεια και είμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό και είναι δύο χρόνια μεγαλύτερη να πω πως δεν την ήξερα πριν ούτε το όνομά της και έψαξα στο fb και την βρήκα λέτε να τις στείλω αίτημα στο fb? 
> 
> με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?


Κι εγω έστειλα σε πολλές στο fb αλλά τίποτα. Παιδεύεσαι λεβέντη να πατήσεις αυτο το ******** κουμπί send και μεχρι να το πατήσεις ανεβάζεις καρδιακούς παλμούς, σχεδόν τρέμεις από το άγχος, τα χέρια σου καταιδρώνουν, ώρες και νοητική που μετατρεπεται στο τελος και σε σωματική κούραση. Στο τελος πατησες το κουμπι και πήγε. Κι αυτη απλα΄το είδε, μπορει να ριξε και μια ματια στο προφιλ σου, το αγνοησε και μετα από λίγη ωρα μπορεί να μην θυμόταν καν ότι έλαβε τετοιο μήνυμα. Πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα. Νοημα θα ειχε μονο αν την πλησίαζες εκει στο καφε και της μιλούσες ίσια, μ αρεσεις κι όχι πλαγιως ερχεσται συχνα εδω και με τι ασχολείστε. Ελπίζω μόνο αυτη σου η σταση να μην διαρκέσει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη. 
Η ντροπαλότητα ειναι λιγο προβλημα, ωθει την γυναικα στο να απορρίψει, αλλά αντισταθμίζεται αν ο αντρας, της αποδειξει οτι υπερτερει αλλού..

----------


## ioannis2

> Ο Πανος ειναι μια χαρα παιδι και θα προκοψει στη ζωη του.....οχι σαν μερικους μερικους.......που λενε τους αλλους τελειωμενους για να ανεβουν.......


Καλά είναι αυτα που του λες λουλούδι, τον εμψυχωνεις κι αυτο ειναι καλό. Απ την αλλη ομως, το να ζει μεσα του με την ωραια εικόνα του "ειμαι καλό παιδί και θα προκόψω" παραπέμπει στον κίνδυνο που λεγεται εφησυχασμός, ο οποιος ίσον απραξια (αναμονη οτι θα ρθει η μερα και θα εμφανιστει η κοπελα που θα εκτιμησει με πρωτοβουλια της τα προτερηματα του αυτα). 
Αυτο που πρεπει να κανει ο Πανος ειναι να βγει εξω να πλησιαζει γυναικες παντού έστω άσκοπα πρωτα για να του φυγει ο φοβος και οτι ηθελε προκύψει, να διαβασει και απο σαιτ ή βιβλία για προσέγγιση γυναίκας, να παρει συμβουλες απο πεπειραμένους, διοτι οι ωραιες και καλες γυναικες συνηθως πεφτουν απο πεπειραμένους που ξερουν να χειριζονται τη φαντασια της γυναικας και να την κανουν να περναει καλα. Οι υπολοιποι την χανουν μεσα απο τα χερια τους.

----------


## panos19

> Κι εγω έστειλα σε πολλές στο fb αλλά τίποτα. Παιδεύεσαι λεβέντη να πατήσεις αυτο το ******** κουμπί send και μεχρι να το πατήσεις ανεβάζεις καρδιακούς παλμούς, σχεδόν τρέμεις από το άγχος, τα χέρια σου καταιδρώνουν, ώρες και νοητική που μετατρεπεται στο τελος και σε σωματική κούραση. Στο τελος πατησες το κουμπι και πήγε. Κι αυτη απλα΄το είδε, μπορει να ριξε και μια ματια στο προφιλ σου, το αγνοησε και μετα από λίγη ωρα μπορεί να μην θυμόταν καν ότι έλαβε τετοιο μήνυμα. Πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα. Νοημα θα ειχε μονο αν την πλησίαζες εκει στο καφε και της μιλούσες ίσια, μ αρεσεις κι όχι πλαγιως ερχεσται συχνα εδω και με τι ασχολείστε. Ελπίζω μόνο αυτη σου η σταση να μην διαρκέσει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη. 
> Η ντροπαλότητα ειναι λιγο προβλημα, ωθει την γυναικα στο να απορρίψει, αλλά αντισταθμίζεται αν ο αντρας, της αποδειξει οτι υπερτερει αλλού..


ποτάμι θα πηγαίνει ο ιδρώτας και οι παλμοί θα βαράνε κόκκινο

υπερτερεί αλλού εννοείς στο σεξ?

----------


## ioannis2

> ποτάμι θα πηγαίνει ο ιδρώτας και οι παλμοί θα βαράνε κόκκινο
> 
> υπερτερεί αλλού εννοείς στο σεξ?


Και στο σεξ, μεταξύ άλλων!! Διότι υπάρχουν τύποι που υπερτερούν πολλών άλλων στο σεξ αλλά επειδή ο εγκέφαλος τους δεν τους βοηθά να συσχετιστούν με γυναίκες για τους ευγενείς σκοπούς που έχει κατα νούν ο θεματοθέτης, εκδηλώνουν την σεξουαλικότητα τους στις πουτάνες.
Επίσης, η ντροπαλοτητα ενός άντρα δεν συνεπάγεται οπωσδήποτε δυστυχία για μια γυναίκα. Τετοιος τύπος μπορεί να ξανοιχτεί και να κάνει μια γυναίκα να βιώσει ευτυχία κοντά του. Από το μόνο που κινδυνεύει τετοιος τυπος είναι να καταλήξει στο ράφι αν δεν πάρει έγκαιρα μέτρα!!!

----------


## panos19

η να το έχει επιλέξει κάποιος να μείνει μόνος επειδή δεν του αρέσουν οι δεσμεύσεις

----------


## ioannis2

Αν είναι ειλικρινής επιλογή καλώς, αλλιώς είναι δυστυχία.

----------


## panos19

εσείς τις κοπέλες ή τις γυναίκες σας πως τις φλερταρατε πρώτη φορά?
αυτό με την ανασφάλεια είναι όταν βγαίνω έξω είναι ότι νομίζω ότι θα με κοιτάζουν όλοι εμένα

----------


## Miliva21

> εσείς τις κοπέλες ή τις γυναίκες σας πως τις φλερταρατε πρώτη φορά?
> αυτό με την ανασφάλεια είναι όταν βγαίνω έξω είναι ότι νομίζω ότι θα με κοιτάζουν όλοι εμένα


Ναι γτ εχεις κατι παραπανω απο το οτι εισαι απλα....ντροπαλος...! Παραπεμπει σε κοινωνικη φοβια...αυτο που περιγραφεις!

η ριζα του προβληματος βρισκεται αλλου και επηρεαζει ολους τους τομεις της ζωης σου.....απλως τωρα ενδιαφερθηκες να το κοιταξεις λιγο παραπανω επειδη σου γυαλιζουν κοπελες και δεν ειναι καθολου αφυσικο στην ηλικια που εισαι....

πρεπει να το κοιταξεις παραπανω γιατι δεν ειναι απλως η μικρη αμηχανια που νιωθει ο τσιμπημενος/ερωτευμενος πριν μιλησει στη κοπελα που του αρεσει.... ....αυτη τη μικρη αμηχανια ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ (ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΦΛΕΡΤ) ειναι ενα θεματακι που σε παει πισω στο τομεα φιλοι,σχεσεις και αργοτερα ισως σε παει πισω και στον επαγγελματικο τομεα......ομως ευτυχως ειναι κατι που λυνεται...

Η σταδιακη εκθεση στο φοβο ειναι η λυση......και οχι η αποφυγη κ το κλεισιμο στο καβουκι.....

Σου προτεινω να διαβασεις αλλα θεματα εδω που εχουν ανοιξει αλλα μελη σχετικα με τη κοινωνικη φοβια ή την αποφευκτικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας .....

----------


## Miliva21

https://www.e-psychology.gr/personal...pikotitas.html

----------


## Miliva21

http://www.boro.gr/25474/koinoniki-f...s-tis-kritikis

----------


## elis

Εγώ τις είπα μανταμιτσα είσαι για μια νύχτα που κανεισ μας δε θα ξεχάσει κ μου λέει μάγκα μου είμαι σε πέντε λεπτά ήρθε ο γκόμενος της και την πήρε είχε δίκιο δεν το ξέχασα

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγώ τις είπα μανταμιτσα είσαι για μια νύχτα που κανεισ μας δε θα ξεχάσει κ μου λέει μάγκα μου είμαι σε πέντε λεπτά ήρθε ο γκόμενος της και την πήρε είχε δίκιο δεν το ξέχασα


Χαχαχαχα αμαν βρε ελις.τετοια γκαντεμια.ελεος.
Παντως αμα βρεις κοπελα η παντρευτης οι ποιο πολλες θα σε θελουνε.εξακριβομενο

----------


## elis

Το ξέρω αυτό είχα κοπέλες κ ντρεπόμουν να κυκλοφορήσω όλες τότε με θυμόταν κ με τα χρόνια έγινα αλανιαρησ άστα να πάνε κ υγιής να ήμουν πάλι δε θα είχα κοπέλα δεν το μπορώ αυτό καθόλου

----------


## giorgos35

> Το ξέρω αυτό είχα κοπέλες κ ντρεπόμουν να κυκλοφορήσω όλες τότε με θυμόταν κ με τα χρόνια έγινα αλανιαρησ άστα να πάνε κ υγιής να ήμουν πάλι δε θα είχα κοπέλα δεν το μπορώ αυτό καθόλου


Εγω παντως μια χαρα υγιης σε βλεπω.οσω για τι κοπελα μια χαρα θα μπορουσες και θα το χεροσουν κι ολας.ειμαι σιγουρος...αλλα θα ερθη και αυτο κοντος ψαλμος αλιλουια

----------


## elis

Φιλε αστο εμεινα στο ραφι λογω χαρακτηρα μαλλον δεν ξερω κ πλεον δε με νοιαζει

----------


## elis

Για να καταλάβεις όπως είναι οι τριανταρηδεσ τώρα εγώ ήμουν στα είκοσι λόγω δουλειάς τώρα που είμαι τριάντα πέντε αντιστοιχω με εξηνταρη στο μυαλό αφού δε δούλευαν είκοσι χρόνια καθόταν κ τώρα τους βγάλανε άχρηστους που είναι για να δέχτηκαν αυτά που δέχτηκαν

----------


## panos19

> Φιλε αστο εμεινα στο ραφι λογω χαρακτηρα μαλλον δεν ξερω κ πλεον δε με νοιαζει



πόσο χρονών είσαι? 
παιδιά λέτε να έχω σύνδρομο aspenger?

----------


## elis

35 κ δε με θέλει καμια

----------


## Miliva21

> 35 κ δε με θέλει καμια


Ελα ελις σε θελουμε εμεις εδω για αυτα τα ωραια που λες και για τα τραγουδια που βαζεις !!!

----------


## Miliva21

> πόσο χρονών είσαι? 
> παιδιά λέτε να έχω σύνδρομο aspenger?


Ααα εσυ το πηγες ακομα πιο μακρια...
Δεν ξερω.....εχεις διαβασαι γ αυτο το συνδρομο κ πιστευεις οτι εχεις ολα τα συμπτωματα?

----------


## giorgos35

> 35 κ δε με θέλει καμια


Εγω θα ελεγα 35 και δεν ΘΕΛΕΙΣ καμια.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ναι γτ εχεις κατι παραπανω απο το οτι εισαι απλα....ντροπαλος...! Παραπεμπει σε κοινωνικη φοβια...αυτο που περιγραφεις!
> 
> η ριζα του προβληματος βρισκεται αλλου και επηρεαζει ολους τους τομεις της ζωης σου.....απλως τωρα ενδιαφερθηκες να το κοιταξεις λιγο παραπανω επειδη σου γυαλιζουν κοπελες και δεν ειναι καθολου αφυσικο στην ηλικια που εισαι....
> 
> πρεπει να το κοιταξεις παραπανω γιατι δεν ειναι απλως η μικρη αμηχανια που νιωθει ο τσιμπημενος/ερωτευμενος πριν μιλησει στη κοπελα που του αρεσει.... ....αυτη τη μικρη αμηχανια ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ (ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΦΛΕΡΤ) ειναι ενα θεματακι που σε παει πισω στο τομεα φιλοι,σχεσεις και αργοτερα ισως σε παει πισω και στον επαγγελματικο τομεα......ομως ευτυχως ειναι κατι που λυνεται...
> 
> Η σταδιακη εκθεση στο φοβο ειναι η λυση......και οχι η αποφυγη κ το κλεισιμο στο καβουκι.....
> 
> Σου προτεινω να διαβασεις αλλα θεματα εδω που εχουν ανοιξει αλλα μελη σχετικα με τη κοινωνικη φοβια ή την αποφευκτικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας .....


Συμφωνώ ιδίως μ αυτό που λες ότι, "η ρίζα του προβλήματος βρισκεται αλλου και επηρεαζει ολους τους τομεις της ζωης .....απλως τωρα ενδιαφερθηκες να το κοιταξεις λιγο παραπανω επειδη σου γυαλιζουν κοπελες". Όντως, κάποιος που έχει πρόβλημα στο πλησιασμα αντιμετωπίζει παρεμφερές πρόβλημα σε άλλους τομείς ζωης που επίσης αφορούν διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Θα προσέξεις ότι δεν έχουν φιλίες ή σόι φιλίες, στα επαγγελματικά είναι κλειστοί χαρακτήρες ή καθόλου/ελάχιστα διεκδικητικοί, το ίδιο και στις προσωπικές του υποθέσεις. Και φέρουν και ένα παρελθόν ανεπαρκούς ή προβληματικής κοινωνικοποίησης και ελάχιστης συναναστροφής με το άλλο φύλο. Όλα αυτα πάνε πακέτο συνήθως. Έτσι, όταν αρχίσουν να τους γυαλίζουν κοπέλες δεν μπορούν να φλερτάρουν και να δημιουργήσουν σχέση και η ανικανότητα αυτη είναι απλά η συνεχεια και αποτέλεσμα των όσων έχω προαναφέρει.

Η σταδιακή έκθεση στο φόβο και ταυτοχρονα η πρόσβαση σε πηγή γνωσης (άρθρα στο νετ, βιβλία και οι εμπειριες πιο πεπειραμένων στον τομέα) αποτελούν λύση.

----------


## elis

Εφαγα φολα εδω κ καποια χρονια κ δεν μπορω να σηκωθω με τιποτα

----------


## panos19

> Ααα εσυ το πηγες ακομα πιο μακρια...
> Δεν ξερω.....εχεις διαβασαι γ αυτο το συνδρομο κ πιστευεις οτι εχεις ολα τα συμπτωματα?


νομίζω πως τα έχω
καλά τα κορίτσια δεν μπορώ να τα πλησιάσω αλλά και για δουλειά πως θα πάω να ζητήσω

----------


## Miliva21

> νομίζω πως τα έχω
> καλά τα κορίτσια δεν μπορώ να τα πλησιάσω αλλά και για δουλειά πως θα πάω να ζητήσω


Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι....ο ανθρωπος σε οτι αφορα τις κοινωνικες του σχεσεις ειναι σε ολα το ιδιο...ειναι αναμενομενο απο τη στιγμη που λες οτι δεν εχεις φιλους να μην εχεις ουτε σχεσεις με κοριτσια επδ νιωθεις αβολα.....

ειναι το ιδιο προβλημα και βρισκεται σε σενα...μεσα σου....εχεις υιοθετησει ολα αυτα τα χρονια ενα συγκεκριμενο μοτιβο συμπεριφορων....αποφυγης..κα ι κλεισιματος απο τους γυρω σου....δημιουργωντας μια ασφαλη ζωνη για να μην ερχεσαι σε επαφη με αυτα που φοβασαι.....

Για να το ξεπερασεις πρεπει να κανεις μικρα μικρα βηματα ανοιγματος προς αυτο που φοβασαι..να εκτειθεσαι ...για να αρχισεις να αντικαθιστας τις παλιες σου συμπεριφορες που σε εκαναν να παραμενεις κλειστος με νεες που θα σε βοηθησουν να κοινωνικοποιηθεις και να βγεις απο τον φαυλο κυκλο...

Επδ ομως υπαρχει μια σταθεροτητα σε ολο αυτο που διαρκει πολλα χρονια...μηπως θα ηταν καλο να απευθυνθεις σε καποιο ψυχολογο για να αρχισεις να κανεις τα σωστα βηματα....?
Γτ οσο και να διαβασεις....αυτο το θεμα δεν λυνεται με θεωρια αλλα περισσοτερο με πραξη......

----------


## Miliva21

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sh...ad.php?t=24765

----------


## savatage

Πανο, στρατο ποτε ειχες πει οτι μπαινεις? Εκει ειναι μια ευκαιρια για κοινωνικοποιηση.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πανο, στρατο ποτε ειχες πει οτι μπαινεις? Εκει ειναι μια ευκαιρια για κοινωνικοποιηση.


Ναι γενικα μπορει να ειναι.....αλλα αν δεν εχει συνηθισει σιγα σιγα να ανοιγεται.....μπορει να ειναι και μεγαλο σοκ!...ή αλλιως τραυματικη εμπειρια!!!!!....η φιλοσοφια του στρατου ειναι με διαφορα καψονια να σου σπασουν τον τσαμπουκα...

Αν ο φιλος μας δισταζει να κοιταξει καποιον απλα και μονο στα ματια τοτε φαντασου πως μπορει να αντιδρασει εκει!.....

Ακομα και οι ειδικοι οταν λενε οτι η εκθεση ειναι η καλυτερη λυση στο προβλημα εννοουν ΠΑΝΤΑ η σταδιακη και σταθερη λιγο λιγο....εκθεση ! Οχι ΜΠΑΜ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ!!!....γτ αυτο μπορει να φερει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα...το ατομο να τρομοκρατηθει...και να κλειστει ακομα περισσοτερο στο καβουκι του

ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ....

----------


## savatage

Απο ολους τους φιλους μου και πρωην μου που μου εχουν μιλησει για το στρατο, μονο ενας ειχε να μου περιγραψει επιθετικο μπουλινγκ στο στρατο εκ μερους αλλων φανταρων. Οι περισσοτεροι σε γενικες γραμμες εκαναν παρεες και φιλιες και κρατησαν πολλες στιγμες γελιου. 
Ειναι και αναλογα πού θα πεσει βεβαια, αλλα και πώς θα το αντιμετωπισει εκεινος.

----------


## Miliva21

Ναι σιγουρα...απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι καλο θα ηταν να αρχισει απο τωρα να το δουλευει σιγα σιγα...

Αλλωστε μη ξεχνας οτι πολλα ατομα (επιθετικα κυριως) ή αλλιως οι λεγομενοι "θυτες" του "μπουλινγκ" ξεσπουν σε ατομα πιο συνεσταλμενα που βγαζουν μια επιφυλακτικοτητα προς τα εξω ......
Ατομα δλδ που ενδεχομενως να νιωθουν ανασφαλεια και αμφιβολια με τον εαυτο τους και με τους γυρω τους...ανιχνευονται απο αυτη τους τη δυσκολια και ενδεχομενως να γινουν πολος ελξης τετοιων ατομων....

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να προδικαζω καταστασεις εξαλλου μιλαμε για μια μελλοντικη και υποθετικη κατασταση....αλλα ειναι καλο να βλεπουμε καποια πραγματα για να προφυλλασομαστε απο πιθανες "αναποδιες"

----------


## elis

Έχω εγώ φίλο που μας εδερνε στο σχολείο κ μόλις πήγε στρατό υποστήριζε τους αδύναμους έχει ανθρώπους που δεν πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχουν

----------


## elis

Να είναι ο άλλος είκοσι χρονών κ να μην ξέρει το αριστερό κ το δεξί

----------


## panos19

στο στρατό θέλω να δώσω τα δυνατά μου για να ανοικτό και να μην φαίνομαι ψαρωμενος να δικτυωθω να βγαίνω στις εξόδους και όταν απολυθω να έχω επαφές

----------


## savatage

Ποτε μπαινεις?

----------


## Miliva21

> στο στρατό θέλω να δώσω τα δυνατά μου για να ανοικτό και να μην φαίνομαι ψαρωμενος να δικτυωθω να βγαίνω στις εξόδους και όταν απολυθω να έχω επαφές


Καλα σκεφτεσαι ομως αν περιμενεις να δουλεψεις το θεματακι αυτο μολις πας εκει....ενω δεν εχεις αρχισει να "λυνεσαι" απο πιο νωρις ....δεν θα ειναι τοσο εφικτο να το καταφερεις απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη....

Αν το προβλημα ειναι μεγαλο και σε παει πισω σε πολλους τομεις κ δν μπορεις μονο σου να το δουλεψεις καλυτερα να συμβουλευτεις καποιον ειδικο

----------


## ioannis2

> ...
> 
> Αλλωστε μη ξεχνας οτι πολλα ατομα (επιθετικα κυριως) ή αλλιως οι λεγομενοι "θυτες" του "μπουλινγκ" ξεσπουν σε ατομα πιο συνεσταλμενα που βγαζουν μια επιφυλακτικοτητα προς τα εξω ......
> Ατομα δλδ που ενδεχομενως να νιωθουν ανασφαλεια και αμφιβολια με τον εαυτο τους και με τους γυρω τους...ανιχνευονται απο αυτη τους τη δυσκολια και ενδεχομενως να γινουν πολος ελξης τετοιων ατομων....
> 
> Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να προδικαζω καταστασεις εξαλλου μιλαμε για μια μελλοντικη και υποθετικη κατασταση....αλλα ειναι καλο να βλεπουμε καποια πραγματα για να προφυλλασομαστε απο πιθανες "αναποδιες"


Και πάλι συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!...

Το ζήτημα ειναι το υποψήφιο θύμα και έπειτα θύμα, παρά τα όσα το βασανίζουν, τα οποία προανέφερες, έστω και αν μένουν άλυτα, να βρει τις ψυχικές δυνάμεις, έστω το ξέσπασμα της στιγμής να ρίξει τετοιους επιτήδειους στη θέση τους. Και όντως μπαίνουν στη θέση τους άμα το θύμα τους δείξει έστω αίφνης ότι γίνεται απρόβλεπτος, ότι βγαίνει εκτός αυτου (του χώρου ανασφαλειας, φόβου) που πίστευαν πως το θύμα βρίσκεται.
Και πάλι όμως θελει προσοχή, διοτι και την επόμενη φορά που θα εμφανιστούν, αφού ήδη πήραν το μάθημα τους, πάλι τα ίδια θα του κάνουν αν το πρώην θύμα έχει τη ψευδαίσθηση πως άλλαξαν.

Συνηθως, όπως ξαναπα, τετοιοι επιτηδειοι προσεγγίζουν φιλικά το θυμα και προσπαθούν μεσα από ωραίες συζητησεις μαζι του όχι απλα να μαθουν ποιος είναι αλλά ιδίως να κατανοησουν το χαρακτηρα του. Η αντίδραση είνα η μόνη λύση αφού πολλοί τετοιοι είναι στην πραγματικότητα χέσηδες.

----------


## ioannis2

> Εφαγα φολα εδω κ καποια χρονια κ δεν μπορω να σηκωθω με τιποτα


Τι "φόλα" έφαγες βρε φίλε? Γιατί επιτρέπεις να χάνονται τα χρόνια σου για τον κάθε μαλάκα? Πότε θα βγάλεις στην επιφάνεια τις δυνάμεις που κρύβεις μέσα σου?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οντως ρε elis τι φολα εφαγες και σε επηρεασε τοσο?

----------


## elis

Είμαι άνθρωπος του προηγούμενου αιώνα

----------


## panos19

> Είμαι άνθρωπος του προηγούμενου αιώνα


τι εννοείς του προηγούμενου αιώνα
σαν τον ποποτα?

----------


## savatage

Σαν τον τρελαντωνη

----------


## elis

Εννοώ ότι δουλεύω από παιδί είμαι τριάντα πέντε κι έχει αποτυπωθεί στη φάτσα κ το σώμα μου όλη η κακουχία όπως ήταν τον προηγούμενο αιώνα

----------


## savatage

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στη φατσα σου αποτυπωνονται η καλοσυνη, η καλη προαιρεση και το πηγαιο ευφυες χιουμορ

----------


## giorgos35

> Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στη φατσα σου αποτυπωνονται η καλοσυνη, η καλη προαιρεση και το πηγαιο ευφυες χιουμορ


συμφωνω απολυτα.

----------


## panos19

> Καλα σκεφτεσαι ομως αν περιμενεις να δουλεψεις το θεματακι αυτο μολις πας εκει....ενω δεν εχεις αρχισει να "λυνεσαι" απο πιο νωρις ....δεν θα ειναι τοσο εφικτο να το καταφερεις απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη....
> 
> Αν το προβλημα ειναι μεγαλο και σε παει πισω σε πολλους τομεις κ δν μπορεις μονο σου να το δουλεψεις καλυτερα να συμβουλευτεις καποιον ειδικο


λες να μην πετύχει αυτό που θέλω? 
Θα προσπαθήσω να μην φαίνεται το θέμα μου και να αρχίσω τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις

----------


## Miliva21

> λες να μην πετύχει αυτό που θέλω? 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να μην φαίνεται το θέμα μου και να αρχίσω τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις


Το θεμα δεν ειναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ το "προβλημα" αλλα ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ...να το ξεπερασεις οριστικα για να μπορεσεις να εξελιχθεις να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση κ να ισορροπησεις...τι σημασια θα εχει απλως να το κρυψεις...??
Για να μη το βλεπουν οι αλλοι?.εσενα ομως δεν θα σε βαραινει??
Για τον εαυτο σου χρειαζεται να το αντιμετωπισεις

----------


## panos19

δίκιο έχεις για να μπορώ και εγώ να πλησιάσω κάποια κοπέλα και να μην κοκκινίζω από ντροπή

----------


## ioannis2

> δίκιο έχεις για να μπορώ και εγώ να πλησιάσω κάποια κοπέλα και να μην κοκκινίζω από ντροπή


Και εγω κάποτε κοκκίνιζα. Τώρα δεν κοκκινίζω καθόλου, ούτε ντρέπομαι, ούτε φοβάμαι, απλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβως να πω για να κάνω καλό εγκεφαλικό παιχνίδι, κι ετσι πλέον τις χανω γι αυτο το λόγο.

----------


## Mara.Z

Αγορια, να προσεγγιζετε ΦΙΛΙΚΑ-ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΑ!

οχι σωνει και καλα ερωτικα-γκομενικα! οταν η αλλη δεν σε γνωριζει, δεν σε εμπιστευεται, δεν ξερει απο που κραταει η σκουφια σου, φοβαται οτι κατι θελεις απο αυτην, ισως εκμεταλλευση, ισως οτιδηποτε, και για αυτο απομακρυνονται....
Οποτε δωστε χρονο χαλαρα σε μια φιλικη γνωριμια, με μια κοπελα που μπορει να γινει η καλυτερη σας φιλη, οχι αναγκαστικα γκομενα!

----------


## λουλούδι

Συμφωνω με Μαρα εκτος στο κομματι του να τις εχουν καλυτερες φιλες. Αν θελουν καποια για συντροφο, καλως να κανουνε, απλως να την προσεγγιζουν πρωτα φιλικα, οντως, για να ειναι πιο χαλαροι και οι ιδιοι, και μετα αφου γνωριστουν καλυτερα και καταλαβουν τις προθεσεις της κοπελας μπαινουν στο ψητο. Ψητο εννοω να της τα ριξουν.

----------


## ioannis2

Μπορεί (τουλάχιστον για εμένα) να πλησιάζουμε πολύ λάθος για εμάς γυναίκες ή να μην ξέρουμε (σε καποιο βαθμο ειναι και κομπλάρισμα) τον τροπο να πλησιάσουμε αυτες που γουσταρουμε. Πάντως με όσες είχα υποτίθεται σχέση κατα βάθος καμιά τους δεν με γέμιζε. 
ellis και panos19 μήπως ισχύει και για σας κατι αναλογο? Βεβαια αυτες ειναι σκέψεις μου τωρα που μιλαμε και δεν ειναι και απολυτα αυτα που λεω.

----------


## panos19

> Μπορεί (τουλάχιστον για εμένα) να πλησιάζουμε πολύ λάθος για εμάς γυναίκες ή να μην ξέρουμε (σε καποιο βαθμο ειναι και κομπλάρισμα) τον τροπο να πλησιάσουμε αυτες που γουσταρουμε. Πάντως με όσες είχα υποτίθεται σχέση κατα βάθος καμιά τους δεν με γέμιζε. 
> ellis και panos19 μήπως ισχύει και για σας κατι αναλογο? Βεβαια αυτες ειναι σκέψεις μου τωρα που μιλαμε και δεν ειναι και απολυτα αυτα που λεω.


τι εννοείς να πάω να μιλήσω σε μια που δεν μου αρέσει ενώ σε μια που θέλω να κομπλαρω να τις μιλήσω? 
να κάνω σχέση με μια κοπέλα που δεν μου αρέσει έτσι για να λέω ότι έχω?

----------


## panos19

> Αγορια, να προσεγγιζετε ΦΙΛΙΚΑ-ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΑ!
> 
> οχι σωνει και καλα ερωτικα-γκομενικα! οταν η αλλη δεν σε γνωριζει, δεν σε εμπιστευεται, δεν ξερει απο που κραταει η σκουφια σου, φοβαται οτι κατι θελεις απο αυτην, ισως εκμεταλλευση, ισως οτιδηποτε, και για αυτο απομακρυνονται....
> Οποτε δωστε χρονο χαλαρα σε μια φιλικη γνωριμια, με μια κοπελα που μπορει να γινει η καλυτερη σας φιλη, οχι αναγκαστικα γκομενα!



το φλερτ από τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα λες ή από κοντά? 
στα φιλικά μπαίνουν τα καλύτερα γκολ έτσι δεν λένε
αν δεν με γνωρίζει πως θα με εμπιστευτεί

----------


## ge0rge

> Εγώ τις είπα μανταμιτσα είσαι για μια νύχτα που κανεισ μας δε θα ξεχάσει κ μου λέει μάγκα μου είμαι σε πέντε λεπτά ήρθε ο γκόμενος της και την πήρε είχε δίκιο δεν το ξέχασα


   

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί είμαι κλειστός τύπος δεν έχω φίλους και ούτε βγαίνω έξω για καφέ και αυτό μου δημιουργηθεί κάποια ανασφάλεια, είναι και ότι δεν έχω κάποια κοπέλα ενώ άλλα παιδιά έχουν είμαι και ντροπαλός και δεν ξέρω αυτο αν απομακρύνει τις κοπελες και δεν όμως μπορώ να εκφράσω τα συναισθήματά μου σε καποια που μου αρέσει και παραέξω ακόμα και στο σχολείο δεν είχα κάτι.Προχθες είχα πάει σε έναν γάμο και καθίσαμε σε ένα τραπέζι στην μια άκρη καθόμουν εγώ και στην άλλη μια κοπέλα μου άρεσε την κοίταζα συνέχεια και είμαστε από το ίδιο χωριό και είναι δύο χρόνια μεγαλύτερη να πω πως δεν την ήξερα πριν ούτε το όνομά της και έψαξα στο fb και την βρήκα λέτε να τις στείλω αίτημα στο fb? 
> 
> με αυτά που σας έγραψα τι με συμβουλευεται να κάνω?


η περιπτοση σου ειναι καρμπον με την δικα μου περιπτοση. κ γω πριν καποιο καιρο πηγα σε εναν γαμο με τους δικους μου. κ ηταν σογια απο το χωριο μου ακρηβος οπως εσενα. κ επεισης κ στη παριπτοση μου καθοταν μια κοπελα λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο μενα με τους γονεις της πιο διπλα κ λιγο πιο διπλα μια κοριτσοπαρεα. στη αρχη καθομουν σαν γλαστρα κ λεω οτι δεν θα γινει τπτ. πραγμαστικα δεν ξερεις ποσο ασχημα ενιωσα γιατη λεω οτι για μια ακομα φορα δεν θα μπορεσω να γνωρισω καμια απο τα κοριτσια κ παλι τα ιδια. κ σε μια στηγμη λεω τοξερω πολυ καλα αυτο το εργο. τοχω δει ξανα κ ξανα. ετσι ειπα οτι θα βρω τροπω να κανω τις πρωτες κινησεις απο μερος μου. κ μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα μου ηρθε η ιδεα να παω να μηλησω σε ατομα που γνοριζα κ μεσα απο αυτους να γνωρισω κ τα κοριτσια. μεχρι το τελος της βραδιας τις γνωρισα ολλες κ μεχρι σημερα μηλαμε. βεβαια σχεση δεν μπορεσα για λογους αποστασης κ κατι αλλα. αλλα ποτε δεν το μετανιωσα.γνωρισα ατομα που ακομα μεχρι κ σημερα μηλαμε. προσφατα ειχαμε ξανα μια βαπτηση με τα σογια κ καθησαμε μαζι στο ιδιο τραπεζι με αυτες αυτην τη φορα

----------


## giannis000

παντος ακομα κ μετα απο ολλα αυτα κανω σκεψεις του αν ειμαι αρκετος για αυτες κ τετοια....δεν ξερω

----------


## panos19

Όχι εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο άτομο στο ίδιο τραπέζι για να γνωρίζονται και να την πλησιάσω

----------


## giannis000

> Όχι εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο άτομο στο ίδιο τραπέζι για να γνωρίζονται και να την πλησιάσω


ναι ρ οκ. εγω σαν παραδειγμα στοφερα. βασικα αυτο που ηθελα νανσου πω ειναι οτι εψαξα αφορμη. γενικα οταν θες να πλησιασεις καποιον ανθρωπο. με οποια δηποτε προθεση αν μπορεις κ αν γινεται προσπαθα να βρεις καποια αφορμη. ολλο κ κατι θα υπαρχει

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## panos19

δεν είμαι και από τα άτομα που θα πλησιάσω κάποιον και ειδικά κοπέλα
αλλά στο πρώτο σκέλος θέλω να πλησιάσω παιδιά για να αναπτύξω φιλίες στον στρατό για τις κοπέλες να αφήνω προς το παρόν

----------


## ioannis2

> τι εννοείς να πάω να μιλήσω σε μια που δεν μου αρέσει ενώ σε μια που θέλω να κομπλαρω να τις μιλήσω? 
> να κάνω σχέση με μια κοπέλα που δεν μου αρέσει έτσι για να λέω ότι έχω?


Όχι! Απλά να κάνεις την υπέρβαση, δλδ να πηγαίνεις να μιλάς σ εκεινες που σ αρεσουν!

----------


## giannis000

> Όχι! Απλά να κάνεις την υπέρβαση, δλδ να πηγαίνεις να μιλάς σ εκεινες που σ αρεσουν!


για να το κανει θα πρεπει να μπορεσει να μην φοβαται την αποριψη. κ γω πιστευω αν δειχνεις μια αποδοχη στον εαυτοσ ου κ εχεις αυτο το αισθημα την αποδοχης απο τον εαυτο σου μεσα σου μετα οι αλλες αποδοχες μιαζουν ψιχουλα κ δεν θα σε νιαζουν καθολου. τοτε θα μπορεις να ρισαρεις κ να δεις αν κατσει καλος αλλα κ αν δεν κατσει εσυ θα αισθανεσαι καλημενος συνεσθηματικα λογο του οτι αυτην την αποδοχη την εχεις απο τον εαυτο σου. ελπιζω να μην μπερδεψα

----------


## panos19

και πως θα ξέρω εγώ ότι δεν θα με φοβίσει η απόρριψη αφού δεν είχα σχέση και χώρισα?

----------


## delmem-190819a

Δύο πράγματα:

1) Μην ακούς τις γυναίκες γιατί δεν έχουν ιδέα, εκτός κι αν είναι λεσβίες

2) Ξεκίνα να μιλάς με άτομα του άλλου φύλου που σου αρέσουν

Καλό θα ήταν να τελειώνεις πρώτα με το στρατό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ξεκίνα να βγαίνεις με φίλους και όταν δεις μια κοπέλα που σου αρέσει και δεν συνοδεύεται από άνδρα, πλησίασέ την. Δε δαγκώνει, είναι άνθρωπος με τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του όπως κι εσύ. Όπως είναι λογικό, στην αρχή πολύ πιθανόν να μην έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που θέλεις. Σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν και αρνητικά αποτελέσματα που θα σε δυσαρεστήσουν και θα σε πληγώσουν. Συμβαίνει σε όλους και είναι σημαντικό για την εξέλιξή σου σαν άνθρωπος. Όπως κι εμάς δεν μας αρέσουν όλοι, έτσι κι εμείς δεν αρέσουμε σε όλους.

Μη περιμένεις να το κάνουν οι άλλοι για σένα. Δε γίνονται έτσι αυτά τα πράγματα. Είσαι εσύ και αυτή που σου αρέσει. Κανένας άλλος. Διαφορετικά δε θα μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις ηγιείς σχέσεις. Σ' αυτό, καθένας είναι μόνος και έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι. Βέβαια, το να υπάρχουν άτομα γύρο σου που θα σε στηρίξουν, είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενο.

Αν όμως εσύ συνεχίζεις να προσπαθείς και τα χρόνια περνούν χωρίς θετικό αποτέλεσμα, καλό είναι να επισκευτείς κάποιον ειδικό.

----------


## panos19

αφού δεν έχω φίλους με ποιους θα βγαίνω
και να μην συνοδεύεται μπορεί να έχει φίλο που ξέρω εγώ

----------


## delmem-190819a

> αφού δεν έχω φίλους με ποιους θα βγαίνω
> και να μην συνοδεύεται μπορεί να έχει φίλο που ξέρω εγώ


Βγες μόνος στην αρχή. Έχω βγει μόνος και έχω πάρει και τηλέφωνο στην ηλικία σου (αν είσαι 19), όντας πολύ ανασφαλής και ντροπαλός με τις γυναίκες.

Πέρασα κι εγώ ένα διάστημα μόνος χωρίς φίλους, αλλά έκανα προσπάθειες και πλέον έχω αποκτήσει και πάλι φίλους και γνωστούς.

Η κοπέλα μπορεί να έχει φίλο χωρίς να συνοδεύεται. Μπορεί να έχει φίλο ακόμη και αν σε φλερτάρει... Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις την κίνησή σου, εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσαι. Δεν υπάρχει η απόλυτη εξασφάλιση που ψάχνεις. Ακόμη κι αν γνωριστείτε και τελικά κάνεται σχέση, μπορεί να σε παρατήσει για άλλον.

Η μόνη σταθερή σχέση, είναι αυτή με τον εαυτό σου. Αν ψάχνεις την απόλυτη εξασφάλιση, τότε θα μείνεις μόνο με αυτή τη σχέση.

----------


## DL010117a

> Κι εγω έστειλα σε πολλές στο fb αλλά τίποτα. Παιδεύεσαι λεβέντη να πατήσεις αυτο το ******** κουμπί send και μεχρι να το πατήσεις ανεβάζεις καρδιακούς παλμούς, σχεδόν τρέμεις από το άγχος, τα χέρια σου καταιδρώνουν, ώρες και νοητική που μετατρεπεται στο τελος και σε σωματική κούραση. Στο τελος πατησες το κουμπι και πήγε. Κι αυτη απλα΄το είδε, μπορει να ριξε και μια ματια στο προφιλ σου, το αγνοησε και μετα από λίγη ωρα μπορεί να μην θυμόταν καν ότι έλαβε τετοιο μήνυμα. Πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα. Νοημα θα ειχε μονο αν την πλησίαζες εκει στο καφε και της μιλούσες ίσια, μ αρεσεις κι όχι πλαγιως ερχεσται συχνα εδω και με τι ασχολείστε. Ελπίζω μόνο αυτη σου η σταση να μην διαρκέσει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη. 
> Η ντροπαλότητα ειναι λιγο προβλημα, ωθει την γυναικα στο να απορρίψει, αλλά αντισταθμίζεται αν ο αντρας, της αποδειξει οτι υπερτερει αλλού..


Το πρόβλημα είναι, ο σκοπός και ο χαρακτήρας στο αίτημα φιλίας. Οι γυναίκες, περισσότερο το βλέπουν ως μία πηγή ακολούθων, που θα της ανεβάσουν το κοινωνικό status. Οι άνδρες από την άλλη, το βλέπουν μέσα στο πλαίσιο των σχέσεων. Θεωρούν πολλοί άνδρες, πως είναι μία γέφυρα επικοινωνίας και ποιος ξέρει και ίσως η αρχή μίας νέας γνωριμίας, που θα καταλήξει σε μια σχέση. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, οι γυναίκες, σιχαίνονται αυτόν τον τρόπο σκέψης και τον σκοπό, για τον οποίο στέλνουν ένα αίτημα φιλίας. Γι'αυτό ακούμε πολλές φορές, κλάψες πολλών αγοριών, επειδή δεν δέχτηκε το αίτημα φιλίας τους. Το κλειδί πιστεύω, πως είναι να πάρει η γυναίκα την πρωτοβουλία, για να στείλει ένα μήνυμα, όχι αίτημα. Είναι επίσης λάθος, το να στέλνει μήνυμα σε μία κοπέλα κάποιος και να τις λέει διάφορες ατάκες, για να την "ρίξει". Τίποτα δεν γίνεται έτσι. Θέλει έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο, για να έχει κάποιος μία επαφή με μία ξένη κοπέλα, στο fb. Υπάρχει όμως τρόπος και είναι ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητα του καθενός...

----------


## panos19

> Βγες μόνος στην αρχή. Έχω βγει μόνος και έχω πάρει και τηλέφωνο στην ηλικία σου (αν είσαι 19), όντας πολύ ανασφαλής και ντροπαλός με τις γυναίκες.
> 
> Πέρασα κι εγώ ένα διάστημα μόνος χωρίς φίλους, αλλά έκανα προσπάθειες και πλέον έχω αποκτήσει και πάλι φίλους και γνωστούς.
> 
> Η κοπέλα μπορεί να έχει φίλο χωρίς να συνοδεύεται. Μπορεί να έχει φίλο ακόμη και αν σε φλερτάρει... Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις την κίνησή σου, εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσαι. Δεν υπάρχει η απόλυτη εξασφάλιση που ψάχνεις. Ακόμη κι αν γνωριστείτε και τελικά κάνεται σχέση, μπορεί να σε παρατήσει για άλλον.
> 
> Η μόνη σταθερή σχέση, είναι αυτή με τον εαυτό σου. Αν ψάχνεις την απόλυτη εξασφάλιση, τότε θα μείνεις μόνο με αυτή τη σχέση.


και τι έγινε με την κοπέλα?
κάπως μου φαίνεται να βγω μόνος και μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά

----------


## delmem-190819a

> και τι έγινε με την κοπέλα?
> κάπως μου φαίνεται να βγω μόνος και μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά


Και σε μένα φαινόταν κάπως.

Φυσικά με την κοπέλα δεν έγινε τίποτα διότι δεν είχα εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Όσο κάθεσε άπραγος, τόσο περνάει ο καιρός και μένεις χωρίς εμπειρίες, οι οποίες είναι υπερπολύτιμες, ειδικά για τους άνδρες που συνήθως δεν τα έχουν όλα στο πιάτο.

----------


## delmem-190819a

Επίσης, καλό είναι να μπεις στη διαδικασία να κοινωνικοποιηθείς.

Ασχολήσου με δραστηριότητες, γράψου σε σελίδες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και προσπάθησε μέσω αυτών να βρεις άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα. Μη διστάζεις να προτείνεις να βγείτε για καφέ για να γνωριστείτε καλύτερα.

Εγώ άρχισα να βγαίνω σε μαγαζιά με ένα φίλο που τον γνώρισα σε ένα τσατ.

----------


## panos19

και δεν φοβήθηκες που βγήκες με έναν άγνωστο? 

@SB_ την ξανά είδες? τις έδωσες τηλέφωνο και δεν σε πήρε?

----------


## delmem-190819a

> και δεν φοβήθηκες που βγήκες με έναν άγνωστο? 
> 
> @SB_ την ξανά είδες? τις έδωσες τηλέφωνο και δεν σε πήρε?


Δεν ήταν άγνωστος. Μιλούσαμε στο τσατ. Όλοι άγνωστοι είναι μέχρι να γνωριστούν.

Δεν έχει σημασία τι έγινε με την κοπέλα. Σημασία έχει η προσπάθεια.

Όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει. Κι όποιος μείνει στο κοσκίνισμα, θα έχει προβλήματα στο μέλλον.

----------


## panos19

το ήξερες αυτόν από το τσατ? ε λογικά άγνωστος ήταν
άλλο να σε ξέρω από πριν να σε έχω δει και να μιλάμε στο τσατ και άλλο να μην το ξέρω καθόλου ούτε τον έχω δει

----------


## delmem-190819a

> το ήξερες αυτόν από το τσατ? ε λογικά άγνωστος ήταν
> άλλο να σε ξέρω από πριν να σε έχω δει και να μιλάμε στο τσατ και άλλο να μην το ξέρω καθόλου ούτε τον έχω δει


Μου έχουν τύχει και οι δύο περιπτώσεις.

Εσύ τι θέλεις; Ντε και καλά να τον ξέρεις; Μη κολλάς στο τσατ. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι τους οποίους περιέγραψα παραπάνω.

----------


## delmem-190819a

Όλο αυτό το διάστημα που προβληματίζεσαι, κάνεις κάτι, ή περιμένεις από εμάς να σου βρούμε τη μαγική λύση, ίσος και την κοπέλα;

----------


## panos19

> Μου έχουν τύχει και οι δύο περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Εσύ τι θέλεις; Ντε και καλά να τον ξέρεις; Μη κολλάς στο τσατ. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι τους οποίους περιέγραψα παραπάνω.



μπορεί να είναι κανας εγκληματίας ξέρεις εσύ τη είναι πίσω από μια οθόνη?

----------


## panos19

> Όλο αυτό το διάστημα που προβληματίζεσαι, κάνεις κάτι, ή περιμένεις από εμάς να σου βρούμε τη μαγική λύση, ίσος και την κοπέλα;


δεν έτυχε κάτι για να γίνει κινήσει

----------


## giannis000

> δεν έτυχε κάτι για να γίνει κινήσει


κοιτα πανο εγω θα σου ελεγα κοιτα τον εαυτο σου κ στην πορεια θα εχεις κα αλλες ευκαιριες.παντος αν ειναι αυτη απο το χωριο σου ολλο κ μεσα απο καποιον κοινο σας γνωστο θα την βρεις την ακρη... ετσι πιστευω απλα θελει υπομονη γιατη συνηθος παιρνουν καποιο αρκετο καιρο αυτα. κοινονοικοποιησου με παιδια απο το χωριο σου που ξερεις κ θα τον βρεις αυτον τον κοινο γνωστο. αλλα μην ειναι αυτος ο στοχος σου. στοχος σου να ειναι η δικια σου εξεληξη κ προοδος. σου εχωμαι να γινουν κ τα δυο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που σιγουρα πρεπει να πεις ειναι οτι ψαχνεις κοπελα αν σου τεριαζει θα σε πλησιασει αυτη και θα της αρεσει αυτο αν πχ σε βλεπει φοβισμενο αυτη θα φοβηθει περισσοτερο κλπ.

----------


## savatage

> Ασχολήσου με δραστηριότητες, γράψου σε σελίδες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και προσπάθησε μέσω αυτών να βρεις άτομα με *κοινά ενδιαφέροντα*. Μη διστάζεις να προτείνεις να βγείτε για καφέ για να γνωριστείτε καλύτερα.


Εχεις ενδιαφεροντα, Πανο? Χομπυ, ενασχολησεις, προτιμησεις, γνωσεις πανω σε καποιο τομεα, δεξιοτητες, κατι οτιδηποτε?

----------


## giannis000

ολλοι λιγο πολυ ειμαστε ντροπαλοι αλλα πρεπει να το ξεπερασουμε. αλλιος πως θα βγουμε εξω στη ζωη. πως θα ζησουμε. δεν γινεται μια ζωη να ειμαστε κλεισμενοι στον εαυτο μας κ να ντρεπομαστε...

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Συγγνώμη βασανίζεσαι δύο χρόνια στο να πλησιάσεις κάποια;Γιατί απλά δε πλησιάζεις;Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί θα είναι να μη θέλει.Έγραψα εδώ για να μη χαλάμε το θέμα της κοπέλας.

----------


## Macgyver

> Συγγνώμη βασανίζεσαι δύο χρόνια στο να πλησιάσεις κάποια;Γιατί απλά δε πλησιάζεις;Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί θα είναι να μη θέλει.Έγραψα εδώ για να μη χαλάμε το θέμα της κοπέλας.


Καλα τα λες Φαντασια , εξοχα ......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλα τα λες Φαντασια , εξοχα ......


Ε μα δεν είναι και το τέλος του κόσμου.είναι 21 και δεν έχει κάνει ούτε τα βασικά..Φεύγει η ζωή,και δε θα έχει ζήσει.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε μα δεν είναι και το τέλος του κόσμου.είναι 21 και δεν έχει κάνει ούτε τα βασικά..Φεύγει η ζωή,και δε θα έχει ζήσει.


Εγω αρχισα να ζω απο τα 21 ......μετα δεν σταματαγα ....πραματικα στα 57 μου ., αισθανομαι οτι η ζωη εχει φυγει , ειναι πολυ συντομη , αλλα αυτο τοαντιλαμβανεσαι αργα ....πολυ αργα ......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγω αρχισα να ζω απο τα 21 ......μετα δεν σταματαγα ....πραματικα στα 57 μου ., αισθανομαι οτι η ζωη εχει φυγει , ειναι πολυ συντομη , αλλα αυτο τοαντιλαμβανεσαι αργα ....πολυ αργα ......


Εγώ προσπαθώ να την κάθε μέρα όσο γίνεται πιο έντονα και πλέον κάνω ότι ευχαριστεί εμένα και όχι τους άλλους........

----------


## panos19

> Συγγνώμη βασανίζεσαι δύο χρόνια στο να πλησιάσεις κάποια;Γιατί απλά δε πλησιάζεις;Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί θα είναι να μη θέλει.Έγραψα εδώ για να μη χαλάμε το θέμα της κοπέλας.


ναι δεν ξερω τι να κανω,ντρεπομαι καλυτερα να πεσω με αλεξιπτωτο παρα να πλησιασω κοπελα τοσο ντροπη

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> ναι δεν ξερω τι να κανω,ντρεπομαι καλυτερα να πεσω με αλεξιπτωτο παρα να πλησιασω κοπελα τοσο ντροπη


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
Γιατι το ιδιο ακριβως σκεφτομουν και εγω στα 21.
Η διαφορα ειναι, οτι στα 40 ειπα "ωπα αρχηγε, εφυγε η μιση ζωη
και δεν καναμε τιποτα" .... και δεν ημουν ελκυστικοτερος στα 40.
Σιγουρα οχι οπως στα 21.

Αλλα πρεπει να τα περασεις και εσυ, με τον ιδιο τροπο, ετσι δεν ειναι ?
Να χασεις τα καλυτερα σου χρονια. Και να πεις το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα 
στα 40 (η 45 η 50). Πεπρωμενο φυγειν αδυνατον !

----------


## panos19

> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
> Γιατι το ιδιο ακριβως σκεφτομουν και εγω στα 21.
> Η διαφορα ειναι, οτι στα 40 ειπα "ωπα αρχηγε, εφυγε η μιση ζωη
> και δεν καναμε τιποτα" .... και δεν ημουν ελκυστικοτερος στα 40.
> Σιγουρα οχι οπως στα 21.
> 
> Αλλα πρεπει να τα περασεις και εσυ, με τον ιδιο τροπο, ετσι δεν ειναι ?
> Να χασεις τα καλυτερα σου χρονια. Και να πεις το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα 
> στα 40 (η 45 η 50). Πεπρωμενο φυγειν αδυνατον !


εισαι παντρεμενος?

----------


## Constantly curious

> εισαι παντρεμενος?


Απαντώ με τραγούδι... Σορρυ εξουθενωμενε αλλά μου βγηκε
https://youtu.be/pCCADpIbL3A

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> εισαι παντρεμενος?


Τι ξεκαρφωτη ερωτηση ειναι αυτη τωρα ?
ΟΧΙ δεν ειμαι. 

Τι προσπαθει να συσχετισει το μυαλουδακι σου ?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Απαντώ με τραγούδι... Σορρυ εξουθενωμενε αλλά μου βγηκε
> https://youtu.be/pCCADpIbL3A


Χοχοχοχο ....
Αμαν συμπεθερα .... οχι τετοια ωρα .... τετοια ξεσηκωματα !
Προσπαθουμε να ηρεμισουμε ... να κοιμηθουμε !

----------


## Constantly curious

Εύστοχο με την ερώτηση...... Δεν είσαι για ηρεμία είσαι για ζωή!!!

----------


## Georgewww

> ναι δεν ξερω τι να κανω,ντρεπομαι καλυτερα να πεσω με αλεξιπτωτο παρα να πλησιασω κοπελα τοσο ντροπη


Η λύση κατά τη γνώμη μου , όπως γενικά ισχύει στις φοβίες/ντροπες, είναι να εκτεθεις σε αυτό. Δηλαδή οκ δε μπορείς να την πέσεις, ξεκινά να μιλάς, πχ μπαίνεις να πάρεις ένα καφέ ή μια τυρόπιτα ή ένα usb ,μιλά λίγο με την κοπέλα (αν πέσεις σε κοπέλα) κάνε λίγο πλάκα, μικρά βήματα τη φορά. Μιλά συχνά, όχι ίντερνετ, δε μετράει. Όπου βρεις ευκαιρία, μια συνήθεια είναι όλα για τον πλαστικό μας εγκεφαλικό ;) 

Μια ερώτηση, ένα αστείο, ένα κομπλιμέντο, ο,τι σου βγει.

----------


## elisabet

Βρε Πάνο ασχολείσαι με κάτι γενικά, δουλεύεις, σπουδάζεις, τι κάνεις με την ζωή σου;
Έχεις παρέες; Να μπορείς να βγεις μια βόλτα με δυο ανθρώπους, να μιλήσεις να κοινωνικοποιηθείς.
Δεν θα σου έρθει η κοπέλα ουρανοκατέβατη και θα σου πει "εδώ είμαι, έλα να κάνουμε σχέση".

Πρώτα τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις! Εχεις τόσο καιρό εδώ μέσα, όλοι σου λένε συμβουλές τις οποίες αγνοείς εντελώς και συ κάθεσαι και ψάχνεις τι θα κολλήσεις άμα πας με ιερόδουλη.

Έχεις το παράδειγμα του εξουθενωμένου εδώ. Αν δεν θες να καταλήξεις λοιπόν 40 και να είσαι ακόμα εδώ να μας λες πως καμιά δεν σε πλησιάζει και όλες κοιτάνε το χρήμα κ το αμάξι...κινητοποιήσου!!! Αμα κάθεστε έτσι δεν σας φταίνε οι γυναίκες.

----------


## panos19

> Η λύση κατά τη γνώμη μου , όπως γενικά ισχύει στις φοβίες/ντροπες, είναι να εκτεθεις σε αυτό. Δηλαδή οκ δε μπορείς να την πέσεις, ξεκινά να μιλάς, πχ μπαίνεις να πάρεις ένα καφέ ή μια τυρόπιτα ή ένα usb ,μιλά λίγο με την κοπέλα (αν πέσεις σε κοπέλα) κάνε λίγο πλάκα, μικρά βήματα τη φορά. Μιλά συχνά, όχι ίντερνετ, δε μετράει. Όπου βρεις ευκαιρία, μια συνήθεια είναι όλα για τον πλαστικό μας εγκεφαλικό ;) 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, ένα αστείο, ένα κομπλιμέντο, ο,τι σου βγει.



θα κατσει η κοπελα να ασχοληθει με τον καθε πελατη που τις μιλαει,θελει να κανει την δουλεια της και να τελειωνει
και δεν νομιζω αυτο το παραδειγμα να ισχυει για μενα

@elisabet οχι δεν κανω τιποτα,ουτε παρεες
ελεγα μηπως αν εκανα σεξ,θα αλλαζε ολοι η κατασταση με τις ντροπες που εχω

τι να παρακαλω τις γυναικες οτι θελω σχεση να μην μεινω μονος,αυτα νομιζω ειναι γραπτα

----------


## Remedy

> θα κατσει η κοπελα να ασχοληθει με τον καθε πελατη που τις μιλαει,θελει να κανει την δουλεια της και να τελειωνει
> και δεν νομιζω αυτο το παραδειγμα να ισχυει για μενα
> 
> @elisabet οχι δεν κανω τιποτα,ουτε παρεες
> ελεγα μηπως αν εκανα σεξ,θα αλλαζε ολοι η κατασταση με τις ντροπες που εχω
> 
> τι να παρακαλω τις γυναικες οτι θελω σχεση να μην μεινω μονος,αυτα νομιζω ειναι γραπτα


Δεν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ απο το πουθενα, χωρις να κινεισαι σε καποιους χωρους, χωρις να εισαι καπως κοινωνικοποιημενος, να εχεις καποιες παρεες κλπ. Νομιζω οτι απο την κοινωνικοποίηση πρεπει να ξεκινησεις. Δεν θα ερθει καμια να σου ζητησει να κανετε σεξ στα καλα καθουμενα. Τι εννοεις δεν κανεις τπρ; δεν εχεις δουλεια; δεν ψαχνεις δουλεια; πως ζεις;

----------


## panos19

> Δεν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ απο το πουθενα, χωρις να κινεισαι σε καποιους χωρους, χωρις να εισαι καπως κοινωνικοποιημενος, να εχεις καποιες παρεες κλπ. Νομιζω οτι απο την κοινωνικοποίηση πρεπει να ξεκινησεις. Δεν θα ερθει καμια να σου ζητησει να κανετε σεξ στα καλα καθουμενα. Τι εννοεις δεν κανεις τπρ; δεν εχεις δουλεια; δεν ψαχνεις δουλεια; πως ζεις;


υπαρχουν και κοινωνικα ατομα που δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα,γνωριζω περιπτωσεις
οχι δεν εχω δουλεψει,με τους γονεις μου μενω

----------


## Remedy

> υπαρχουν και κοινωνικα ατομα που δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα,γνωριζω περιπτωσεις
> οχι δεν εχω δουλεψει,με τους γονεις μου μενω


Το ξερω, δεν αποτελει εγγυηση η κοινωνικοποιηση. Ειναι μια καλη εξελιξη ομως που θα ΑΥΞΉΣΕΙ τις πιθανοτητες να γνωρισεις κοπελες. Οκ με τους δικους σου μενεις. Δεν ψαχνεις για δουλεια η για σπιυδες ομως; πως σκεφτεσαι το μελλον; παντα στους γονεις θα μενεις;

----------


## panos19

> Το ξερω, δεν αποτελει εγγυηση η κοινωνικοποιηση. Ειναι μια καλη εξελιξη ομως που θα ΑΥΞΉΣΕΙ τις πιθανοτητες να γνωρισεις κοπελες. Οκ με τους δικους σου μενεις. Δεν ψαχνεις για δουλεια η για σπιυδες ομως; πως σκεφτεσαι το μελλον; παντα στους γονεις θα μενεις;


εχω και αλλη επιλογη με τους γονεις μου μενω
τι να παω για δουλεια στην ιδια πολη και να νοικιασω σπιτι ποιος ο λογος
δεν μου αρεσει κατι ωστε να σπουδασω και σε τετοια ηλικια αλλη εχουν τελειωσει,εγω να αρχισω τωρα,ασε που δεν θελω και δεν εχω και την οικονομικη ανεση

----------


## Georgewww

> εχω και αλλη επιλογη με τους γονεις μου μενω
> τι να παω για δουλεια στην ιδια πολη και να νοικιασω σπιτι ποιος ο λογος
> δεν μου αρεσει κατι ωστε να σπουδασω και σε τετοια ηλικια αλλη εχουν τελειωσει,εγω να αρχισω τωρα,ασε που δεν θελω και δεν εχω και την οικονομικη ανεση


Ο καθένας έχει τους δικούς του χρόνους, άλλοι ας τελείωσαν τώρα , δε παίζει ρόλο. Εσύ αν θέλεις ξεκινάς τώρα. Αλλιώς ψάξε για δουλειά, θα σε βοηθήσει όχι μόνο οικονομικά αλλά και κοινωνικά. 

Όσο για τις κοπέλες, να μιλάς με όλες, εντάξει άμα πνίγεται η άλλη στη δουλειά δεν είπαμε να φλυαρείς αλλά ήμαστε κοινωνικά όντα, δε θα στραβωσει κάποια επειδή μίλησες λίγο παραπάνω, δοκίμασε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Για να μην απαντώ σε αλλα θέματα και χαλάω τη ροή. Δέχτηκες μπουλινγκ λοιπόν. Έμεινες στον τόπο σου και φαντάζομαι βλέπεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια άτομα. Εν τέλει είσαι 19 ετών; 21 ; τα 21 είναι νεαρή ηλικία για σπουδές. Νιώθεις πως σε κοιτάνε όλοι. Έχεις τρέμουλο; περπατάς με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο ή νιώθεις άσχημα επειδή δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου; έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα πως αν δεν αποδεχθείς πως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια ψυχολόγου για να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης δεν θα αλλάξεις τίποτα σχεδόν. Μπλοκάρεις τον εαυτό σου από παντού και είναι φυσικό αποτέλεσμα να μην προχωράς.

----------


## panos19

> Για να μην απαντώ σε αλλα θέματα και χαλάω τη ροή. Δέχτηκες μπουλινγκ λοιπόν. Έμεινες στον τόπο σου και φαντάζομαι βλέπεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια άτομα. Εν τέλει είσαι 19 ετών; 21 ; τα 21 είναι νεαρή ηλικία για σπουδές. Νιώθεις πως σε κοιτάνε όλοι. Έχεις τρέμουλο; περπατάς με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο ή νιώθεις άσχημα επειδή δεν σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου; έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα πως αν δεν αποδεχθείς πως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια ψυχολόγου για να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης δεν θα αλλάξεις τίποτα σχεδόν. Μπλοκάρεις τον εαυτό σου από παντού και είναι φυσικό αποτέλεσμα να μην προχωράς.


ενταξει,μην νομιζεις πως τους εξρω και ολους,δεν μου αρεσει και κατι για να σπουδασω
οχι δεν εχω τρεμουλο,και δεν περπαταω με περιεργο τροπο για εμενα παντα για τους αλλους δεν ξερω πως φαινεται

----------


## Constantly curious

Γιατί έχεις άρνηση για ψυχολόγο; εμείς προφανώς και δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς πως είσαι πως μιλάς τι νιώθεις. Ανέπτυξε μια σχέση με ειδικό για να σου πει και αν πράγματι εχεις asperger syndrome. Όλοι πάνω κάτω έχουμε ζήσει μια κακοποιητικη εμπειρία, δυσκολευομαστε σε έναν τομεα ή πολλούς της ζωής κτλ αλλά δε θα βρεις ακριβώς τη βοήθεια που χρειάζεσαι. Σου λένε οι γονεις σου ότι είναι ντροπή να πας;

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> οχι δεν εχω δουλεψει,με τους γονεις μου μενω


Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο ΑΠΩΘΗΤΙΚΟ ειναι για μια κοπελα 
να μαθει οτι ΚΑΙ δεν δουλευεις ΚΑΙ μενεις με τους γονεις σου.

Στην κλιμακα του 10 .... 110 !

(Το ξερω οτι με γραφεις στα παπαρακια σου, τον μοναδικο ανθρωπο
που εβλεπε τα πραγματα οπως τα βλεπεις εσυ σημερα ... και τιποτα
δεν κερδισε. Απολυτως τιποτα. Αλλα ειπαμε ... πρεπει οπωσδηποτε
να χασεις τα καλυτερα χρονια της ζωης σου .... δραπετευοντας μεσα
στην ατολμια ! Εχεις σκαψει γκραντε σπηλια ... εκει μεσα. 
Δεν το κουνας ρουπι ...)

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Λοιπον, κανε το εξης ...

Βρες μια σταση λεωφορειου που δεν μαζευει πολυ κοσμο και περνα καμια δεκαρια φορες
μηπως και εντοπισεις καποια κοπελιτσα (ομορφη) που θα τυχει να περιμενει μονη της
στην σταση. Ξαναγραφω ... *ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ.* Αν εχει παρεα η υπαρχει πολυκοσμια
στην σταση δεν θα κατορθωσεις να κανεις τιποτα (ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος γιαυτο).

Μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα, πλησιασε την (οχι αποτομα) και πες της .... "*μ'αρεσεις*" !
Δεν θα χαμογελας, ουτε θα παρεις το βλεμμα σου απο πανω της αν δεν περασουν
3 δευτερολεπτα. Αν χαμογελας σαν τον χανο ... αστο, μην πεις τιποτα, το γ@μησες.
Αν παρεις το βλεμμα σου, σημαινει οτι καποιος σε εβαλε να το κανεις, δεν ηταν
δικη σου ιδεα. Το βλεμμα σου δεν πρεπει να ειναι ουτε αγριωπο/σοβαρο, ουτε
αστειο/χαζοβιολικο. Κανε μερικες προβες στον καθρεφτη και βρες αυτο που εκφραζει
εσενα, αυτο που σου παει, που ειναι το καθημερινο σου βλεμμα (οσο και αν δεν
αρεσει σε σενα τον ιδιο).

Η κοπελιτσα κατα 99.9% δεν θα σου πει τιποτα. Θα στρεψει το βλεμμα αλλου.
ΝΑΙ ... *ετσι πρεπει να γινει*. Γιατι την πλησιαζουν διαφοροι περιεργοι τυποι
καθε μερα. Δεν εισαι ο πρωτος, ουτε ο τελευταιος. Φυσικα και θα σκεφτει
"τι λιγουρι θεε μου, αλλος ενας μοναχικος καυλιαρης". Και θα χει και δικιο.

Ομως .... ειναι πολυ κρισιμα τα δευτερολεπτα ΜΕΤΑ το "μ'αρεσεις" που θα πεις.
Γιατι (αν βγαλεις τον σκασμο και δεν πεις τιποτε αλλο) θα αρχισει να σκεφτεται
εαν ειναι αδικη με ολους. Αν ειναι λοιπον αδικη και μαζι σου. Που σου γυρισε
πλατη. Που συμπεριφερεται σαν να μην υπαρχεις. Και ισως, ΙΣΩΣ,
βρει το κουραγιο να πει .... "σ'ευχαριστω" μονο και μονο για να αποδειξει
στον εαυτο της οτι 1) δεν φοβαται και 2) οτι της αρεσε η τολμηροτητα ενος
ατομου που δειχνει νικημενο απο τα αποδυτηρια. Οτι του μπηκε γκολ απο
τα αποδυτηρια και καθε μερα θρηνει το υπολοιπο της ζωης του. Ισως της
αρεσει *που της μιλησε ενας ατολμος τυπος* !

Θα μου πεις "ποτε προλαβε και τα ειδε ολα αυτα η κοπελα ?".
Δεν τα ειδε ... *αντιλαμβανεται εξ ενστικτου* ... ποιος αξιζει ως τυπος
και ποιος οχι. Κατι που εσυ δεν θα αποκτησεις (ως μαγικη ιδιοτητα) ουτε
στα 54 σου. Δεν εχουμε θυληκο ενστικτο. Εμεις εχουμε μονο υποθεσεις
πανω σε εμπειριες. Μια γυναικα χωρις καθολου εμπειρια, ξερει τι να αποφυγει.
Και εσυ ... σιγουρα δεν εμπνεεις φοβο και απειλη. Μα εντελως λεμε !
Τουλαχιστον κανε αυτο το ντισαβανταζ ... αβανταζ ... για λιγο, πολυ λιγο.

Επειδη καποια στιγμη θα ρθει και το (********) λεωφορειο, μπες μεσα
αλλα ... ΜΗΝ κοιταξεις προς τα που θα παει αυτη. Χτυπα εισιτηριο και
στασου καπου στο κεντρο. Αυτη μαλλον θα παει μπροστα-μπροστα,
διπλα στον οδηγο, για να μην τυχει και διασταυρωθουν τα βλεμματα σας,
θα κοιταει μονο μπροστα ....

Με τροπο, πολυ αργα, πλησιασε την, χτυπα το κουδουνι για να καταλαβει
οτι εκει κατεβαινεις και πες της .... "*δεν ηθελα να σε αναστατωσω*" ....
και κατεβα. Δεν θα ναι η σταση που κατεβαινεις, θα ναι το προσχημα για
να την ξαναπλησιασεις. Και στο λεωφορειο δεν μπορει κανεις να σου πει
απο ποια εξοδο θα κατεβεις. Απο που θες κατεβαινεις (κυριως απο μπροστα
αλλα αν παει πισω ... απο πισω, την τελευταια εξοδο).

Την κοπελα *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΔΗΞΕΙΣ* ... η προσεγγιση θα ειναι αποτυχια.
Ομως, δεν εχεις ιδεα ... ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙΣ .... σιγουρα οχι
νικημενος. Χαρισε μια υποτυπωδη νικη στον εαυτο σου. Καντο και θα με θυμηθεις !
Εσενα σου λειπει αυτοπεποιθηση, αυτη ειναι η γκομενα που πρεπει να κυνηγησεις
και κερδισεις.

----------


## panos19

> Γιατί έχεις άρνηση για ψυχολόγο; εμείς προφανώς και δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς πως είσαι πως μιλάς τι νιώθεις. Ανέπτυξε μια σχέση με ειδικό για να σου πει και αν πράγματι εχεις asperger syndrome. Όλοι πάνω κάτω έχουμε ζήσει μια κακοποιητικη εμπειρία, δυσκολευομαστε σε έναν τομεα ή πολλούς της ζωής κτλ αλλά δε θα βρεις ακριβώς τη βοήθεια που χρειάζεσαι. Σου λένε οι γονεις σου ότι είναι ντροπή να πας;



και πως θα τον πληρωνω τον ψυχολογο αφου δεν δουλευω αλλα και στους γονεις μου τι θα πω
δεν το εχω συζητησει καθολου με τους γονεις μου

@εξουθενωμενος, θα τις πω ψεματα πως ψαχνω αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι,που ειναι το κακο τι νομιζεται οτι παιδια στην ηλικια μου ή και μικροτερη δουλευουν τους σπουδαζουν οι γονεις τους
αυτο με την σταση θα με περασουν για τιποτα ανωμαλο και θελω να την πεσω ασε μην βρω το μπελα μου
και τι νομιζεις οτι θα το κανω εγω,αποκλειεται

----------


## Constantly curious

Να τους πεις πως χρειάζεσαι την βοήθεια τους Πανο. Αν αρνηθούν είναι άλλη κουβέντα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> και πως θα τον πληρωνω τον ψυχολογο αφου δεν δουλευω αλλα και στους γονεις μου τι θα πω
> δεν το εχω συζητησει καθολου με τους γονεις μου
> 
> @εξουθενωμενος, θα τις πω ψεματα πως ψαχνω αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι,που ειναι το κακο τι νομιζεται οτι παιδια στην ηλικια μου ή και μικροτερη δουλευουν τους σπουδαζουν οι γονεις τους
> αυτο με την σταση θα με περασουν για τιποτα ανωμαλο και θελω να την πεσω ασε μην βρω το μπελα μου
> και τι νομιζεις οτι θα το κανω εγω,αποκλειεται


Παναγιώτη εχεις άρνηση να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε όμως. Δε γίνεται η κοπελα να έρθει ουρανοκατεβατη. Πρέπει να βάλεις και εσυ το χερι σου. Σου πρότεινα εφαρμογή που ειναι πιο ανετο και πιο απρόσωπο και παλι δεν ήθελες. Ε πως θα γινει δλδ; δε θες απο κοντα δε θες απο το ίντερνετ πήγαινε να μονασεις αν ειναι.

----------


## panos19

και τι να τους πως, ότι θέλω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο για να με βοηθήσει να βρω κοπέλα? 

μα τέτοια παράδειγμα που μου δίνετε δεν. μπορώ να τα κάνω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δε μπορείς να ανοίξεις ενα προφιλ γνωριμιών; ελα ρε πανο. Απλα δε θες. 


> και τι να τους πως, ότι θέλω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο για να με βοηθήσει να βρω κοπέλα? 
> 
> μα τέτοια παράδειγμα που μου δίνετε δεν. μπορώ να τα κάνω

----------


## elisabet

> και τι να τους πως, ότι θέλω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο για να με βοηθήσει να βρω κοπέλα? 
> 
> μα τέτοια παράδειγμα που μου δίνετε δεν. μπορώ να τα κάνω


Όχι Πάνο να τους πεις ότι είσαι 21 χρονών και δεν κάνεις τίποτα με την ζωή σου, δεν έχεις δουλειά, δεν έχεις φίλους, δεν έχεις ενδιαφέροντα, δεν έχεις κοπέλα και θες να πας σε ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει να κινητοποιηθείς και να κάνεις κάτι!!!

Διαφορετικά, στο ξαναλέω ότι θα φτάσεις 40 και θα είσαι ακόμα εδώ να λες τα ίδια. Έτσι θες την ζωή σου; Αν δεν την θες έτσι, κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις!

Και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ούτε τα σαιτ γνωριμιών θα σε βοηθήσουν...άντε και γνώρισες μια απο κει. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να βρεθείτε. Εσύ τι θα κάνεις τότε; Θα στείλεις άλλον; Εδώ ντρέπεσαι να μιλήσεις απλά σε μια κοπέλα στον δρόμο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι Πάνο να τους πεις ότι είσαι 21 χρονών και δεν κάνεις τίποτα με την ζωή σου, δεν έχεις δουλειά, δεν έχεις φίλους, δεν έχεις ενδιαφέροντα, δεν έχεις κοπέλα και θες να πας σε ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει να κινητοποιηθείς και να κάνεις κάτι!!!
> 
> Διαφορετικά, στο ξαναλέω ότι θα φτάσεις 40 και θα είσαι ακόμα εδώ να λες τα ίδια. Έτσι θες την ζωή σου; Αν δεν την θες έτσι, κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις!
> 
> Και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ούτε τα σαιτ γνωριμιών θα σε βοηθήσουν...άντε και γνώρισες μια απο κει. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να βρεθείτε. Εσύ τι θα κάνεις τότε; Θα στείλεις άλλον; Εδώ ντρέπεσαι να μιλήσεις απλά σε μια κοπέλα στον δρόμο.


Ίσως να κολλαει να παει αλλα δε θα είναι ενα βημα μπροστά να μιλήσει με κάποιες κοπελες; Σίγουρα ενας ειδικός θα τον βοηθούσε πολυ αλλα οπως λεει δεν έχει εισόδημα

----------


## Constantly curious

Συμφωνώ με Ελισσαβετ. Εκείνοι δεν σε ρωτάνε γιατί δεν βγαίνεις ή να βρεις φίλους; οι γονείς θέλουν να βλέπουν το παιδί τους καλά. Μίλησε ανοιχτά. Αν κοστίζει 40ευρω θα είναι πολλά; αν είσαι σε πόλη κλείνεις ραντεβού για συνεδρία δημόσιο. Θα βρεθούν λύσεις. Βοήθεια ζήτησε.

----------


## elisabet

> Ίσως να κολλαει να παει αλλα δε θα είναι ενα βημα μπροστά να μιλήσει με κάποιες κοπελες; Σίγουρα ενας ειδικός θα τον βοηθούσε πολυ αλλα οπως λεει δεν έχει εισόδημα


Βρε στην κατάσταση που είναι όλα βήματα είναι οκ, δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά όπως βλέπεις τόσο καιρό του λέτε και για τα σαιτ εδώ όσα άτομα γνωρίζετε, ούτε αυτό τολμάει. Μια κολλάει να βάλει φώτο, μια φοβάται για τα στοιχεία του λες και τον ψάχνει η cia...

Πάντως και γενικά ακόμα και να το κάνει αυτό με το σαιτ και να καταφέρει να γνωρίσει κάποια δεν πιστεύω οτι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Άντε και βρέθηκαν σου λέω εγώ (που ο Πάνος ντρέπεται να βρεθούν) πώς θα της μιλήσει, πώς θα την φλερτάρει για να καταλήξει κάπου όλο αυτό; Δηλαδή θα πρέπει κι άλλη να χει κατέβει απτα βουνά και να μην έχει ξαναδει άντρα για να κάτσει με την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που δείχνει ο Πάνος. 

Γιαυτό συμφωνώ με την cc που του είπε από την αρχή για ψυχολόγο. Δείχνει βαθύτερο το πρόβλημα του, δεν είναι μόνο πώς θα βρει γκόμενα. Και υπάρχουν και δωρεάν στο δημόσιο ψυχολόγοι αν θέλει να ψαχτεί, όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βρε στην κατάσταση που είναι όλα βήματα είναι οκ, δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά όπως βλέπεις τόσο καιρό του λέτε και για τα σαιτ εδώ όσα άτομα γνωρίζετε, ούτε αυτό τολμάει. Μια κολλάει να βάλει φώτο, μια φοβάται για τα στοιχεία του λες και τον ψάχνει η cia...
> 
> Πάντως και γενικά ακόμα και να το κάνει αυτό με το σαιτ και να καταφέρει να γνωρίσει κάποια δεν πιστεύω οτι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Άντε και βρέθηκαν σου λέω εγώ (που ο Πάνος ντρέπεται να βρεθούν) πώς θα της μιλήσει, πώς θα την φλερτάρει για να καταλήξει κάπου όλο αυτό; Δηλαδή θα πρέπει κι άλλη να χει κατέβει απτα βουνά και να μην έχει ξαναδει άντρα για να κάτσει με την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που δείχνει ο Πάνος. 
> 
> Γιαυτό συμφωνώ με την cc που του είπε από την αρχή για ψυχολόγο. Δείχνει βαθύτερο το πρόβλημα του, δεν είναι μόνο πώς θα βρει γκόμενα. Και υπάρχουν και δωρεάν στο δημόσιο ψυχολόγοι αν θέλει να ψαχτεί, όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες.


Ναι μα και εγώ συμφωνώ για ψυχολογο. Θα τον βοηθήσει να γίνει πιο κοινωνικός. Λογικα οπου και να βρίσκετε θα υπάρχουν κεντρα δωρεαν.. Επειδή ανεφερε οτι δεν εχει χρήματα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν και ειμαι σίγουρη οτι ουτε σε ψυχολογο θα ηθελε να παει.

----------


## panos19

> Συμφωνώ με Ελισσαβετ. Εκείνοι δεν σε ρωτάνε γιατί δεν βγαίνεις ή να βρεις φίλους; οι γονείς θέλουν να βλέπουν το παιδί τους καλά. Μίλησε ανοιχτά. Αν κοστίζει 40ευρω θα είναι πολλά; αν είσαι σε πόλη κλείνεις ραντεβού για συνεδρία δημόσιο. Θα βρεθούν λύσεις. Βοήθεια ζήτησε.


με ρωτάνε , κάποιες φορές πάω για τρέξιμο αλλά μέχρι εκεί
θεωρώ και τους συμμαθητές που είχα ότι δεν μου έδιναν και σημασία δεν μου είχαν πει ποτέ να βγούμε έξω και κανονιζαν ραντεβού μπροστά μου και εμένα δεν μου έλεγαν τίποτα
τι απο την μια στιγμή στην άλλη να βρω φίλους δεν γίνονται έτσι
ναι 40 ευρώ είναι πολλά δεν είναι θα τα δώσεις μια φορά αλλά θα χρειαστούν πολλές συνεδρίες

νομίζω πως αν επικοινωνώ απο το ίντερνετ δεν θα φαίνεται τόσο η ντροπή όπως με εσάς που μιλάω ανοικτά δεν με ξέρετε και δεν σας ξέρω

απο ότι ξέρω δεν έχει η περιοχή μου δωρεάν ψυχολόγο

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο ή η ψυχολογος δεν θα σε κάνει να ντραπεις. Με την έννοια πως δεν θα σε κρίνει ή σχολιάσει λες και είναι ο γείτονας. Γκουγκλαρε συζητησε αν μπορεί κάποιος από τους 2 γονεις να σε πάει συνοδεύσει και τόλμησε το. Είμαστε άγνωστοι ναι αλλά δεν είμαστε ειδικοί να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι νιώθεις πως το νιώθεις και τι χρειάζεσαι. Η ειδικός ή βρες άνδρα ψυχολόγο οφείλει να σε βοηθήσει πιο ολοκληρωμένα.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> νομίζω πως αν επικοινωνώ απο το ίντερνετ δεν θα φαίνεται τόσο η ντροπή όπως με εσάς που μιλάω ανοικτά δεν με ξέρετε και δεν σας ξέρω


Eμας ομως, δεν προκειται να μας βγαλεις γκομενες.
Γιαυτο και φερεσαι ανετα (οσο ανετα νομιζεις οτι φερεσαι,
γιατι ακομα και σε μας, ΔΕΝ φερεσαι εντελως ανετα !)
Ο βαθμος δυσκολιας αναμεσα σε μας και μια κοπελα
στην κλιμακα του 10 .... ειναι 100 !

----------


## panos19

> Eμας ομως, δεν προκειται να μας βγαλεις γκομενες.
> Γιαυτο και φερεσαι ανετα (οσο ανετα νομιζεις οτι φερεσαι,
> γιατι ακομα και σε μας, ΔΕΝ φερεσαι εντελως ανετα !)
> Ο βαθμος δυσκολιας αναμεσα σε μας και μια κοπελα
> στην κλιμακα του 10 .... ειναι 100 !


έχω πει πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχω πει στους γονείς μου δεν σου αρκεί?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Οχι βρε Πανο ... δεν μου αρκει.
Εχεις κανει τους γονεις σου .... πηχη (για αλμα εις υψος).
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ... ουτε ποτε ηταν !

ΕΣΥ εισαι ο πηχης (των προσδοκιων σου), οχι οι γονεις σου.
Εαν το εβλεπες ετσι θα πηγαινες στα ισα εκει που βρισκονται
τωρα και θα τους ελεγες "ειμαι ευνουχισμενος συναισθηματικα
και κοινωνικα, εκτος απο το να μου πειτε βρες καμια δουλεια
μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε με καποιον ψυχολογο ?"

Αλλα οπως προειπα .... δεν εισαι εσυ ο πηχης των προσδοκιων σου.

----------


## panos19

> Οχι βρε Πανο ... δεν μου αρκει.
> Εχεις κανει τους γονεις σου .... πηχη (για αλμα εις υψος).
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ... ουτε ποτε ηταν !
> 
> ΕΣΥ εισαι ο πηχης (των προσδοκιων σου), οχι οι γονεις σου.
> Εαν το εβλεπες ετσι θα πηγαινες στα ισα εκει που βρισκονται
> τωρα και θα τους ελεγες "ειμαι ευνουχισμενος συναισθηματικα
> και κοινωνικα, εκτος απο το να μου πειτε βρες καμια δουλεια
> μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε με καποιον ψυχολογο ?"
> ...



και γενικα απο τους γονεις μου εχω παραπονα,παντα εκαναν κουμαντο στην ζωη μου

----------


## Nightshark

> Λοιπον, κανε το εξης ...
> 
> Βρες μια σταση λεωφορειου που δεν μαζευει πολυ κοσμο και περνα καμια δεκαρια φορες
> μηπως και εντοπισεις καποια κοπελιτσα (ομορφη) που θα τυχει να περιμενει μονη της
> στην σταση. Ξαναγραφω ... *ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ.* Αν εχει παρεα η υπαρχει πολυκοσμια
> στην σταση δεν θα κατορθωσεις να κανεις τιποτα (ειμαι εντελως σιγουρος γιαυτο).
> 
> Μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα, πλησιασε την (οχι αποτομα) και πες της .... "*μ'αρεσεις*" !
> Δεν θα χαμογελας, ουτε θα παρεις το βλεμμα σου απο πανω της αν δεν περασουν
> ...


Ήθελα να ήξερα πως τα σκεφταιστε όλα αυτά...

----------


## elisabet

Πάνο στα περισσότερα δημόσια νοσοκομεία υπάρχει ψυχολόγος. Αν δεν θες ή δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από τους δικούς σου, ψάξε τα νοσοκομεία της περιοχής σου και κλείσε ραντεβού.

Αυτό θα είναι το πρώτο καλό βήμα που θα κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## panos19

> Πάνο στα περισσότερα δημόσια νοσοκομεία υπάρχει ψυχολόγος. Αν δεν θες ή δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από τους δικούς σου, ψάξε τα νοσοκομεία της περιοχής σου και κλείσε ραντεβού.
> 
> Αυτό θα είναι το πρώτο καλό βήμα που θα κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου.


και θα κατσει ο ψυχολογος που ειναι στο νοσοκομειο που αραζει να ασχοληθει με εμενα θα μου πει τραβα σε ιδιωτη

----------


## Remedy

> και θα κατσει ο ψυχολογος που ειναι στο νοσοκομειο που αραζει να ασχοληθει με εμενα θα μου πει τραβα σε ιδιωτη


δεν αραζει , πανο.
δουλευει! πως θα σου πει να πας σε ιδιωτη, αφου η δουλεια του ειναι να ασχοληθει μαζι σου;
ναι, θα ασχοληθει και μαζι σου, αλλα εσυ δεν θελεις να κανεις την παραμικρη προσπαθεια για το οτιδηποτε.
σε οτι κι αν σου προτεινουν, εχεις μια αρνηση.
θελεις ετοιμες λυσεις στην πορτα σου.
δεν υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα.
πρεπει να το βρεις μονος σου, η να το διορθωσεις...
το να δραστηριοποιηθεις σε ΚΑΤΙ, ειτε δουλεια ειτε σπουδες, ισως σε δραστηριποιησει και στο αναλαβεις να κανεις ΚΑΤΙ για τα προβληματα σου.
τωρα σε τρεφουν οι γονεις. δεν θα υπαρχουν για παντα. αργοτερα τι θα κανεις; θα ψαξεις για δουλεια οταν θα εισαι 60;
εχεις πισω σου μια περιουσια ωστε να μην χρειαστει να δουλεψεις ποτε;

ναι, πολλα παιδια στην ηλικια σου δεν δουλευουν γιατι σπουδαζουν και τα ζουν οι γονεις. οι σπουδες τους ομως ειναι κατι που θα τους δωσει απασχοληση και δουλεια στο επομενο διαστημα, κι επισης δεν καθονται αδρανεις. εχουν τις σπουδες. σπουδασε. δεν λεμε να δουλεψεις οπωσδηποτε.
ποιος λεει οτι εισαι μεγαλος για σπουδες στα 21;;;
εδω αλλοι ξεκινανε στα 50 η ξεκινανε δευτερο πτυχιο σε πολυ μεγαλη ηλικια. τα 21 ειναι πολλα;;;

----------


## panos19

μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ανοικτο σε καποιον και να του πω ολα αυτα
και δεν θελω να μου δωσει τιποτα χαπια

----------


## Remedy

> μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ανοικτο σε καποιον και να του πω ολα αυτα
> και δεν θελω να μου δωσει τιποτα χαπια


ολα δυσκολα σου φαινονται εσενα..
οι ψυχολογοι απαγορευεται να δωσουν χαπια.
μονο οι ψυχιατροι δινουν χαπια, αλλα ακομα και τοτε, κανεις δεν μπορει να σε υποχρεωσει να τα παρεις.

----------


## elisabet

> μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ανοικτο σε καποιον και να του πω ολα αυτα
> και δεν θελω να μου δωσει τιποτα χαπια


Δεν δίνει χάπια ο ψυχολόγος, μόνο ο ψυχίατρος μπορεί να συνταγογραφήσει.

Ο ψυχολόγος είναι μόνο για να μιλήσεις. Κι όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται δύσκολο στην αρχή, αυτός/η έχει τον τρόπο να σε κάνει να ανοιχτείς, αυτή είναι η δουλειά του. Πολλά παιδιά από δω μέσα πάνε σε ψυχολόγο στο δημόσιο και βοηθιούνται, δεν θα είσαι ο μόνος. Αυτό το βήμα πρέπει να το κάνεις αν θες να αλλάξει κάτι στην ζωή σου. Είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα, είναι κρίμα να πάει όλη η ζωή σου χαμένη από ατολμία.

Εκτός βρε Πάνο αν σου αρέσει η ζωή σου όπως είναι και δεν θες να αλλάξεις τίποτα. Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος έτσι, μείνε έτσι.

----------


## panos19

ο ψυχαναλυτης τι κανει?
και τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολογος το οποιο θα με αλλαξει 350μοιρες?

----------


## Remedy

> ο ψυχαναλυτης τι κανει?
> και τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολογος το οποιο θα με αλλαξει 350μοιρες?


350 μοιρες, ειναι 10 μοιρες διαφορα απο τωρα.....
δλδ θελεις τωρα να σου πουμε εμεις που δεν σε γνωριζουμε, τι θα σκεφτει και θα πει για σενα ενας ψυχολογος;
μαλλον τρολαρεις τελικα..

----------


## panos19

> 350 μοιρες, ειναι 10 μοιρες διαφορα απο τωρα.....
> δλδ θελεις τωρα να σου πουμε εμεις που δεν σε γνωριζουμε, τι θα σκεφτει και θα πει για σενα ενας ψυχολογος;
> μαλλον τρολαρεις τελικα..


λαθος 360 μοιρες ηθελα να πω
οχι δεν τρολλαρω απλως,σας ρωταω ενημερωτικα για να ξερω

----------


## panos19

> Οχι βρε Πανο ... δεν μου αρκει.
> Εχεις κανει τους γονεις σου .... πηχη (για αλμα εις υψος).
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ... ουτε ποτε ηταν !
> 
> ΕΣΥ εισαι ο πηχης (των προσδοκιων σου), οχι οι γονεις σου.
> Εαν το εβλεπες ετσι θα πηγαινες στα ισα εκει που βρισκονται
> τωρα και θα τους ελεγες "ειμαι ευνουχισμενος συναισθηματικα
> και κοινωνικα, εκτος απο το να μου πειτε βρες καμια δουλεια
> μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε με καποιον ψυχολογο ?"
> ...


απο την στιγμη που μου αρεσουν καποιες κοπελες,κατατασομαι στους ευνουχισμενος συναισθηματικα
και κοινωνικα?

----------


## Remedy

> λαθος 360 μοιρες ηθελα να πω
> οχι δεν τρολλαρω απλως,σας ρωταω ενημερωτικα για να ξερω


360 μοιρες, ειναι καμια μοιρα διαφορα. δλδ το να επανερθεις στην ιδια θεση...

----------


## Remedy

> λαθος 360 μοιρες ηθελα να πω
> οχι δεν τρολλαρω απλως,σας ρωταω ενημερωτικα για να ξερω


"ενημερωτικα", δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι συμπερασματα μπορει να βγαλει ενας αγνωστος μας ψυχοθεραπευτης συζητωντας μαζι σου, που μας εισαι επισης αγνωστος.

----------


## elisabet

> ο ψυχαναλυτης τι κανει?
> και τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολογος το οποιο θα με αλλαξει 350μοιρες?


Ψυχαναλυτής μπορεί να είναικαι ο ψυχίατρος, δηλαδή να επιλέγει ως "θεραπεία" την ψυχανάλυση κι όχι την φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

Τίποτα δεν θα σου πει που θα σε αλλάξει. Αν ψάχνεις κι εκεί για μαγικές λύσεις, την πάτησες, δεν υπάρχουν.
Ο σκοπός είναι να σε βοηθήσει μέσω της συζήτησης να βρεις μόνος σου τι είναι αυτά που θες, ποια είναι τα εμπόδια που βάζεις στον εαυτό σου και να σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τρόπους να τα προσπεράσεις. Ο ψυχολόγος δεν κάνει τίποτα από μόνος του. Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις.

Τελικά θα πας ή θα κάτσεις να το συζητήσεις κι αυτό δυο τρεις μήνες εδώ μέσα;

----------


## elisabet

Πάντως το εδώ μέσα Πάνο δεν νομίζω πως σου κάνει καλό τελικά.
Παραμυθιάζεσαι πως επικοινωνείς με ανθρώπους, πως ανοίγεσαι κτλ ενώ το "εδώ" δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματική επικοινωνία και το μοίρασμα με έναν άνθρωπο.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Πανο

καποια στιγμη πρεπει να διαλεξεις τι σου ταιριαζει περισσοτερο
μια συντροφικη σχεση στην οποια σιγουρα δεν θα κανεις οτι θελεις
η μια απεραντη μοναξια στην οποια σιγουρα θα κανεις οτι θελεις.

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα απαντησεις το δευτερο, *γιατι εχεις ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου*.
Ομως οταν φτασεις στην ηλικια οπου το τελος σου ειναι πιο κοντα απ'οτι η γεννηση σου
ΤΟΤΕ ... σιγουρα δεν θα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την επιλογη που εκανες σημερα.
Η μοναχικη ζωη και εσυ ... θα ειστε το ιδιο και το αυτο. *Ενα πραμα !*

Game over !

----------


## panos19

> Πανο
> 
> καποια στιγμη πρεπει να διαλεξεις τι σου ταιριαζει περισσοτερο
> μια συντροφικη σχεση στην οποια σιγουρα δεν θα κανεις οτι θελεις
> η μια απεραντη μοναξια στην οποια σιγουρα θα κανεις οτι θελεις.
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα απαντησεις το δευτερο, *γιατι εχεις ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου*.
> Ομως οταν φτασεις στην ηλικια οπου το τελος σου ειναι πιο κοντα απ'οτι η γεννηση σου
> ΤΟΤΕ ... σιγουρα δεν θα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την επιλογη που εκανες σημερα.
> ...


τι εννοείς δεν θα κάνω ότι θέλω ενώ στην δεύτερη επιλογή θα κάνεις ότι θες? 
απο το να μην τα έλεγα σε κανέναν προτιμότερο να τα λέω εδώ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> τι εννοείς δεν θα κάνω ότι θέλω ενώ στην δεύτερη επιλογή θα κάνεις ότι θες? 
> απο το να μην τα έλεγα σε κανέναν προτιμότερο να τα λέω εδώ


Φανταζομαι οτι εννοει ότι με τη σχέση δε Θα έχεις την ελευθερία που εχεις τώρα που εισαι ελεύθερος.

----------


## panos19

> Φανταζομαι οτι εννοει ότι με τη σχέση δε Θα έχεις την ελευθερία που εχεις τώρα που εισαι ελεύθερος.


σχέση θα έχω δεν θα είμαι και παντρεμένος, αν έχεις κοπέλα τι είσαι φυλακισμένος δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## V for vendetta

Συμφωνώ με elisabet. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλοί επαγγελματίες ψυχολόγοι, ψυχίατροι, κοινωνικοί λειτουργοί και στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία αλλά και στα συμβουλευτικά κέντρα των δήμων. Κανένας ειδικός δε μπορεί να αλλάξει έναν άνθρωπο. Βελτιωνεσαι όταν θέλεις και όταν αποφασίσεις ότι δε την παλεύεις μόνος και χρειάζεσαι μια βοήθεια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σχέση θα έχω δεν θα είμαι και παντρεμένος, αν έχεις κοπέλα τι είσαι φυλακισμένος δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα άλλο?


Σίγουρα δε μπορείς να κάνεις οτι θες ενω εισαι σε σχέση. Ενα απλο παραδειγμα θα σου πω. Εμενα πχ τον ενοχλουσαν εδω τα προσωπικά μηνύματα και τα εκλεισα. Τους φίλους μου δεν τους βλέπω τοσο συχνα οσο τους έβλεπα αλλα οποτε εχω κενο απο τη σχέση μου.. Και γενικά δε κανω οτι εκανα ελεύθερη

----------


## V for vendetta

> Πανο
> 
> καποια στιγμη πρεπει να διαλεξεις τι σου ταιριαζει περισσοτερο
> μια συντροφικη σχεση στην οποια σιγουρα δεν θα κανεις οτι θελεις
> η μια απεραντη μοναξια στην οποια σιγουρα θα κανεις οτι θελεις.
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα απαντησεις το δευτερο, *γιατι εχεις ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου*.
> Ομως οταν φτασεις στην ηλικια οπου το τελος σου ειναι πιο κοντα απ'οτι η γεννηση σου
> ΤΟΤΕ ... σιγουρα δεν θα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την επιλογη που εκανες σημερα.
> ...


Η μοναξιά εγγυάται την ελευθερία; Και ποια ελευθερία ακριβώς; Μήπως αποτελεί εγγύηση και για την τελειότητα;

----------


## panos19

> Σίγουρα δε μπορείς να κάνεις οτι θες ενω εισαι σε σχέση. Ενα απλο παραδειγμα θα σου πω. Εμενα πχ τον ενοχλουσαν εδω τα προσωπικά μηνύματα και τα εκλεισα. Τους φίλους μου δεν τους βλέπω τοσο συχνα οσο τους έβλεπα αλλα οποτε εχω κενο απο τη σχέση μου.. Και γενικά δε κανω οτι εκανα ελεύθερη


όχι και τέτοια πράγματα να περνουμε και άδεια και βγούμε έξω που ζούμε στην δεκαετία του 50

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> σχέση θα έχω δεν θα είμαι και παντρεμένος, αν έχεις κοπέλα τι είσαι φυλακισμένος δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα άλλο?


Αχ βρε Πανο, αχ βρε Πανο ...

πιστευεις οτι οι κοπελες ειναι οπωσδηποτε λιγοτερο προβληματικες απο σενα ?
Οτι δεν εχουν κανενα σοβαρο κομπλεξ και σαν μια μανα (φτου φτου κυριε !)
θα σε παρουν στην αγκαλια τους και θα γινουν αγγελοι (του σεξ) για σενα ?

Αυτο πιστευεις οτι γινεται στις σχεσεις ? Τα κοριτσοπουλα επιδεικνυουν
απαραμιλλη μακροθυμια, αυταπαρνηση και αφοσιωση να σε κανουν αντρα ?
Ρωτησες ποτε κανεναν που τα εχει (με καποια) ? Μην ρωτας εμενα ...
ρωτα καποιον, οποιονδηποτε ! Πες του "ολα καλα στην σχεση σου ?"
και θα σου πει ... δεν εχει κανεναν λογο να σου κρυψει (μα κανεναν).

Αλλα που να βγεις εξω να ρωτησεις ! Εδω μεσα ... στην ασφαλεια της
ανωνυμιας. Εμεις μπορει να εχουμε να χασουμε αν αποκαλυφθουμε.
ΕΣΥ .... φιλε μου Πανο ... στα 21 ... τι στον κορακα εχεις να χασεις ?
Καποια δουλεια, καποιο ακαδημαικο status, καποια εδρα του Νευτωνα
καποια πελατεια στα Starbucks ? ..... τι εχεις να χασεις ... αν ρωτησεις
εναν 2-3 χρονια μεγαλυτερο απο σενα την παραπανω ερωτηση ?

----------


## panos19

αν σε μια σχέση καταπιέζει ο ένας τον άλλον τι σόι σχέση είναι αυτή με γκρίνια και τσακωμούς
για αυτά που ρωτάς δεν είμαι και το κατάλληλο άτομα για να απαντήσει

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Η μοναξιά εγγυάται την ελευθερία; Και ποια ελευθερία ακριβώς; Μήπως αποτελεί εγγύηση και για την τελειότητα;


Γιατι ? Η συντροφικοτητα εγγυαται ελευθερια ? Και ως ποιον βαθμο ?

Αυτο που μαλλον απετυχες να διακρινεις (απο τα οσα ειπα) 
ειναι οτι καθε επιλογη εχει τα αγκαθια της. Καθε ροδο παει με τα ...
Και στην μοναξια δεν υπαρχει τελειοτητα αλλα ΚΑΙ στην σχεση
δεν υπαρχει τελειοτητα.

Το θεμα ειναι αν διαλεξεις εσυ τα αγκαθια ... η ... αν σε διαλεξουν αυτα !
Ο Πανουλης παει καρφι (σουμπιτος) για την δευτερη περιπτωση ...

----------


## panos19

εξουθενωμενε εννοείς πάω σουμπιτος για την μοναξιά?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Ναι, Πανο.

Μπορει να μην την εχεις επιλεξει συνειδητα (το αποκλειω, σ'αυτην την ηλικια που εισαι)
αλλα κανεις ακριβως οτι χρειαζεται για να την αποδεχθεις για το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου.

Εισαι συνεσταλμενος, ατολμος, λακωνικος, ανασφαλης, απειρος, προσεκτικος, αναβλητικος ...
Η τελεια φυτρα για μοναχικη ζωη. Απο αυτην ακριβως την φυτρα προκυψαμε παρα πολλοι.
Νομιζεις μονο εσυ εισαι φυλακισμενος στην μοναξια ?

Ομως υπαρχει μια τοσοδουλα τοσοδουλα διαφορα αναμεσα σε μας και σε σενα.
Μπορεις να την διακρινεις ?

----------


## panos19

> Ναι, Πανο.
> 
> Μπορει να μην την εχεις επιλεξει συνειδητα (το αποκλειω, σ'αυτην την ηλικια που εισαι)
> αλλα κανεις ακριβως οτι χρειαζεται για να την αποδεχθεις για το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου.
> 
> Εισαι συνεσταλμενος, ατολμος, λακωνικος, ανασφαλης, απειρος, προσεκτικος, αναβλητικος ...
> Η τελεια φυτρα για μοναχικη ζωη. Απο αυτην ακριβως την φυτρα προκυψαμε παρα πολλοι.
> Νομιζεις μονο εσυ εισαι φυλακισμενος στην μοναξια ?
> 
> ...



αν μου εδειχναν και οι κοπελες καποιο σημαδι οτι κατι παει να γινει νομιζω κατι θα εκανα θα αντιδρουσα,παρα να παω ετσι χωρις αφορμη
τι διαφορα να διακρινω?την ηλικια εννοεις?

----------


## Georgewww

> αν μου εδειχναν και οι κοπελες καποιο σημαδι οτι κατι παει να γινει νομιζω κατι θα εκανα θα αντιδρουσα,παρα να παω ετσι χωρις αφορμη
> τι διαφορα να διακρινω?την ηλικια εννοεις?


Πανό θα το πω απλά, ή αλλάζεις ή καλή τύχη. Δηλαδή αν μένεις έτσι, καλά κάνεις, αλλά θα αργεί να έρθει (κάθε φορά που θα χωρίζεις), θα βρεις αλλά αργά. Γιατί στην Ελλάδα, έτσι είναι δυστυχώς η νοοτροπία. Αλλιώς πας Γαλλία ή Βρετανία και είσαι οκ. ;)

----------


## V for vendetta

> Γιατι ? Η συντροφικοτητα εγγυαται ελευθερια ? Και ως ποιον βαθμο ?
> 
> Αυτο που μαλλον απετυχες να διακρινεις (απο τα οσα ειπα) 
> ειναι οτι καθε επιλογη εχει τα αγκαθια της. Καθε ροδο παει με τα ...
> Και στην μοναξια δεν υπαρχει τελειοτητα αλλα ΚΑΙ στην σχεση
> δεν υπαρχει τελειοτητα.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι αν διαλεξεις εσυ τα αγκαθια ... η ... αν σε διαλεξουν αυτα !
> Ο Πανουλης παει καρφι (σουμπιτος) για την δευτερη περιπτωση ...


Σκέφτομαι αυτό που έγραψες παραπάνω "στη συντροφική σχέση σίγουρα δε θα κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις ενώ στην απέραντη μοναξιά σίγουρα κάνεις ότι θέλεις." Και πιο κάτω αναφέρεσαι στη μοναξιά σαν φυλακή. Η τελειότητα στην οποία αναφέρθηκα αφορά τον εαυτό μας. Δηλαδή όταν είμαστε μόνοι μοιάζουμε τέλειοι. Και όσο περισσότερο μόνοι μένουμε, τόσο πιο τέλειοι γινόμαστε και απομακρυνόμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο από το να γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> τι διαφορα να διακρινω?την ηλικια εννοεις?


ΝΑΙ Πανο ...
Εχεις 30 χρονια μπροστα σου (σεξουαλικου σφριγους).
Δεν θα σου πω βρες γυναικα ΤΩΡΑ (γιατι ξεκαθαρα δεν μπορεις).
Ομως αν πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, πριν αρχισεις να πορωνεσαι στην ψυχη
και κλεισθεις στον εαυτο σου (η ακομα χειροτερα να το ριξεις σε ακραιες ιδεολογικες θεσεις,
γινεις κανας αναρχικος η ναζιστης η οτι αλλο extreme), ισως ο ψυχολογος βρει καποιο παραθυρακι
που δεν μπορει να βρει ο Εξουθενωμενος. Και να σου φωτισει αυτην την διοδο διαφυγης ....

Μετα ... θα χουν κλεισει ολα τα παραθυρακια (της αποδρασης απο την μοναξια).

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Σκέφτομαι αυτό που έγραψες παραπάνω "στη συντροφική σχέση σίγουρα δε θα κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις ενώ στην απέραντη μοναξιά σίγουρα κάνεις ότι θέλεις." Και πιο κάτω αναφέρεσαι στη μοναξιά σαν φυλακή. Η τελειότητα στην οποία αναφέρθηκα αφορά τον εαυτό μας. Δηλαδή όταν είμαστε μόνοι μοιάζουμε τέλειοι. Και όσο περισσότερο μόνοι μένουμε, τόσο πιο τέλειοι γινόμαστε και απομακρυνόμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο από το να γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας.


Ειναι σιγουρο οτι στην μοναξια ... αποτυγχανουμε να κοιταξουμε βαθια στον εαυτο μας ?
Γιατι ... εχω εντελως διαφορετικη εκτιμηση πανω στο θεμα.

(τελειοτητα δεν επιτυγχανεται σε καμια περιπτωση ... ειτε μοναχικης ζωης ειτε συντροφικοτητας
χρειαζεται να περιγραψω ποσο προδοτικη ειναι η ιδια μας η φυση ... ποσο αδυναμη και αιολη ?)

----------


## V for vendetta

> Ειναι σιγουρο οτι στην μοναξια ... αποτυγχανουμε να κοιταξουμε βαθια στον εαυτο μας ?
> Γιατι ... εχω εντελως διαφορετικη εκτιμηση πανω στο θεμα.
> 
> (τελειοτητα δεν επιτυγχανεται σε καμια περιπτωση ... ειτε μοναχικης ζωης ειτε συντροφικοτητας
> χρειαζεται να περιγραψω ποσο προδοτικη ειναι η ιδια μας η φυση ... ποσο αδυναμη και αιολη ?)


Η ψυχική ηρεμία είναι αναγκαία αλλά δεν επαρκεί για την επαφή με τον εαυτό μας και τις πραγματικές μας ανάγκες. Τώρα μοναξιά ή όχι μικρή μάλλον σημασία έχει.

----------


## panos19

> ΝΑΙ Πανο ...
> Εχεις 30 χρονια μπροστα σου (σεξουαλικου σφριγους).
> Δεν θα σου πω βρες γυναικα ΤΩΡΑ (γιατι ξεκαθαρα δεν μπορεις).
> Ομως αν πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, πριν αρχισεις να πορωνεσαι στην ψυχη
> και κλεισθεις στον εαυτο σου (η ακομα χειροτερα να το ριξεις σε ακραιες ιδεολογικες θεσεις,
> γινεις κανας αναρχικος η ναζιστης η οτι αλλο extreme), ισως ο ψυχολογος βρει καποιο παραθυρακι
> που δεν μπορει να βρει ο Εξουθενωμενος. Και να σου φωτισει αυτην την διοδο διαφυγης ....
> 
> Μετα ... θα χουν κλεισει ολα τα παραθυρακια (της αποδρασης απο την μοναξια).


μετα απο 30 χρονων δεν θα εχω τις ιδιες ορμες?
η ψυχη πως θα πορωθει με μυσογυνησμους,και πουριτανισμους?

----------


## John23

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Σας γράφω γιατί είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και γιατί φυσικά ανήκω (θεωρώ) στη κατηγορία του thread (ντροπαλός-σοβαρός) .Δηλαδή ,ποτέ μου δεν είχα σχέση γιατί είτε φοβόμουν αντίδραση απο τις κοπέλες είτε δεν με ενδιέφερε σε κάποιες φάσεις της ζωής μου.Το σοβαρός το ανέφερα γιατί άτομα τις ηλικίας μου (23) μερικές φορές <<ρίχνουν>> κοπέλες με ανορθόδοξους τρόπους :P .Εγώ πάντα στο μυαλό μου είχα σαν εικόνα το να πλησιάσω κάποια και να τις εκφράσω πως αισθάνομαι για αυτήν (αλλά πάντα κολλούσα στο πως να το κάνω αυτό και με έπιαναν τα κρύα πόδια και ένας κόμπος στο στομάχι) .Για να μην πολυλογώ όμως με το χαρακτήρα μου θα κλείσω τη μεγάλη παρένθεση λέγοντας οτι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου σοβαρό,ντροπαλό και βαρύ με την έννοια οτι δεν μιλάω πολύ για ανούσια θέματα.Γράφω στο θέμα γιατί ξεκίνησα την πρακτική μου άσκηση σε μια βιομηχανία και στο λεωφορείο που παίρνω (της βιομηχανίας) βρίσκεται μια κοπέλα που μου αρέσει ,βέβαια μιλάω καθαρά για οπτικά ερεθίσματα ,χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει ποτέ μαζί της (ούτε ένα γειά).Το λεωφορείο όπως καταλαβένετε είναι γεμάτο με ανθρώπους μεγάλης ηλικίας πχ ελάχιστο 1 άτομο 30αρης και όλοι οι άλλοι πλην τους πρακτηκάριους (3 είμαστε) απο 45+ οπότε μου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να της μιλήσω και πάντα τη βλέπω στο γυρισμό με το λεωφορείο και ποτέ στον πηγεμό για τη βιομηχανία.Οπότε εαν την πλησιάσω θα είναι οταν γυρνάμε προς την Αθήνα μέσα στο λεωφορείο κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί όπως προανάφερα νιώθω εξαιρετικά άβολα απο το περιβάλλον.Εχω σκεφτεί πως εαν τη δώ να πηγαινοέρχεται την ώρα του φαγητού στο κυλικείο ή έξω να της μιλήσω απο κοντά,όμως το θέμα είναι πως 1 φορά την πέτυχα έτσι και 1 άλλη φορά που την είδα απο μακριά δεν παράτησα το φαί να την πιάσω ο @#@@# αλλά συνέχισα να τρώω.Φοβάμαι όμως μην τυχόν δεν την πετύχω ποτέ στο χώρο της βιομηχανίας (εγώ εργάζομαι σε άλλο τομέα) και τη χάσω τελείως.Θέλω τουλάχιστον να της εκφράσω οτι μου αρέσει ωστε να μου φύγει η απορία.Το λέω γιατί τώρα η βιομηχανία έχει την επόμενη εβδομάδα δουλειά και μετά κλείνει για διακοπές μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου ,όμως εγώ θα κάνω την πρακτική μου μέχρι 2 Δεκεμβρίου.Γιαυτο είπα πως φοβάμαι μη την χάσω.Να σημειώσω πως μία φορά εκατσε απο πίσω μου (στο σχόλασμα της εταιρείας ,στο λεοφωρείο) και πριν κάτσει είπε ένα "Γειά σου" όμως εγώ επειδή πριν κάτσει καθώς ερχόταν κοιτούσα το κινητό (εκεινη την ώρα έβαζα μουσική) δεν είδα που το έλεγε το "γειά σου" .Δεν ξέρω εαν το ελεγε σε εμενα αλλα εκατσε απο πισω μου ,λέω οτι δεν ξερω γιατί οι άλλοι είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας θεωρώ οτι θα έλεγε "γειά σας¨εαν το έλεγε αλλού.Αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος και πάλι καθώς δεν έρω και πόσο χρονών είναι μόνο οτι μικροφέρνει και που λέω δηλαδή οτι κάνει πρακτική είναι πιθανότητα δική μου.Οταν τοτε κατέβαινα την κοίταξα και με κοίταξε αλλα δεν έκανα τιποτα γιατί ήταν μόλις κατεβαίναμε στη στάση.Αυτή συνεχίζει στις επόμενες δεν κατεβαίνει μαζί μου.Απο τότε που έγινε αυτό το συμβάν έχω σχηματίσει στο μυαλό μου ένα σωρό θεωρίες οτι ενδέχεται να με με θεώρησε γαιδούρι γιατί δεν απάντησα,αλλά θέλω να της εξηγήσω πως δεν το έκανα επίτηδες (και εφόσον φυσικά το ελεγε σε εμενα) αλλά και οτι όντως μπορεί να της αρέσω αλλά δεν το ξέρω με σιγουριά.Επίσης μπορεί να έχει και αγόρι.Γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ κοπέλα οπότε θα είναι παρθενικό ταξίδι για εμένα όλη η διαδικασια και γιαυτο ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας.Πως πιστεύετε πως θα ήταν καλύτερο αν την πλησιάσω?Στο λεοφωρείο?Ομως αισθάνομαι τρελή αμηχανία και δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω και να ακούγομαι στους μεγάλους για τόσο προσωπικά θέματα.Σκέφτηκα να γράψω τι αισθάνομαι σε γράμμα και καθώς κατεβαίνω να της το δώσω στο χέρι,λέτε να το θεωρήσει προσβολή?Να της έγραφα πχ οτι μου αρέσεις και αυτό είναι το κινητό μου.Δεν θα το πώ τόσο χύμα αλλά για να καταλάβετε.Εχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ όσο σκέφτομαι οτι το είπε σε εμενα το "γεια σου" και που δεν απάντησα έχω τύψεις εδώ και 9 μέρες.Γιατί είμαι εξαιρετικά φιλότιμος και ευγενικός απλώς με την αυτοπεποίθηση το χάνω αρκετά.Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας και συγγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά αλλά προσπάθησα να τα βγάλω απο τη ψυχή μου και δεν είναι εύκολο μέσω του γραπτού λόγου.


ΥΓ:Δεν πρέπει να κάνει πρακτική γιατί δεν έρχεται απο το πρωί μαζί με όλους τους εργαζομένους(και τους πρακτικάριους) και υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να ανεβαίνει με αυτοκίνητο αλλά δεν δικαιολογεί το γιατί γυρίζει με λεωφορείο.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Η ψυχική ηρεμία είναι αναγκαία αλλά δεν επαρκεί για την επαφή με τον εαυτό μας και τις πραγματικές μας ανάγκες. Τώρα μοναξιά ή όχι μικρή μάλλον σημασία έχει.


Ναι αλλα δεν μου απαντας straightforward !
Μεσα σε μια σχεση, που εκ της φυσεως της, ο χρονος ψυχικης ηρεμιας ειναι
*ζητουμενο* (επαρκης χρονος, καθημερινος) πως θα αφουγκραστει καποιος
τον εαυτο του και τις πραγματικες του αναγκες ?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Σας γράφω γιατί είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και γιατί φυσικά ανήκω (θεωρώ) στη κατηγορία του thread (ντροπαλός-σοβαρός) .Δηλαδή ,ποτέ μου δεν είχα σχέση γιατί είτε φοβόμουν αντίδραση απο τις κοπέλες είτε δεν με ενδιέφερε σε κάποιες φάσεις της ζωής μου.Το σοβαρός το ανέφερα γιατί άτομα τις ηλικίας μου (23) μερικές φορές <<ρίχνουν>> κοπέλες με ανορθόδοξους τρόπους :P .Εγώ πάντα στο μυαλό μου είχα σαν εικόνα το να πλησιάσω κάποια και να τις εκφράσω πως αισθάνομαι για αυτήν (αλλά πάντα κολλούσα στο πως να το κάνω αυτό και με έπιαναν τα κρύα πόδια και ένας κόμπος στο στομάχι) .Για να μην πολυλογώ όμως με το χαρακτήρα μου θα κλείσω τη μεγάλη παρένθεση λέγοντας οτι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου σοβαρό,ντροπαλό και βαρύ με την έννοια οτι δεν μιλάω πολύ για ανούσια θέματα.Γράφω στο θέμα γιατί ξεκίνησα την πρακτική μου άσκηση σε μια βιομηχανία και στο λεωφορείο που παίρνω (της βιομηχανίας) βρίσκεται μια κοπέλα που μου αρέσει ,βέβαια μιλάω καθαρά για οπτικά ερεθίσματα ,χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει ποτέ μαζί της (ούτε ένα γειά).Το λεωφορείο όπως καταλαβένετε είναι γεμάτο με ανθρώπους μεγάλης ηλικίας πχ ελάχιστο 1 άτομο 30αρης και όλοι οι άλλοι πλην τους πρακτηκάριους (3 είμαστε) απο 45+ οπότε μου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να της μιλήσω και πάντα τη βλέπω στο γυρισμό με το λεωφορείο και ποτέ στον πηγεμό για τη βιομηχανία.Οπότε εαν την πλησιάσω θα είναι οταν γυρνάμε προς την Αθήνα μέσα στο λεωφορείο κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί όπως προανάφερα νιώθω εξαιρετικά άβολα απο το περιβάλλον.Εχω σκεφτεί πως εαν τη δώ να πηγαινοέρχεται την ώρα του φαγητού στο κυλικείο ή έξω να της μιλήσω απο κοντά,όμως το θέμα είναι πως 1 φορά την πέτυχα έτσι και 1 άλλη φορά που την είδα απο μακριά δεν παράτησα το φαί να την πιάσω ο @#@@# αλλά συνέχισα να τρώω.Φοβάμαι όμως μην τυχόν δεν την πετύχω ποτέ στο χώρο της βιομηχανίας (εγώ εργάζομαι σε άλλο τομέα) και τη χάσω τελείως.Θέλω τουλάχιστον να της εκφράσω οτι μου αρέσει ωστε να μου φύγει η απορία.Το λέω γιατί τώρα η βιομηχανία έχει την επόμενη εβδομάδα δουλειά και μετά κλείνει για διακοπές μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου ,όμως εγώ θα κάνω την πρακτική μου μέχρι 2 Δεκεμβρίου.Γιαυτο είπα πως φοβάμαι μη την χάσω.Να σημειώσω πως μία φορά εκατσε απο πίσω μου (στο σχόλασμα της εταιρείας ,στο λεοφωρείο) και πριν κάτσει είπε ένα "Γειά σου" όμως εγώ επειδή πριν κάτσει καθώς ερχόταν κοιτούσα το κινητό (εκεινη την ώρα έβαζα μουσική) δεν είδα που το έλεγε το "γειά σου" .Δεν ξέρω εαν το ελεγε σε εμενα αλλα εκατσε απο πισω μου ,λέω οτι δεν ξερω γιατί οι άλλοι είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας θεωρώ οτι θα έλεγε "γειά σας¨εαν το έλεγε αλλού.Αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος και πάλι καθώς δεν έρω και πόσο χρονών είναι μόνο οτι μικροφέρνει και που λέω δηλαδή οτι κάνει πρακτική είναι πιθανότητα δική μου.Οταν τοτε κατέβαινα την κοίταξα και με κοίταξε αλλα δεν έκανα τιποτα γιατί ήταν μόλις κατεβαίναμε στη στάση.Αυτή συνεχίζει στις επόμενες δεν κατεβαίνει μαζί μου.Απο τότε που έγινε αυτό το συμβάν έχω σχηματίσει στο μυαλό μου ένα σωρό θεωρίες οτι ενδέχεται να με με θεώρησε γαιδούρι γιατί δεν απάντησα,αλλά θέλω να της εξηγήσω πως δεν το έκανα επίτηδες (και εφόσον φυσικά το ελεγε σε εμενα) αλλά και οτι όντως μπορεί να της αρέσω αλλά δεν το ξέρω με σιγουριά.Επίσης μπορεί να έχει και αγόρι.Γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ κοπέλα οπότε θα είναι παρθενικό ταξίδι για εμένα όλη η διαδικασια και γιαυτο ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας.Πως πιστεύετε πως θα ήταν καλύτερο αν την πλησιάσω?Στο λεοφωρείο?Ομως αισθάνομαι τρελή αμηχανία και δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω και να ακούγομαι στους μεγάλους για τόσο προσωπικά θέματα.Σκέφτηκα να γράψω τι αισθάνομαι σε γράμμα και καθώς κατεβαίνω να της το δώσω στο χέρι,λέτε να το θεωρήσει προσβολή?Να της έγραφα πχ οτι μου αρέσεις και αυτό είναι το κινητό μου.Δεν θα το πώ τόσο χύμα αλλά για να καταλάβετε.Εχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ όσο σκέφτομαι οτι το είπε σε εμενα το "γεια σου" και που δεν απάντησα έχω τύψεις εδώ και 9 μέρες.Γιατί είμαι εξαιρετικά φιλότιμος και ευγενικός απλώς με την αυτοπεποίθηση το χάνω αρκετά.Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας και συγγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά αλλά προσπάθησα να τα βγάλω απο τη ψυχή μου και δεν είναι εύκολο μέσω του γραπτού λόγου.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ:Δεν πρέπει να κάνει πρακτική γιατί δεν έρχεται απο το πρωί μαζί με όλους τους εργαζομένους(και τους πρακτικάριους) και υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να ανεβαίνει με αυτοκίνητο αλλά δεν δικαιολογεί το γιατί γυρίζει με λεωφορείο.


Δυσκολη φαση !
Απ'οτι καταλαβα, ο χωρος μεσα στο λεωφορειο ειναι εντελως ξεκαβλωτικος.
Ουπς ... αντιερωτικος ηθελα να πω. Το "γεια σου" μπορει να ειναι κατι, αλλα
μπορει να ειναι και τιποτα. Οντως να εχει αγορι αλλα για καποιο λογο να ειναι
φιλικη και εκδηλωτικη. Δυσκολο να ξερεις ποιο απο τα δυο. Ενδεχομενως να
θελει κουβεντουλα μαζι σου (μεσα στο λεωφορειο) αλλα μην το παρεις οτι
αναψε κανα πρασινο φως. Κουβεντουλα .... μονο !

Το να της δωσεις ραβασακι (επειδη το καναμε και εμεις) ειναι εντελως φαουλ.
Θα θεωρησει οτι δεν εχεις την δυναμη να της μιλησεις στα ισια, οτι δεν εισαι
αρκετα θαρραλεος για αυτην. Οποτε θα συνιστουσα να το ξεχασεις ως λυση.

Να πας στα ισια να κατσεις διπλα της ... παλι ειναι .... παρακινδυνευμενο.
Καποιες εδω μεσα ισως σου πουν καντο ... αλλα δεν θα ειναι εκει για να φανε
την ξενερα ΑΝ δεν της αρεσει ως κινηση.

Θα συνιστουσα να κατεβεις στην σταση που κατεβαινει ΚΑΙ αυτη.
Να βρεις, απο πριν, μια δικαιολογια γιατι κατεβηκες εκει (αφου ξερει οτι δεν
ειναι η σταση σου) και να την πλησιασεις. Ρωτα την κατι τυχαιο για την περιοχη
και μετα στο καπακι "συγνωμη που δεν ακουσα εκεινο το γεια που μου ειπες".
Αν θελει .... θα δωσει συνεχεια. Αν δεν θελει (και θα κανει μπαμ απο την βιασυνη της
να ληξει η κουβεντα) δεν εκτεθηκες πολυ. Εσυ θεωρητικα καπου αλλου πηγαινες
εκει στην γειτονια της. Οποτε ψαξε τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο !!!!

----------


## John23

> Δυσκολη φαση !
> Απ'οτι καταλαβα, ο χωρος μεσα στο λεωφορειο ειναι εντελως ξεκαβλωτικος.
> Ουπς ... αντιερωτικος ηθελα να πω. Το "γεια σου" μπορει να ειναι κατι, αλλα
> μπορει να ειναι και τιποτα. Οντως να εχει αγορι αλλα για καποιο λογο να ειναι
> φιλικη και εκδηλωτικη. Δυσκολο να ξερεις ποιο απο τα δυο. Ενδεχομενως να
> θελει κουβεντουλα μαζι σου (μεσα στο λεωφορειο) αλλα μην το παρεις οτι
> αναψε κανα πρασινο φως. Κουβεντουλα .... μονο !
> 
> Το να της δωσεις ραβασακι (επειδη το καναμε και εμεις) ειναι εντελως φαουλ.
> ...




Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε "Εξουθενωμένε" γιατί όπως κατάλαβες δεν έχω εμπειρία και προσπαθώ να μάθω.Να κάτσω δίπλα της όντως πολύ παρακινδυνευμένο για πολλούς λόγους γιατί όπως κατάλαβες ο χώρος όχι μονο αυτό που είπες είναι αλλά και τελείως αποτρεπτικός απο το οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με κάποια κίνηση ή ομιλία.Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί πχ μερικοί ροχαλίζουν άλλοι κοιμούντε κλπ και όσοι δεν κοιμούντε θα μας ακούνε σαν ραντάρ.Είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να κατέβω μαζί της αλλά το άφηνα σαν τελευταία λύση καθώς εγώ κατοικώ βόρεια προάστια (δεν λέω συγκεκριμένη περιοχή για ευνόητους λόγους ) και εκεινη απότι έχω καταλάβει πρέπει να μένει πιο πολύ στο κέντρο καθώς το λεωφορείο πάει απο εκεί που με αφήνει ,κατευθείαν για Αθήνα.Οπότε θα κάνω το ταξίδι μου αλλά χαλάλι γιατί μου έχει κάτσει εδώ και 9 μέρες ένας κόμπος σαν μπουνιά στο στομάχι χωρίς λόγο.Πολύ περίεργο συναίσθημα.Αρκετά δύσκολο και για έναν σαν και εμένα που ούτοσιάλως δυσκολεύεται το κάνει να φαίνεται άθλος.Θα προσπαθήσω να κατέβω μαζί της και θα βρώ καμιά προτροπή να της μιλήσω.Πιστεύεις καλύτερα είναι να ξεκινήσω με μια απλή ερώτηση για την περιοχή της και μετά να της πω πχ "Σε βλέπω συχνά στο λεωφορείο" ,"πως σε λένε","σε πιο τμήμα είσαι" ? Η θα φανώ πως την κυνηγάω? Ουσιαστικά αυτό κάνω αλλά να μην φανώ και περίεργος.Εαν φάω πίτα δεν με ενοχλεί ίσα ίσα θα φύγει ο κόμπος στο στομάχι.Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω παλι που ειμαι και κοπελα εχω πλησιάσει αντρα (μια φορα στη ζωή μου) ο οποίος μάλιστα συνόδευε Και 3 κοπελες.. Με τον οποίο εκοψα επαφές τωρα που μπήκα σε σχέση... Δεκα χρόνια γνωριμίας

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε "Εξουθενωμένε" γιατί όπως κατάλαβες δεν έχω εμπειρία και προσπαθώ να μάθω.Να κάτσω δίπλα της όντως πολύ παρακινδυνευμένο για πολλούς λόγους γιατί όπως κατάλαβες ο χώρος όχι μονο αυτό που είπες είναι αλλά και τελείως αποτρεπτικός απο το οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με κάποια κίνηση ή ομιλία.Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί πχ μερικοί ροχαλίζουν άλλοι κοιμούντε κλπ και όσοι δεν κοιμούντε θα μας ακούνε σαν ραντάρ.Είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να κατέβω μαζί της αλλά το άφηνα σαν τελευταία λύση καθώς εγώ κατοικώ βόρεια προάστια (δεν λέω συγκεκριμένη περιοχή για ευνόητους λόγους ) και εκεινη απότι έχω καταλάβει πρέπει να μένει πιο πολύ στο κέντρο καθώς το λεωφορείο πάει απο εκεί που με αφήνει ,κατευθείαν για Αθήνα.Οπότε θα κάνω το ταξίδι μου αλλά χαλάλι γιατί μου έχει κάτσει εδώ και 9 μέρες ένας κόμπος σαν μπουνιά στο στομάχι χωρίς λόγο.Πολύ περίεργο συναίσθημα.Αρκετά δύσκολο και για έναν σαν και εμένα που ούτοσιάλως δυσκολεύεται το κάνει να φαίνεται άθλος.Θα προσπαθήσω να κατέβω μαζί της και θα βρώ καμιά προτροπή να της μιλήσω.Πιστεύεις καλύτερα είναι να ξεκινήσω με μια απλή ερώτηση για την περιοχή της και μετά να της πω πχ "Σε βλέπω συχνά στο λεωφορείο" ,"πως σε λένε","σε πιο τμήμα είσαι" ? Η θα φανώ πως την κυνηγάω? Ουσιαστικά αυτό κάνω αλλά να μην φανώ και περίεργος.Εαν φάω πίτα δεν με ενοχλεί ίσα ίσα θα φύγει ο κόμπος στο στομάχι.Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.


Οπως σου γραψα ...
θα βρεις καποιον "λογο" να κατεβεις εκει που κατεβαινει και αυτη. ΨΑΞΕ.
Πρεπει να ειναι κατι πειστικο. Οχι επιστημονικα πειστικο. Αλλα οχι και κατι γελοιο.
Μην πλασεις ολοκληρη ιστορια, θα αποτυχει. ΨΑΞΕ ... τι υπαρχει στην γειτονια της
που ενδεχεται να σε ενδιαφερει (η, εστω, να σε φερει απο κει κοντα !)

Αφου λοιπον την ρωτησεις την μπλοφα-ερωτηση (και σου απαντησει) τοτε θα της πεις
"συγνωμη που δεν ακουσα εκεινο το γεια που μου ειπες". ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ, τιποτε αλλο.
Αστην να αποφασισει αν της αρεσε που το θυμηθηκες. Αστης ... ΧΡΟΝΟ. Οχι τεραστιο.
Κανα δυο δευτερολεπτα. Αν χαμογελασει με ενα ορθανοιχτο χαμογελο απο δω μεχρι
το Παρισι .... μαλλον κολακευτηκε. Μαλλον. Εαν νιωσεις αβολα, και της πεις "ωρα να
φευγω" ... το γαμισες και ψοφησε. Πρεπει να μεινεις εκει ως στηλη αλατος ακομα και
αν δεν εχεις τιποτα να πεις, μην το κουνησεις !

Εαν προσπερασει την υποτιθεμενη συγνωμη σου (και κανει ενα νευμα απλης συγκαταβασης)
σηκω φυγε. Η τυπισα ειτε δεν γουσταρει, ειτε εχει αλλον στο μυαλο της, ειτε δεν ειναι ετοιμη
ακομα (ουτε για σενα ουτε για αλλον). Την αλλη μερα στην δουλεια, θα συμπεριφερεσαι
λες και δεν μιλησατε !!!! Δεν θα την κανεις βουκινο στα κοιταγματα. Γιατι ... τοτε ....
το γαμισες και ψοφησε ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΦΟΡΑ. Που και που θα τυχει να πεσει το βλεμμα σου
πανω στο δικο της. Αραια, πολυ αραια .... σαν να κοιτας σκυλο που περναει διαβαση.

Κατανοητα μεχρι εδω ?

----------


## John23

> Εγω παλι που ειμαι και κοπελα εχω πλησιάσει αντρα (μια φορα στη ζωή μου) ο οποίος μάλιστα συνόδευε Και 3 κοπελες.. Με τον οποίο εκοψα επαφές τωρα που μπήκα σε σχέση... Δεκα χρόνια γνωριμίας



Σε παραδέχομαι φίλη,γιατί έχεις κότσια που ούτε άντρας δεν θα το έκανε αυτό :)

----------


## John23

> Οπως σου γραψα ...
> θα βρεις καποιον "λογο" να κατεβεις εκει που κατεβαινει και αυτη. ΨΑΞΕ.
> Πρεπει να ειναι κατι πειστικο. Οχι επιστημονικα πειστικο. Αλλα οχι και κατι γελοιο.
> Μην πλασεις ολοκληρη ιστορια, θα αποτυχει. ΨΑΞΕ ... τι υπαρχει στην γειτονια της
> που ενδεχεται να σε ενδιαφερει (η, εστω, να σε φερει απο κει κοντα !)
> 
> Αφου λοιπον την ρωτησεις την μπλοφα-ερωτηση (και σου απαντησει) τοτε θα της πεις
> "συγνωμη που δεν ακουσα εκεινο το γεια που μου ειπες". ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ, τιποτε αλλο.
> Αστην να αποφασισει αν της αρεσε που το θυμηθηκες. Αστης ... ΧΡΟΝΟ. Οχι τεραστιο.
> ...



Κατανοητά φίλος .

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> μετα απο 30 χρονων δεν θα εχω τις ιδιες ορμες?
> η ψυχη πως θα πορωθει με μυσογυνησμους,και πουριτανισμους?


Εισαι εξουθενωτικος !
Δεν τελειωνουν οι ερωταπαντησεις με σενα.
Καθε απαντηση φερνει καινουργια ερωτηση.

Sorry, δεν μπορω ... ας απαντησει και κανεις αλλος.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε παραδέχομαι φίλη,γιατί έχεις κότσια που ούτε άντρας δεν θα το έκανε αυτό :)


Ναι η αλήθεια ειναι οτι και ο ίδιος απο αυτο εντυπωσιαστηκε και φαντάσου ήμουν και μικρή θα μουν και 19 τοτε; 18;εκει καπου

----------


## John23

> Ναι η αλήθεια ειναι οτι και ο ίδιος απο αυτο εντυπωσιαστηκε και φαντάσου ήμουν και μικρή θα μουν και 19 τοτε; 18;εκει καπου




Ωραία ,το θάρρος έπιασε τόπο.Εάν επιτρέπεται και θές μπορείς να μου πείς τι του είπες?

----------


## panos19

> Εισαι εξουθενωτικος !
> Δεν τελειωνουν οι ερωταπαντησεις με σενα.
> Καθε απαντηση φερνει καινουργια ερωτηση.
> 
> Sorry, δεν μπορω ... ας απαντησει και κανεις αλλος.


και τι νομιζεις το κανω επιτηδες?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> και τι νομιζεις το κανω επιτηδες?


Οχι ... απλα εισαι εξουθενωτικος !

----------


## panos19

> Οχι ... απλα εισαι εξουθενωτικος !


εχω πολλες αποριες

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι αλλα δεν μου απαντας straightforward !
> Μεσα σε μια σχεση, που εκ της φυσεως της, ο χρονος ψυχικης ηρεμιας ειναι
> *ζητουμενο* (επαρκης χρονος, καθημερινος) πως θα αφουγκραστει καποιος
> τον εαυτο του και τις πραγματικες του αναγκες ?


πρωτα απ ολα, αν δεν εχεις ψυχικη ηρεμια ΜΕΣΑ στην σχεση, ειναι η ΛΑΘΟΣ σχεση και πρεπει να φυγεις...
κι επειτα, υπαρχουν πλευρες του εαυτου (πολλες) που τις αφουγκραζεσαι μονο απο την διαδραση με αλλους ανθρωπους και τις εμπειριες. γι αυτες τις πλευρες, οταν εισαι απομονωμενος, απλα μυρηκαζεις και δεν εχεις ιδεα για την πραγματικοτητα σου...

----------


## Remedy

@john23
καλημερα.
θα σου προτεινα να μην νοιωθεις μεσα σου τετοιο βαρος για οτι ξεστομιστει ειτε απο εκεινη ειτε απο εσενα μεσα στο λεωφορειο. να εχεις πιο αναλαφρη διαθεση.
μπαινοντας οταν την δεις, αν εχει ελευθερη θεση διπλα της, κατσε διπλα της και χαιρετησε την. αν ειναι προσχαρη και απαντησει χαρουμενα στον χαιρετισμο, πιασε την κουβεντα "τι κανεις; κι εσυ πρακτικαρια; που δουλευεις, κλπ" αν ειναι βαρια και σου πει με ξυνιλα το "γεια", απλα δεν το συνεχιζεις και το επαναλαμβανεις μεχρι να την βρεις καλοδιαθετη. αν δεν την βρεις ποτε καλοδιαθετη, μην κανεις τπτ. αστο για μετα τις διακοπες. αν ομως ειναι προσχαρη και συνεχιστει η κουβεντα σας, να καθεσαι μαζι της να μιλατε 1-2 μερες και την τριτη μπορεις να της πεις" ωραια τα λεμε εδω, δεν παμε και για κανεναν καφε να κανουμε και βολτα;" κατι τετοιο αναλαφρο και αναλογα συνεχιζεις.

ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ στην φαση της προσεγγισης το "γεια" που ειπε και οπωσδηποτε μην το αναφερεις για να πιασεις κουβεντα. η κοπελα μπορει να μην το ειπε σε σενα η να το ειπε γενικα σε ολους σας η να μην το θυμαται καν!! θα πεσει τοτε στο κενο η συζητηση και δεν θα υπαρχει συνεχεια. επισης, αν εκεινη το ειπε αναλαφρα αυτο το γεια, θα σκεφτει οτι εσυ πιαστηκες απο αυτο και τοσο καιρο μετα, ακομα αυτο το "γεια" εχεις στο μυαλο σου. ΜΗΝ το κανεις. βρες αλλες αφορμες. αν γνωριστειτε και τα λετε ωραια, μπορεις να της το πεις σαν παραλειπομενο της γνωριμιας σας. ΜΗΝ το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν αφορμη ομως. ειναι λαθος. θα σε θεωρησει κολλημενο.

υ.γ.
το οτι ισως πηγαινει με ι.χ. αλλα δεν καταλαβαινεις γιατι δεν επιστρεφει κιολας, εξηγειται μια χαρα αν καποιος πατερας η συντροφος την πηγαινει το πρωι, αλλα δεν τον βολευει να την επιστρεφει κιολας γιατι εχει αλλο ωραριο η δουλεια του.

----------


## John23

> @john23
> καλημερα.
> θα σου προτεινα να μην νοιωθεις μεσα σου τετοιο βαρος για οτι ξεστομιστει ειτε απο εκεινη ειτε απο εσενα μεσα στο λεωφορειο. να εχεις πιο αναλαφρη διαθεση.
> μπαινοντας οταν την δεις, αν εχει ελευθερη θεση διπλα της, κατσε διπλα της και χαιρετησε την. αν ειναι προσχαρη και απαντησει χαρουμενα στον χαιρετισμο, πιασε την κουβεντα "τι κανεις; κι εσυ πρακτικαρια; που δουλευεις, κλπ" αν ειναι βαρια και σου πει με ξυνιλα το "γεια", απλα δεν το συνεχιζεις και το επαναλαμβανεις μεχρι να την βρεις καλοδιαθετη. αν δεν την βρεις ποτε καλοδιαθετη, μην κανεις τπτ. αστο για μετα τις διακοπες. αν ομως ειναι προσχαρη και συνεχιστει η κουβεντα σας, να καθεσαι μαζι της να μιλατε 1-2 μερες και την τριτη μπορεις να της πεις" ωραια τα λεμε εδω, δεν παμε και για κανεναν καφε να κανουμε και βολτα;" κατι τετοιο αναλαφρο και αναλογα συνεχιζεις.
> 
> ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ στην φαση της προσεγγισης το "γεια" που ειπε και οπωσδηποτε μην το αναφερεις για να πιασεις κουβεντα. η κοπελα μπορει να μην το ειπε σε σενα η να το ειπε γενικα σε ολους σας η να μην το θυμαται καν!! θα πεσει τοτε στο κενο η συζητηση και δεν θα υπαρχει συνεχεια. επισης, αν εκεινη το ειπε αναλαφρα αυτο το γεια, θα σκεφτει οτι εσυ πιαστηκες απο αυτο και τοσο καιρο μετα, ακομα αυτο το "γεια" εχεις στο μυαλο σου. ΜΗΝ το κανεις. βρες αλλες αφορμες. αν γνωριστειτε και τα λετε ωραια, μπορεις να της το πεις σαν παραλειπομενο της γνωριμιας σας. ΜΗΝ το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν αφορμη ομως. ειναι λαθος. θα σε θεωρησει κολλημενο.
> 
> υ.γ.
> το οτι ισως πηγαινει με ι.χ. αλλα δεν καταλαβαινεις γιατι δεν επιστρεφει κιολας, εξηγειται μια χαρα αν καποιος πατερας η συντροφος την πηγαινει το πρωι, αλλα δεν τον βολευει να την επιστρεφει κιολας γιατι εχει αλλο ωραριο η δουλεια του.





Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Remedy για τις συμβουλές σου. Θα προσπαθήσω να κάτσω δίπλα της αν και είναι εξαιρετικά άβολο για το χαρακτήρα μου και για το περιβάλλοντα χώρο. Εάν δεν τη δω να έχει διάθεση δεν θα το τραβήξω το θέμα και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω άλλη φορά. Τώρα που το είπες όντως ενδέχεται να την πηγαίνει κάποιος ποτέ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Είναι κάποιες στιγμές που ο εγκέφαλος κολλάει. Αν είναι πατέρας καλά θα είναι σύντροφος να μην είναι :P.


ΥΓ:Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

> πρωτα απ ολα, αν δεν εχεις ψυχικη ηρεμια ΜΕΣΑ στην σχεση, ειναι η ΛΑΘΟΣ σχεση και πρεπει να φυγεις...


+10000000000000
Ομως το χεις σε κακο να συμφωνουμε ... ελα ... παραδεξου το.
Γιαυτο το χαλας ... μετα !

----------


## Jason IV

@panos19 οι Κύπριοι πάνε πρώτα στρατό 2 χρόνια και μετά έρχονται (όσοι έρχονται) στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια για να σπουδάσουν. Δηλαδή, γύρω στα 20. Εσύ είσαι 21-22. Δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια, σε μια χαρά ηλικία είσαι για να σπουδάσεις. Όπως λέει και ένα από τα πολλά ρητά που κυκλοφορούν από τοίχο σε τοίχο στα διάφορα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, "Η καλύτερη στιγμή για να ξεκινήσεις κάτι ήταν πριν από 20 χρόνια. Η δεύτερη καλύτερη στιγμή για να το ξεκινήσεις είναι τώρα".

Άλλωστε, ποια εναλλακτική έχεις; Αν δεν σπουδάσεις ή δεν βρεις κάποια δουλειά, αυτομάτως καταδικάζεις τον εαυτό σου να μην βρεις ποτέ ταίρι. Και αυτό είναι το λιγότερο από τα κακά που κινδυνεύεις να σε βρούνε.

Σου προτείνω τρία πράγματα. 

Πρώτον, πες στους γονείς σου να καλύψουν τα οικονομικά έξοδα για ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο, ψυχοθεραπευτή whatever και πήγαινε σε αυτόν/ή. Μην ρωτάς εμάς τι θα σου πει ή τι θα σου κάνει, είναι σαν να χρειάζεσαι εγχείριση ανοιχτής καρδιάς και να ρωτάς εδώ "Τι θα μου κάνει ο χειρουργός ακριβώς, ποιες αρτηρίες θα πρέπει να αποφύγει και πόσο θα κρατήσει η εγχείριση;". Δεν ξέρουμε, δεν είμαστε γιατροί.
Και μη φοβάσαι τα χάπια, αν κρίνει ο ειδικός ότι μπορεί να χρειαστείς μερικά. Δεν είναι ο διάβολος μεταμφιεσμένος σε διαλυτή σκόνη, ούτε σε κάνουν να ξεχνάς το όνομά σου ή να βγάζεις αφρούς. Ο διαβητικός που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να λαμβάνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αλλιώς θα πεθάνει, στο πηγάδι κατούρησε δηλαδή;

Δεύτερον, ξεκίνα τη γυμναστική. Ψάξε τις αλλαγές που χρειάζεσαι στη διατροφή σου, ρώτησε κάποιον γνωστό σου που ασχολείται και ξεκινά να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε για τη σωματική σου βελτίωση. Θα σε βοηθήσει να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση και κάποιον στόχο.

Τρίτον και σημαντικότερο: ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις για να δώσεις Πανελλήνιες του χρόνου. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το τι να σπουδάσεις, στόχευσε Πληροφορική και ό,τι κοντινότερο σε αυτή, έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση και όλο και κάτι θα βρεις να κάνεις επαγγελματικά μέσω αυτής που να σε ενδιαφέρει.

Πολλοί από εμάς ευχόμαστε να γινόμασταν δέκα χρόνια νεότεροι για να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη που ακόμα μας κυνηγάνε. Σου μιλάω σαν να είμαι ο panos19 από το μέλλον, ο 8-9 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος εαυτός σου. Μην κάθεσαι να υπεραναλύεις αυτά που σου έγραψα, απλώς κάνε τα. *Δράσε*.

Ο επόμενος Ιούλιος θα σε βρει:
1. Χωρίς τη ψυχαναγκαστική μανία να κάνεις πολλές ερωτήσεις εκ του ασφαλούς για να κρύψεις τις ανασφάλειες και τους φόβους σου.
2. Με πολλά από τα ψυχολογικά σου προβλήματα λυμένα ή διαχειρίσιμα, μέσω της θεραπείας που θα ακολουθήσεις σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτή whatever.
3. Με καλοφτιαγμένο σώμα, το οποίο θα σου ανεβάζει την αυτοπεποίθηση και τη διάθεση.
4. Φοιτητή μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον γεμάτο αγόρια και κορίτσια, έτοιμα για συναναστροφή, παρέα, ξενύχτια και αχαλίνωτο σεξ!

Στα 25-26 σου, ειδικά αν έχεις περάσει σε μια καλή σχολή, δεν θα αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου. Θα είσαι άλλος άνθρωπος, με δεξιότητες, γκόμενα και πολλούς φίλους, ίσως και εργασιακή εμπειρία αν δούλευες κάποια στιγμή part time ενώ σπούδαζες, ή συμμετείχες σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα τύπου Erasmus Πρακτική. Ειλικρινά, δεν θα αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου!

Πάλεψε τώρα διότι όσο μεγαλώνεις τόσο αυξάνουν οι πιθανότητες να γίνεις και εσύ ένας Jason IV, τον οποίο ακόμα κυνηγούν τα χαμένα χρόνια και οι ζωές των "άλλων" που ποτέ δεν έζησε.

Αντί επιλόγου, κάνε κλικ εδώ -> Asking Janice

Καλή νέα αρχή!

----------


## Eagle guy

Jason πολύ ωραία τα λες, αλλά γιατί θεωρείς ότι η δική σου ζωή είναι τελειωμένη? Είσαι 30 ακόμα, σπουδαγμένος, έχεις μπόλικο χρόνο να σπουδάσεις κι άλλο, μπορείς να εστιάσεις και σε κοπέλες 30-40 που λογικά δε θα είναι πολύ επιλεκτικές γιατί θα φοβούνται τη μοναξιά στις επόμενες δεκαετίες της ζωής τους, και, το κυριότερο, είσαι ψαγμένος τύπος (φαίνεται από αυτά που γραφεις) και αντέχεις τη μοναξιά, άρα δεν έχεις ανάγκη κανένα! Μπορείς να βρεις χόμπι, να γνωρίσεις άλλους κλειστούς (και κλειστές) ανθρώπους μέσω ίντερνετ, να διαβάσεις βιβλία, να αράζεις σε παραλίες, δεν είσαι ανάπηρος. Γιατί συγκρίνεσαι με τους άλλους και λες ότι είσαι χειρότερος? Νομίζεις ότι μια ζωή μέσα σε κλαμπ, πάρτι, γκόμενες κλπ έχει το παραμικρό νόημα? Και αν έχει για άλλους, δεν έχει για άτομα σαν εσένα. Εγώ ας πούμε το μόνο που θέλω πλέον είναι να βελτιωθούν τα ψυχολογικά μου για να συνεχίσω τις σπουδές και την έρευνα, δε με νοιάζει ούτε να βγαίνω στα μπαρ και να κάνω πεσίματα, ούτε να τα πίνω. Εντάξει, βολτούλες με παρέα και μια μπύρα θέλω να κάνω, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## panos19

@jason iv τωρα που μου ειπες για να χαπια με εκανες να εχω αμφιβολιες
ειδη κανω γυμναστικη οχι σε γυμναστηριο
ολοι η ελλαδα πληροφορικη και οικονομικα σπουδαζει ασε που δε ψηνομαι

----------


## Jason IV

@panos19 Θα σου το πω χύμα μπας και το καταλάβεις. Είσαι ένα ρεμάλι. Και καμιά γυναίκα δεν θα αγαπήσει ένα ρεμάλι.

Καλό το ότι ήδη κάνεις γυμναστική. Σου μένουν τα άλλα δύο που προανέφερα: Ψυχολόγος και διάβασμα για Πανελλήνιες. Δεν θες Πανελλήνιες; Κάποιο ΙΕΚ, μια ιδιωτική σχολή (πχ μαγειρικής), κάτι. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα Πανελλήνιες πάντως και κάτι που έχει να κάνει με τεχνολογικά επαγγέλματα. Ο ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σε παραπέμψει και σε κάποιο καλό σύμβουλο επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού, ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις εκείνη την επιλογή που σου ταιριάζει.

Αν δεν ψήνεσαι να κάνεις τίποτα τότε είσαι καταδικασμένος να μείνεις μόνος σου. Όπως σου είχε πει και ο Εξουθενωμένος, είναι απωθητικό για μια γυναίκα να μάθει ότι ΚΑΙ μένεις με τους γονείς σου ΚΑΙ δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτα ΚΑΙ δεν έχεις δουλειά. Το να σπουδάζεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να δουλεύεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να μένεις με τους γονείς και να μην δείχνεις ότι έχεις κάποιο μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου (μέσω σπουδών, δουλειάς κλπ) δεν συγχωρείται από καμιά γυναίκα.

Να στο επαναλάβω; Είσαι ένα ρεμάλι. Και καμιά γυναίκα δεν θα αγαπήσει ένα ρεμάλι.

(_Ρεμάλι_: άνθρωπος που κατ'επιλογή του δεν έχει δουλειά. Ο τεμπέλης. Εκείνος που τρέφεται από τους γονείς χωρίς το παραμικρό ενδιαφέρον να σταθεί στα πόδια του).

Πιάσου τώρα από τις λέξεις ή από μια φράση μου για να κάνεις πάλι κάποιο ηλίθιο σχόλιο, όπως πιάστηκες από την Πληροφορική που ανέφερα και αγνόησες το νόημα του μηνύματός μου.


@Eagle guy: Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι με αυτά που γράφω για τον εαυτό μου μπορεί να δίνω μια εικόνα του τύπου "ουδεμία ελπίς υπάρχει". Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν θεωρώ ότι η ζωή μου είναι τελειωμένη, αντιθέτως ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πετύχω τους στόχους που έχω θέσει. Το ότι μεμψιμοιρώ για τον εαυτό μου οφείλεται σε μια ανάγκη να επισημάνω ότι έχω επίγνωση και της δικής μου κατάστασης, καθώς αν πχ ο Πάνος διαβάσει τα αρχικά μου μηνύματα θα διαπιστώσει ότι αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοια προβλήματα. Κατά συνέπεια, είναι λογικό να σκεφτεί "Καλά αυτός δίνει συμβουλές σε εμένα και δεν έχει λύσει ακόμα τα δικά του προσωπικά"!

----------


## panos19

ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειμαι ρεμαλι?εχουμε παραγνωριστει μου φαινεται
στο ξαναλεω δεν θελω να σπουδασω ουτε και ιεκ

----------


## Jason IV

Λυπάμαι που σε σοκάρω αλλά αυτή τη γνώμη θα σχηματίσει οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα σε γνωρίσει. Αν δεν θέλεις να το δεχτείς και να το αλλάξεις είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα, αλλά μην τα βάζεις μαζί μου. Με τον εαυτό σου βάλε τα.



> Όπως σου είχε πει και ο Εξουθενωμένος, είναι απωθητικό για μια γυναίκα να μάθει ότι ΚΑΙ μένεις με τους γονείς σου ΚΑΙ δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτα ΚΑΙ δεν έχεις δουλειά. Το να σπουδάζεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να δουλεύεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να μένεις με τους γονείς και να μην δείχνεις ότι έχεις κάποιο μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου (μέσω σπουδών, δουλειάς κλπ) δεν συγχωρείται από καμιά γυναίκα.

----------


## Eagle guy

> ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειμαι ρεμαλι?εχουμε παραγνωριστει μου φαινεται
> στο ξαναλεω δεν θελω να σπουδασω ουτε και ιεκ


Ωραία, δε θες να σπουδάσεις. Να δουλέψεις θέλεις, έστω ως απόφοιτος λυκείου, έστω σε παρτ-τάιμ δουλειά, οτιδήποτε? Γιατί αν δε θες ούτε να δουλέψεις και δεν είσαι ο Μπραντ Πιτ δε θα βρεις ποτέ γυναίκα. Για να μην πάω το θέμα σε εξελικτική βιολογία, το αρσενικό που είναι κουβαλητής και φέρνει φαι στο θηλυκό που είναι έγκυος ή βυζαίνει τα μικρά κλπ

----------


## panos19

θέλω να δουλέψω
μπορεί μια γυναίκα νατ νιώσει αισθήματα να ερωτευτεί ναυ ακούσει καψουροτραγουδα και να ποιοι για εναν άντρα?

----------


## Constantly curious

Εννοείς να σε ερωτευτεί;;; να ακούει καψούρα εφ έμ και να τα πίνει για πάρτη σου; Ε αν σε ερωτευτεί ίσως. Οι ηλικίες που σε ενδιαφέρουν συχνάζουν στην εκκλησία. Μπορεί να βρεις κάποια που δεν παντρεύτηκε ποτέ και να σε ερωτευτεί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Συμφωνώ με όσα σου έγραψε ο Jason. Σε τι ακριβώς;; ότι δείχνεις πλήρη απάθεια και μη επίγνωση του ποιος θες να είσαι στη ζωή. Μπορείς να πεις πως ακόμα δεν ξέρεις τι θες. Το να πεις όμως πως θέλω να με πληρώνουν οι γονείς μου μέχρι να φύγω από τη ζωή δεν εμπνέει ασφάλεια σε μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει παρτ τάιμ έχει αναλάβει ευθύνες και θέλει σταθερότητα. Είναι ξένοι κόσμοι.

----------


## panos19

για ολες τις ηλικιες αναφέρομαι
να με ερωτευτεί, γιατί που είναι το κακο?

----------


## Constantly curious

Επειδή αλλού έγραφες πως σε ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η ηλικία ανω των 50 60. Ο έρωτας δεν κάνει διακρίσεις. Αν είσαι μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι όμως δεν θα σε βρει λογικά.

----------


## panos19

εκεί κόλλησες και εσύ, μπορεί να νιώσει αισθήματα και να φλερτάρει κάποιον άντρα αν τις αρέσει?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ποια βρε Πανο; οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα στον πλανήτη Γη αν δεν είναι πληγωμένη και είναι ελεύθερη ναι μπορεί να ερωτευτεί. Τόσο παραλογο σου φαίνεται; Έχεις πει ότι δεν βγαίνεις δεν κάνεις παρέα με συνομιληκους αλλά δες έστω καμιά ταινία εφηβική με έρωτες αγάπες λουλούδια. Ειναι και αυτό μια οπτική. Αλλά που έχεις κολλήσει εσύ και την θες να ακούει καψούροτραγουδα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μήπως έχεις κολλήσει με καμιά από το σχολείο και θέλεις να την προσεγγίσεις;;;

----------


## panos19

> Ποια βρε Πανο; οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα στον πλανήτη Γη αν δεν είναι πληγωμένη και είναι ελεύθερη ναι μπορεί να ερωτευτεί. Τόσο παραλογο σου φαίνεται; Έχεις πει ότι δεν βγαίνεις δεν κάνεις παρέα με συνομιληκους αλλά δες έστω καμιά ταινία εφηβική με έρωτες αγάπες λουλούδια. Ειναι και αυτό μια οπτική. Αλλά που έχεις κολλήσει εσύ και την θες να ακούει καψούροτραγουδα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μήπως έχεις κολλήσει με καμιά από το σχολείο και θέλεις να την προσεγγίσεις;;;


γενικα γυναικες/κοπελες ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας
ειχα κολλησει με μια παλια απο το σχολειο αλλα την ξεπερασα

----------


## Jason IV

Τελευταία φορά που σου γράφω, και ο μόνος λόγος που ασχολούμαι είναι ότι είσαι 21 χρονών και έχεις το χρονικό περιθώριο να σωθείς, αν από σήμερα κιόλας απαιτήσεις από τους γονείς σου τη βοήθεια ειδικού. Μπορεί να θυμώσεις και να με βρίσεις, αλλά πίστεψέ με όταν σου λέω πως απλώς εκφράζω φωναχτά αυτά που σκέφτονται όλοι όσοι έχουν συνδιαλλαχθεί μαζί σου.

Από τη στιγμή που *και* δεν δουλεύεις *και* δεν σπουδάζεις *και* δεν έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο που θα σε βοηθήσει να (ξε)φύγεις από τους γονείς σου, τότε _για τις γυναίκες_ θα *είσαι* ένα ρεμάλι. Μπορούμε να σου χαϊδέψουμε τα αυτιά όσο θέλεις, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτή. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι φταις εσύ για αυτό. Όπως δεν φταίει ένας διαβητικός που είναι άρρωστος, ούτε εσύ φταις για τη δική σου αρρώστεια. Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο διαβητικός δεν προσπαθεί να κρύψει το πρόβλημα κάτω από το χαλί, ούτε νευρίασε όταν κάποιος του υπέδειξε ότι είναι διαβητικός. Αντιθέτως, αναζήτησε και έλαβε ιατρική βοήθεια. Εσύ αντί να αναζητήσεις ιατρική βοήθεια, νευριάζεις που σου λέω την αλήθεια. Σύνελθε.

Εκτός από αυτό, έχεις *σοβαρά* ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Απόδειξη; Μετά από 18 σελίδες και άλλες τόσες σε άλλα θέματα, καταλήγεις να κάνεις ερωτήσεις επιπέδου νηπιαγωγείου, όπως αν μπορεί μια γυναίκα να νιώσει αισθήματα και να φλερτάρει. Το μόνο που ξέρεις να κάνεις είναι να απαντάς με δυο τρεις σύντομες γραμμές που δείχνουν ότι η σκέψη σου είναι εντελώς μπλοκαρισμένη και μόνο ένας ειδικός πλέον μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Δεν έχεις να κερδίσεις *τίποτα* από τις απανωτές σου ερωτήσεις εδώ. Ό,τι και να σου πούμε, πολύ απλά σε αυτή τη φάση που βρίσκεσαι δεν έχεις την κριτική και αναλυτική ικανότητα να το καταλάβεις. Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν το λέω για να σε κατηγορήσω, διότι *δεν* φταις για τα προβλήματα που έχεις.

Επιμένεις να αγνοείς ότι χρειάζεσαι ιατρική υποστήριξη. *Σταμάτα* να το αποφεύγεις. _Αποδέξου_ το και *ζήτα βοήθεια από ειδικό.*




> Όπως σου είχε πει και ο Εξουθενωμένος, είναι απωθητικό για μια γυναίκα να μάθει ότι ΚΑΙ μένεις με τους γονείς σου ΚΑΙ δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτα ΚΑΙ δεν έχεις δουλειά. Το να σπουδάζεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να δουλεύεις και να μένεις με τους γονείς σου συγχωρείται, το να μένεις με τους γονείς και να μην δείχνεις ότι έχεις κάποιο μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου (μέσω σπουδών, δουλειάς κλπ) δεν συγχωρείται από καμιά γυναίκα.


Εύχομαι να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις.

----------


## panos19

και ποιος νομιζεις οτι φταιει για τα προβληματα που εχω και γιατ?
κακο ειπα οτι μια γυναικα αν εχει αισθηματακ και οτι πρεπει να φλερταρει καποιον που τις αρεσει?

----------


## elisabet

> και ποιος νομιζεις οτι φταιει για τα προβληματα που εχω και γιατ?
> κακο ειπα οτι μια γυναικα αν εχει αισθηματακ και οτι πρεπει να φλερταρει καποιον που τις αρεσει?


Πάνο έλεος!!
Κάθησε ο άλλος σου έγραψε ένα κατεβατό για να σε βοηθήσει και συ είσαι πέρα βρέχει.

Από όλα όσα σου είπε, αυτό είχες να σχολιάσεις;;;

Δύο ενδεχόμενα υπάρχουν με σένα. Ή μας τρολλάρεις αγρίως και μπράβο σου γιατί την πατήσαμε πολλοί που κάτσαμε και σου απαντήσαμε ή χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως βοήθεια και το φόρουμ σου κάνει κακό!

Προσωπικά, έστω και μια περίπτωση να υπάρχει να μην τρολάρεις, θεωρώ ότι όσοι σου απαντάμε σου κάνουμε κακό πια. Βολεύεσαι να κάνεις ερωτήσεις εδώ μέσα και να χαζολογάς ενώ η βοήθεια που θες είναι άλλη.

----------


## V for vendetta

Τι κάνει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμιδια;

----------


## Delmember031219

> και ποιος νομιζεις οτι φταιει για τα προβληματα που εχω και γιατ?
> κακο ειπα οτι μια γυναικα αν εχει αισθηματακ και οτι πρεπει να φλερταρει καποιον που τις αρεσει?


Θα σου πω Πάνο και άλλα που έχεις αναφέρει. Έχεις ρωτήσει αν η γυναίκα σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο έχει ή δεν έχει τρίχες, ιδρώνει ή δεν ιδρώνει, μυρίζει ή δεν μυρίζει κτλ Έχεις ρωτήσει πως να πλησιάσεις κοπέλες που φοράνε στρινγκ, λες και όλες αυτές είναι κλώνοι και δεν έχουν ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα. Και πόσα άλλα. Έχεις ρωτήσει πράγματα που ξεπερνάνε την κοινή λογική. Έχουν μπερδευτεί όλα αυτά στο μυαλό σου και όλα αυτά που ρωτάς μοιάζει λες και χρειάζεσαι εγχειρίδιο χρήσης για τα πάντα, για την ζωή. Εγώ προσωπικά πίστευα έως ένα σημείο πως ίσως σε απασχολούν κάποια πράγματα και λόγω της ηλικίας σου. Κακό δεν είναι να ρωτήσεις πως να φλερτάρεις αλλά αν δεις τι πράγματα ρωτάς και μπορείς να αντιληφθείς, θα καταλάβεις. Αν δεν κάνεις πλάκα, κάτι σου συμβαίνει, και όπως λέει και ο Jason, δεν φταις εσύ. Ίσως δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Πάρε στα σοβαρά και αυτά που γράφει η elisabet και ο Jason. Ούτε έχω προηγούμενα μαζί σου ούτε από κακία στα λέω.

----------


## panos19

Κακο είναι που θέλω να ρωτήσω για το πως φλερτάρουν και την γυναικεία ψυχολογία? 
Για άλλη μια φορά δεν τρολλαρω, θέλω να βρω μια κοπέλα/γυναικα να με αγαπάει και να την αγαπάω αληθινά γίνεται? δεν θέλω να την πλήγωσε αλλά ούτε να μην πληγωθω

----------


## Remedy

> Κακο είναι που θέλω να ρωτήσω για το πως φλερτάρουν και την γυναικεία ψυχολογία? 
> Για άλλη μια φορά δεν τρολλαρω, θέλω να βρω μια κοπέλα/γυναικα να με αγαπάει και να την αγαπάω αληθινά γίνεται? δεν θέλω να την πλήγωσε αλλά ούτε να μην πληγωθω


Αυτα τα συγκεκριμενα, δεν μαθαινονται με την συζητηση. Πρεπει να επιχειρησεις να τα ζησεις για να λυσεις τις αποριες σου.

----------


## panos19

κάποια δεν μπορείς να τα μάθεις χωρίς να τα ζήσεις?

----------


## geodim

> κάποια δεν μπορείς να τα μάθεις χωρίς να τα ζήσεις?


Μπορείς να ακούσεις απόψεις, να τα συζητήσεις κλπ. Αλλά την αληθινή τους διάσταση θα την δεις όταν τα βιώσεις ο ίδιος. 

Σκέψου ρε παιδί μου ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις για το τρέξιμο, να δεις βιντεάκια, να ρωτήσεις κόσμο. Μέχρι να τρέξεις ο ίδιος, δε θα έχεις βιώσει τι σημαίνει τρέξιμο.

----------


## panos19

> Μπορείς να ακούσεις απόψεις, να τα συζητήσεις κλπ. Αλλά την αληθινή τους διάσταση θα την δεις όταν τα βιώσεις ο ίδιος. 
> 
> Σκέψου ρε παιδί μου ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις για το τρέξιμο, να δεις βιντεάκια, να ρωτήσεις κόσμο. Μέχρι να τρέξεις ο ίδιος, δε θα έχεις βιώσει τι σημαίνει τρέξιμο.


αν το πας σε αυτήν την άποψη ισχύει

----------


## Johny1984

Απλα εχε στο μυαλο σου... Οτι στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα σου πει ενα Οχι... ουτε θα χαλασει ο κοσμος ουτε κατι αλλο... ολοι οι αντρες εχουμε ακουσει δεκαδες οχι στην ζωη μας.

----------


## panos19

> Απλα εχε στο μυαλο σου... Οτι στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα σου πει ενα Οχι... ουτε θα χαλασει ο κοσμος ουτε κατι αλλο... ολοι οι αντρες εχουμε ακουσει δεκαδες οχι στην ζωη μας.


λες να ειμαι τοσο γκαντεμεις που με την πρωτη που θα προσεγγισω θα μου πει οχι?
ειδικα τετοιος τυπος σαν και εμενα

----------


## fuego21

> λες να ειμαι τοσο γκαντεμεις που με την πρωτη που θα προσεγγισω θα μου πει οχι?
> ειδικα τετοιος τυπος σαν και εμενα


το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα σου πει οχι,ειδικα με το background που κουβαλας και το μυαλο που διαθετεις που εχει μεινει στασιμο σαν μυαλο δωδεκαχρονου,δεν εχεις και πολλες ελπιδες

----------


## panos19

μπορείς να μου τα ετειολογησεις αυτά που λες?

----------


## fuego21

> μπορείς να μου τα ετειολογησεις αυτά που λες?


οταν λες ετειολογησω εννοεις,αιτιολογησω?

----------


## panos19

> οταν λες ετειολογησω εννοεις,αιτιολογησω?


ναι αυτό εννοώ

----------


## JohnyK33

Oι κοπελες, καταλαβαινουν αμεσως τον ντροπαλο, τον ατολμο, τον μη επικοινωνιακο τυπο, τον διστακτικο, τον δειλο, οταν εχεις σαν αντρας τετοια χαρακτηριστικα δυστυχως δεν εχεις και πολλες πιθανοτητες για προσεγγιση, κανεις μπαμ απο χιλιομετρα και λογικο ειναι οτι θα σε αποφυγει, η θα εισαι στην αναμονη μεχρι να κουραστεις/βαρεθεις ο ιδιος και να απομακρυνθεις απο μονος σου.Θα εισαι το καλο παιδι, το συμπαθητικο που απλα θα παραμεινει στη φιλικη ζωνη και θα βρει τοιχο για τα υπολοιπα. 

Εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι ειμαι ντροπαλος, οτι κοιταζω αλλου, δεν μιλαω πολυ, πραγματα που τα καταλαβαινω και μονος μου δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται να μου πουν κατι. Για να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο, θα πρεπει να γινεις πιο ενδιαφερον, πιο ελκυστικος σαν ατομο, οχι μονο απο αποψη εμφανισης,αλλα και επικοινωνιακα, αν σε ρωτησουν που βγαινεις και συ απαντησεις, ε δεν βγαινω και πολυ νταξει, η ποσες σχεσεις ειχες ως τωρα ,και εσυ απαντησεις μετα απο πολυ σκεψη, μια, θα καταλαβει οτι εισαι πισω σε καποια πραγματα και θα ψαχτει για αλλον. 

Η πιτσιρικα η 23-25 χρονων, περιμενει απο εναν 28-30 που θα γνωρισει, να ειναι αυτος ο εμπειρος, να παιρνει αυτος πρωτοβουλιες, να κανει αυτος προτασεις για πραγματα, να παει να την παρει απο το σπιτι, να την γυρισει εδω εκει, να της κανει 2-3 κοπλιμεντα, αν βγειτε ραντεβου καπου, θα προσπαθησει να μαθει πραγματα για σενα, αν εσυ εισαι κλειστος, κοιτας απο ντροπη το πατωμα, η σου πει δωσε facebook και εσυ πεις α δεν εχω, θα δειξεις οτι εισαι απειρος να διαχειριστεις τη συνεχεια, αυτοματως χανει το ενδιαφερον, θα σε ριξει και 2-3 κραξιματα στην παρεα της και δεν θα την ξαναδεις. 

Ο φοβος της απορριψης παντα υπαρχει, το εχω αντιμετωπισει, δεν εχω παει να πω σε κοπελα που μου αρεσει, να εκφρασω ενα ενδιαφερον, γιατι φοβηθηκα οτι θα στραβωσει και θα γυρισω με το κεφαλι σκυμμενο. Aλλοι δεν το παιρνουν τοσο προσωπικα, σου λεει δεν εκατσε, στην επομενη, θα ξαναπροσπαθησω. Η ντροπαλοτητα και η δυστακτικοτητα στον αντρα ειναι μειονεκτημα γιατι φαινεσαι αδυναμος στα ματια μιας κοπελας.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Oι κοπελες, καταλαβαινουν αμεσως τον ντροπαλο, τον ατολμο, τον μη επικοινωνιακο τυπο, τον διστακτικο, τον δειλο, οταν εχεις σαν αντρας τετοια χαρακτηριστικα δυστυχως δεν εχεις και πολλες πιθανοτητες για προσεγγιση, κανεις μπαμ απο χιλιομετρα και λογικο ειναι οτι θα σε αποφυγει, η θα εισαι στην αναμονη μεχρι να κουραστεις/βαρεθεις ο ιδιος και να απομακρυνθεις απο μονος σου.Θα εισαι το καλο παιδι, το συμπαθητικο που απλα θα παραμεινει στη φιλικη ζωνη και θα βρει τοιχο για τα υπολοιπα. 
> 
> Εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι ειμαι ντροπαλος, οτι κοιταζω αλλου, δεν μιλαω πολυ, πραγματα που τα καταλαβαινω και μονος μου δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται να μου πουν κατι. Για να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο, θα πρεπει να γινεις πιο ενδιαφερον, πιο ελκυστικος σαν ατομο, οχι μονο απο αποψη εμφανισης,αλλα και επικοινωνιακα, αν σε ρωτησουν που βγαινεις και συ απαντησεις, ε δεν βγαινω και πολυ νταξει, η ποσες σχεσεις ειχες ως τωρα ,και εσυ απαντησεις μετα απο πολυ σκεψη, μια, θα καταλαβει οτι εισαι πισω σε καποια πραγματα και θα ψαχτει για αλλον. 
> 
> Η πιτσιρικα η 23-25 χρονων, περιμενει απο εναν 28-30 που θα γνωρισει, να ειναι αυτος ο εμπειρος, να παιρνει αυτος πρωτοβουλιες, να κανει αυτος προτασεις για πραγματα, να παει να την παρει απο το σπιτι, να την γυρισει εδω εκει, να της κανει 2-3 κοπλιμεντα, αν βγειτε ραντεβου καπου, θα προσπαθησει να μαθει πραγματα για σενα, αν εσυ εισαι κλειστος, κοιτας απο ντροπη το πατωμα, η σου πει δωσε facebook και εσυ πεις α δεν εχω, θα δειξεις οτι εισαι απειρος να διαχειριστεις τη συνεχεια, αυτοματως χανει το ενδιαφερον, θα σε ριξει και 2-3 κραξιματα στην παρεα της και δεν θα την ξαναδεις. 
> 
> Ο φοβος της απορριψης παντα υπαρχει, το εχω αντιμετωπισει, δεν εχω παει να πω σε κοπελα που μου αρεσει, να εκφρασω ενα ενδιαφερον, γιατι φοβηθηκα οτι θα στραβωσει και θα γυρισω με το κεφαλι σκυμμενο. Aλλοι δεν το παιρνουν τοσο προσωπικα, σου λεει δεν εκατσε, στην επομενη, θα ξαναπροσπαθησω. Η ντροπαλοτητα και η δυστακτικοτητα στον αντρα ειναι μειονεκτημα γιατι φαινεσαι αδυναμος στα ματια μιας κοπελας.


Αφού είναι έτσι οι κανόνες του φλερτ και του έρωτα (που δυστυχώς έτσι είναι συνήθως), ας πάνε οι γυναίκες όσο είναι νέες με τους δυνατούς-επιθετικούς-τολμηρούς-έμπειρους και μετά ας μείνουν στο ράφι κι ας γεράσουν μόνες. Γιατί οκ, και στα ζώα τα θηλυκά θέλουν τον δυνατότερο, αλλά δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτό για να κάνουμε ακριβώς ό,τι κάνουν τα ζώα.

----------


## panos19

> Oι κοπελες, καταλαβαινουν αμεσως τον ντροπαλο, τον ατολμο, τον μη επικοινωνιακο τυπο, τον διστακτικο, τον δειλο, οταν εχεις σαν αντρας τετοια χαρακτηριστικα δυστυχως δεν εχεις και πολλες πιθανοτητες για προσεγγιση, κανεις μπαμ απο χιλιομετρα και λογικο ειναι οτι θα σε αποφυγει, η θα εισαι στην αναμονη μεχρι να κουραστεις/βαρεθεις ο ιδιος και να απομακρυνθεις απο μονος σου.Θα εισαι το καλο παιδι, το συμπαθητικο που απλα θα παραμεινει στη φιλικη ζωνη και θα βρει τοιχο για τα υπολοιπα. 
> 
> Εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι ειμαι ντροπαλος, οτι κοιταζω αλλου, δεν μιλαω πολυ, πραγματα που τα καταλαβαινω και μονος μου δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται να μου πουν κατι. Για να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο, θα πρεπει να γινεις πιο ενδιαφερον, πιο ελκυστικος σαν ατομο, οχι μονο απο αποψη εμφανισης,αλλα και επικοινωνιακα, αν σε ρωτησουν που βγαινεις και συ απαντησεις, ε δεν βγαινω και πολυ νταξει, η ποσες σχεσεις ειχες ως τωρα ,και εσυ απαντησεις μετα απο πολυ σκεψη, μια, θα καταλαβει οτι εισαι πισω σε καποια πραγματα και θα ψαχτει για αλλον. 
> 
> Η πιτσιρικα η 23-25 χρονων, περιμενει απο εναν 28-30 που θα γνωρισει, να ειναι αυτος ο εμπειρος, να παιρνει αυτος πρωτοβουλιες, να κανει αυτος προτασεις για πραγματα, να παει να την παρει απο το σπιτι, να την γυρισει εδω εκει, να της κανει 2-3 κοπλιμεντα, αν βγειτε ραντεβου καπου, θα προσπαθησει να μαθει πραγματα για σενα, αν εσυ εισαι κλειστος, κοιτας απο ντροπη το πατωμα, η σου πει δωσε facebook και εσυ πεις α δεν εχω, θα δειξεις οτι εισαι απειρος να διαχειριστεις τη συνεχεια, αυτοματως χανει το ενδιαφερον, θα σε ριξει και 2-3 κραξιματα στην παρεα της και δεν θα την ξαναδεις. 
> 
> Ο φοβος της απορριψης παντα υπαρχει, το εχω αντιμετωπισει, δεν εχω παει να πω σε κοπελα που μου αρεσει, να εκφρασω ενα ενδιαφερον, γιατι φοβηθηκα οτι θα στραβωσει και θα γυρισω με το κεφαλι σκυμμενο. Aλλοι δεν το παιρνουν τοσο προσωπικα, σου λεει δεν εκατσε, στην επομενη, θα ξαναπροσπαθησω. Η ντροπαλοτητα και η δυστακτικοτητα στον αντρα ειναι μειονεκτημα γιατι φαινεσαι αδυναμος στα ματια μιας κοπελας.



ειναι και καποιες που λενε οτι τους αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι ψεματα λενε?ή απλως θελουν να εχουν το πανω χερι?
και τιπ ροτιμοτερο να πεις ψεματα αυτο λες?

εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω social media,τι κανω?

μηπως νομιζουν πως ενας ντροπαλος δεν ειναι και καλος στο ερωτικο?

----------


## Ορέστης

> ειναι και καποιες που λενε οτι τους αρεσουν οι ντροπαλοι ψεματα λενε?ή απλως θελουν να εχουν το πανω χερι?
> και τιπ ροτιμοτερο να πεις ψεματα αυτο λες?
> 
> εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω social media,τι κανω?
> 
> μηπως νομιζουν πως ενας ντροπαλος δεν ειναι και καλος στο ερωτικο?


Το βασικο ειναι να εισαι ψηλος και ωραιος

----------


## george1520

> Το βασικο ειναι να εισαι ψηλος και ωραιος


Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι οι κοντοί δεν έχουν πέραση.

----------


## Ορέστης

> λες να ειμαι τοσο γκαντεμεις που με την πρωτη που θα προσεγγισω θα μου πει οχι?
> ειδικα τετοιος τυπος σαν και εμενα


Δε λενε οχι. Λενε αοριστιες και ψεμματα, μια σε ανεβαζουν, μια σε κατεβαζουν. Πρεπει να εισαι πολυ γουρουνι και αναισθητος για να περασεις καλα με τις γυναικες. Εμενα με αρρωστησαν. Καλυτερα γκευ.

----------


## Vox

> η σου πει δωσε facebook και εσυ πεις α δεν εχω, θα δειξεις οτι εισαι απειρος να διαχειριστεις τη συνεχεια, αυτοματως χανει το ενδιαφερον,


Στο θεωρητικό ενδεχόμενο που ενδιαφερόμουν για κάποια, θα χαιρόμουν αν με απέρριπτε γι' αυτό το λόγο. Θα λειτουργούσε η φυσική επιλογή ... υπέρ εμού. :D

----------


## george1520

> Δε λενε οχι. Λενε αοριστιες και ψεμματα, μια σε ανεβαζουν, μια σε κατεβαζουν. Πρεπει να εισαι πολυ γουρουνι και αναισθητος για να περασεις καλα με τις γυναικες. Εμενα με αρρωστησαν. Καλυτερα γκευ.


Χάχαχα.. Είναι μια οπτική που ομολογώ δεν την έχω σκεφτεί καν..

----------


## panos19

> Δε λενε οχι. Λενε αοριστιες και ψεμματα, μια σε ανεβαζουν, μια σε κατεβαζουν. Πρεπει να εισαι πολυ γουρουνι και αναισθητος για να περασεις καλα με τις γυναικες. Εμενα με αρρωστησαν. Καλυτερα γκευ.



και σε ποιες γυναίκες δεν αρέσει να τις φλερτάρουν! Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε γίνει όλοι γκευ

γεωργο ποιος σου είπε οι κοντοί δεν έχουν περασει?

----------


## panos19

> Στο θεωρητικό ενδεχόμενο που ενδιαφερόμουν για κάποια, θα χαιρόμουν αν με απέρριπτε γι' αυτό το λόγο. Θα λειτουργούσε η φυσική επιλογή ... υπέρ εμού. :D


εκεί που φτάσαμε πρώτα ρωτάνε αν έχεις instagram και fb και μετά όνομα! 
όταν λεςφυσική επιλογή?

----------


## elis

εχουνε κωδικα οι γυναικεσ ρε ξυπνηστε βλεπω αυτο κανω αυτο βλεπω το αλλο κανω κατι αλλο και μπορει να βλεπω το αλλο και να κανω αυτο για να μπερδεψω αυτα περιπου

----------


## panos19

> εχουνε κωδικα οι γυναικεσ ρε ξυπνηστε βλεπω αυτο κανω αυτο βλεπω το αλλο κανω κατι αλλο και μπορει να βλεπω το αλλο και να κανω αυτο για να μπερδεψω αυτα περιπου


τι κινέζικα λες

----------


## giorgos panou

πανο?? πως πηγε με την γκομενα ρεσυ? Εκανες τυποτα? Αν βλεπεις δυσκολιες, τραβα στην επομενη μην κολας σε μια!! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!! 
και αν δεις πολυ δυσκολα τα πραματα ,ειπαμε,,,,,, Αληθεια, εχεις κανει καμια δοκιμη απο διαδικτιακες εφαρμογες να γνωρησεις καμια κοπελιτσα? Αλλα καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες οτι ψαχνεις και μεγαλες ηλικιες, δλδ γρο στα 40 !! ειναι της μοδας να [πηγαινουν μ νεα αγορια τετοια κοριτσια!! ,ΑΣΕ ΠΟυ θα σε μαθουν πολλα και ωραια πραγματα να κανεις μετεπειτα στις κοπελιτσες!

----------


## panos19

> πανο?? πως πηγε με την γκομενα ρεσυ? Εκανες τυποτα? Αν βλεπεις δυσκολιες, τραβα στην επομενη μην κολας σε μια!! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!! 
> και αν δεις πολυ δυσκολα τα πραματα ,ειπαμε,,,,,, Αληθεια, εχεις κανει καμια δοκιμη απο διαδικτιακες εφαρμογες να γνωρησεις καμια κοπελιτσα? Αλλα καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες οτι ψαχνεις και μεγαλες ηλικιες, δλδ γρο στα 40 !! ειναι της μοδας να [πηγαινουν μ νεα αγορια τετοια κοριτσια!! ,ΑΣΕ ΠΟυ θα σε μαθουν πολλα και ωραια πραγματα να κανεις μετεπειτα στις κοπελιτσες!


έφτιαξα λογαριασμό στο blind chat αλλά δεν. μπορώ να. βγάλω άκρη όλο αναζήτηση κάνει αλλά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε καμία

λέω να ψάξω και για μεγάλες γιατί από τις συνολικες τίποτα

----------


## JohnyK33

Σημειο κλειδι ειναι να μην φοβασαι να κανεις κινησεις και να μην παιρνεις τοσο προσωπικα μια απορριψη,τα chat ενταξει ειναι ενας τροπος πιο ευκολος,αλλα θα βρεις πολλες σαβουροπεριπτωσεις εκει μεσα,μιλα ταυτοχρονα με 3-4 περιπτωσεις και δες ποια προχωραει ωστε να επικεντρωθεις εκει.

----------


## panos19

> Σημειο κλειδι ειναι να μην φοβασαι να κανεις κινησεις και να μην παιρνεις τοσο προσωπικα μια απορριψη,τα chat ενταξει ειναι ενας τροπος πιο ευκολος,αλλα θα βρεις πολλες σαβουροπεριπτωσεις εκει μεσα,μιλα ταυτοχρονα με 3-4 περιπτωσεις και δες ποια προχωραει ωστε να επικεντρωθεις εκει.



καλά τα λες εσύ, εγώ τι κάνω! 

σοβαρές περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν και έξω
τι γίνεται παιδιά σε όλα τα site γνωριμιών θέλει πληρωμή για να στείλεις μηνυματα?

----------


## giorgos panou

> καλά τα λες εσύ, εγώ τι κάνω! 
> 
> σοβαρές περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν και έξω
> τι γίνεται παιδιά σε όλα τα site γνωριμιών θέλει πληρωμή για να στείλεις μηνυματα?


 Απο οτι γνωριζω ολα σχςδον ειναι με χρηματα, πρεπει να πλρωνεις καθε μηνα καποιο χρηματικο ποσο οπου κιμενετε ανα εταιρεια.Ενταξι μην κανω τον πολυ γνωστη, διοτις 2 μερες το εψαξα, επειδη ακουγα στη παρεα οτι βρησκουν κοπελες και αγορια ετσι, μαλιστα εχω βγει 3 φορες περιπου ως συμπαρασταση διοτις η ενδιαφερομενες εφεραν φιλες τους μαλον για ασφαλεια με αποτελεσμα ο φιλος να ζητησει απο εμενα να ερθω ως ο συμπαραστατης.
Αυτο πααντος οπου καταλαβα ειναι οτι στις 2 περιπτωσεις, οι κοπελες δεν ειχαν σχεση με την φοτωγραφια του προφιλ, ειε πεσει παρα πολυ φοτοσοπ! και η ηλικια ηταν στανταρ ψεμα! ατο δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινετε! νομιζα οτι υπηρχε καποια -καποιος μηχανισμος επαληθευσης.

----------


## george1520

Πανό.. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι σαρεσει μια σε ένα chat room και της στέλνεις. Τι λες?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πανό.. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι σαρεσει μια σε ένα chat room και της στέλνεις. Τι λες?


 λογικα εχω πρωτα πληρωσειωστε να μπορω να ανταλλασω μηνυματα αφου τσαμπαδενγινετε.Μετα κοιτω και κοιταει τις φοτο μας και το προφιλ , τα γλουστα μας, τις πρωτειμησεις μας κι ολα αυτα.Κι αντιστοιχος συνεχιζουμε.
Εχω γνωρισει αρκετες κοπελες ,κι εχω βγει -αν αρκετες λεγετε οι 5-6 - αλλα πριν χρονια, πρωτου χρειστεινα δινεις καθε μηνα τοσα πολλα λεφτα, και μαλιστ ηταν απο τσατ ρουμ οπου δεν ειχαν καθε αυτου σκοπο την γνωριμια και το σεξ.Το σαιτ ειχε να κανει με την μουσικη ,και την ιστορια της μουσικης, και απο εκει ετυχε κουβεντα στην κουβεντα ναβγω με καποιες κοπελες.
Οπως και απο εδω, απο αυτο το φορουμ εχω βγει και εχω γνωριστει παλαιωτερα με καποιες κοπελες, οπου παντα αυτες ξεκινησαν την κουβεντα διοτις πολυ απλα εαν ξεκιναγα εγω δεν θα ειχα καμια ελπιδα! χαχα. Απλα , το προφιλ οπου παρουσιαζω και οπου νομιζει κανεις οτι θα εχω στην πραγματικοτητα την εξαπατα σαν με γνωρισει! , παντα μου λενε οτι περιμεναν να οδυν εναν τυπο χωρις δοντια, χαχα να ειμαι μες στα σημαδια και γενικα να κανω μπαμ για πρεζακιας. χαχαχα

----------


## panos19

> Απο οτι γνωριζω ολα σχςδον ειναι με χρηματα, πρεπει να πλρωνεις καθε μηνα καποιο χρηματικο ποσο οπου κιμενετε ανα εταιρεια.Ενταξι μην κανω τον πολυ γνωστη, διοτις 2 μερες το εψαξα, επειδη ακουγα στη παρεα οτι βρησκουν κοπελες και αγορια ετσι, μαλιστα εχω βγει 3 φορες περιπου ως συμπαρασταση διοτις η ενδιαφερομενες εφεραν φιλες τους μαλον για ασφαλεια με αποτελεσμα ο φιλος να ζητησει απο εμενα να ερθω ως ο συμπαραστατης.
> Αυτο πααντος οπου καταλαβα ειναι οτι στις 2 περιπτωσεις, οι κοπελες δεν ειχαν σχεση με την φοτωγραφια του προφιλ, ειε πεσει παρα πολυ φοτοσοπ! και η ηλικια ηταν στανταρ ψεμα! ατο δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινετε! νομιζα οτι υπηρχε καποια -καποιος μηχανισμος επαληθευσης.



τι κάνουν για να βγάλουν χρήματα παίζουν με τον πόνο του άλλου

----------


## panos19

> Πανό.. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι σαρεσει μια σε ένα chat room και της στέλνεις. Τι λες?



κάτι θα βρω αυτό σε πείραξε?

----------


## george1520

> κάτι θα βρω αυτό σε πείραξε?


Προσπαθώ να δω τι πάει λάθος για να σε βοηθησω. Αφού ήδη μιλάς σε τέτοια τσατ. Λάθος μου που ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## panos19

> Προσπαθώ να δω τι πάει λάθος για να σε βοηθησω. Αφού ήδη μιλάς σε τέτοια τσατ. Λάθος μου που ασχολήθηκα.


τι εννοείς?

----------


## JohnyK33

Εγω παντως ειμαι αρκετα ντροπαλος και αυτο φαινεται συνεχεια κατι που κανει δυσκολο το πλησιασμα μιας κοπελας,δλδ μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να παω σε μια "γκομενα" που μου αρεσει,να της μιλησω,να της ζητησω τηλεφωνο,η να εκφρασω καποιο ενδιαφερον,χωρις να αλλαξω το βλεμμα μου,να μην μπορω να την κοιταξω στα ματια για ωρα κλπ.

Ποια ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα που το κανουν δυσκολο,η ντροπαλοτητα,η εσωστρεφεια,η μη καλη επικοινωνια,δλδ σκαλωνεις ανευ λογου και αιτιας,η ελλειψη δυναμισμου,η ανασφαλεια για το αν πρεπει να πεις η να κανεις μια κινηση.Η ελλειψη εμπειριας στο αντικειμενο.

Τα chat...Σου ζηταει ο αλλος φωτογραφιες,βασικες πληροφοριες που εκατερωθεν δεν ξερεις ποιες εχουν βαση η οχι,καποιοι ας πουμε πιστευουν οτι θα βρουν γυναικα/κοπελα απο εφαρμογες τυπου tinder,ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω,καποτε γινονταν γνωριμιες και απο mirc που λεει ο λογος.

----------


## panos19

> Εγω παντως ειμαι αρκετα ντροπαλος και αυτο φαινεται συνεχεια κατι που κανει δυσκολο το πλησιασμα μιας κοπελας,δλδ μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να παω σε μια "γκομενα" που μου αρεσει,να της μιλησω,να της ζητησω τηλεφωνο,η να εκφρασω καποιο ενδιαφερον,χωρις να αλλαξω το βλεμμα μου,να μην μπορω να την κοιταξω στα ματια για ωρα κλπ.
> 
> Ποια ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα που το κανουν δυσκολο,η ντροπαλοτητα,η εσωστρεφεια,η μη καλη επικοινωνια,δλδ σκαλωνεις ανευ λογου και αιτιας,η ελλειψη δυναμισμου,η ανασφαλεια για το αν πρεπει να πεις η να κανεις μια κινηση.Η ελλειψη εμπειριας στο αντικειμενο.
> 
> Τα chat...Σου ζηταει ο αλλος φωτογραφιες,βασικες πληροφοριες που εκατερωθεν δεν ξερεις ποιες εχουν βαση η οχι,καποιοι ας πουμε πιστευουν οτι θα βρουν γυναικα/κοπελα απο εφαρμογες τυπου tinder,ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω,καποτε γινονταν γνωριμιες και απο mirc που λεει ο λογος.


μπορεί και να βρεις δεν το αποκλείεις

----------


## JohnyK33

Απο την αλλη οταν εισαι σε μια τετοια περιεργη κατασταση, δηλαδη εχεις μεινει πισω σε βασικα πραγματα και αυτο δεν θα μπορεις να το κρυψεις, τοτε ειναι προτιμοτερο η αναζητηση ατομων που βρισκονται πανω κατω σε μια παρομοια θεση με εσενα, αυτο θα σε βγαλει απο μια δυσκολη θεση, να εισαι συνεχως σε αμυνα απεναντι σε προχωρημενα και εμπειρα ατομα εν συγκριση με εσενα, ενω αν βγεις με καποια που θα ειναι εξισου ντροπαλη, δεν θα εχει εμπειριες αρκετες ,ισως εκει ειναι πιο ευκολο να γινει κατι που θα ωφελησει και τους δυο.

Προσωπικα,δυσκολευομαι να κανω την πρωτη κινηση, αυτη την απλη, που θα πας, θα πεις ενα γεια, θα ξεκινησει μια κουβεντα και ισως καταληξει καπου, ισως και πουθενα. Αυτο ειναι ομως θεμα δικο μου, δεν ειναι των αλλων, εγω εχω το προβλημα στο οποιο θα πρεπει να βρω τροπους να ξεπερασω, αυτο γινεται μονο αν δοκιμασεις πραγματα, οχι με θεωριες.

----------


## JohnyK33

> μπορεί και να βρεις δεν το αποκλείεις




Μπορει οντως να βρεις, απλα οπως ανεφερα, εχει και αρκετη σαβουρα που μπαινει, προβαλοντας ενα αλλο προφιλ απο την πραγματικοτητα, σου πετανε φωτογραφιες με φιλτρα και επεξεργασμενες(ειδικα οι κοπελες), οταν ειναι να γινει η συναντηση, αντικριζεις κατι τελειως διαφορετικο σε εμφανιση, χαρακτηρα κλπ.

----------


## oboro

Απ' την αλλη βεβαια, ουτε το να λες "σαβουρα" οσους δεν ειναι ομορφοι το λες θεμα εμφανισης...

----------


## panos19

> Απο την αλλη οταν εισαι σε μια τετοια περιεργη κατασταση, δηλαδη εχεις μεινει πισω σε βασικα πραγματα και αυτο δεν θα μπορεις να το κρυψεις, τοτε ειναι προτιμοτερο η αναζητηση ατομων που βρισκονται πανω κατω σε μια παρομοια θεση με εσενα, αυτο θα σε βγαλει απο μια δυσκολη θεση, να εισαι συνεχως σε αμυνα απεναντι σε προχωρημενα και εμπειρα ατομα εν συγκριση με εσενα, ενω αν βγεις με καποια που θα ειναι εξισου ντροπαλη, δεν θα εχει εμπειριες αρκετες ,ισως εκει ειναι πιο ευκολο να γινει κατι που θα ωφελησει και τους δυο.
> 
> Προσωπικα,δυσκολευομαι να κανω την πρωτη κινηση, αυτη την απλη, που θα πας, θα πεις ενα γεια, θα ξεκινησει μια κουβεντα και ισως καταληξει καπου, ισως και πουθενα. Αυτο ειναι ομως θεμα δικο μου, δεν ειναι των αλλων, εγω εχω το προβλημα στο οποιο θα πρεπει να βρω τροπους να ξεπερασω, αυτο γινεται μονο αν δοκιμασεις πραγματα, οχι με θεωριες.


αυτο λεω και εγω,παρα να κανω με μια εσωστρεφης και εμπειρη ερωτικα απο εμενα

----------


## JohnyK33

> αυτο λεω και εγω,παρα να κανω με μια εσωστρεφης και εμπειρη ερωτικα απο εμενα


Eνταξει,καποιοι κομπλαρουμε,ας το παραδεχτουμε,εγω το εχω πει,δεν εχω το ευκολο πλησιασμα,την ατακα,η την "σωστη" προσεγγιση,ακομη και απο το απροσωπο chat η viber η οποιοδηποτε κοινωνικο μεσο επικοινωνιας,αν παω να πλησιασω μια 25 χρονων,που θα μου αρεσει,το πιο πιθανον,μετα την πρωτη γνωριμια και οταν σχηματισει την πρωτη εικονα/προφιλ για εμενα,να το βαλει στα ποδια,να απομακρυνθει γιατι δεν θα ειμαι ο εμπειρος που εψαχνε,η θα χασει γρηγορα το ενδιαφερον της.

Εισαι ντροπαλος και ανασφαλης,βγαζεις μιζερια,σε μυριζονται απο χιλιομετρα οι γυναικες/κοπελες,στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων,απλα παραμενεις σε αυτο που λενε φιλικη ζωνη,εισαι το καλο παιδακι που σε συμπαθανε,μεχρι εκει ομως,μετα μπαινει τοιχος στη μεση και βλεπεις τους αλλους να κανουν παιχνιδι.

----------


## panos19

υπάρχουν και κοπέλες με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικα που αναφέρεις
στα φιλικά μπαίνουν τα καλύτερα γκολ δεν ισχύει?

----------


## JohnyK33

Ειναι να γινει καποια αρχη για να αρχισει να τσουλαει το πραγμα,προφανως θα εχεις και αποτυχιες/απορριψεις,αλλα προχωρας και δεν μενεις σε αυτες,επιμενεις μεχρι να σου τυχει καποια περιπτωση να ξεκινησεις απο τα βασικα.

----------


## panos19

> Ειναι να γινει καποια αρχη για να αρχισει να τσουλαει το πραγμα,προφανως θα εχεις και αποτυχιες/απορριψεις,αλλα προχωρας και δεν μενεις σε αυτες,επιμενεις μεχρι να σου τυχει καποια περιπτωση να ξεκινησεις απο τα βασικα.



αν άρεσε σε κάποια δεν θα μου το έλεγε/έδειχνε?

----------


## JohnyK33

Κοιτα,apps οπως το tinder,το badoo,ειδικα το πρωτο,αξιζει μονο ως premium,δλδ πρεπει να πληρωσεις μπας και πετυχεις κατι "αξιοπιστο",διαφορετικα θα βρεις περιπτωσεις που ουτε ανταποκρινονται στην πραγματικοτητα και αρκετα χαμηλου level.Δηλαδη θα εχει η αλλη ενα προφιλ,2-3 φωτογραφιες προκλητικες η με φιλτρα,οταν δεις ομως απο κοντα θα θες να φυγεις τρεχοντας.Καποτε γινοντουσαν γνωριμιες η μιλουσαμε απο το mirc,πλεον δεν ξερεις τι εχεις απεναντι σου και αν αυτα που σου παρουσιαζουν ειναι αληθεια η μια επιπλαστη ωραια εικονα για να πεσει θυμα κανενας απελπισμενος.

----------


## panos19

Σε όλα τα site γνωριμιών θέλουν πληρωμή
το θέμα είναι μην σου έρθει κανένας ανώμαλος 

φοβάμαι να δώσω φωτογραφίες μου και να τις βλέπουν όλοι δημόσια δεν ξέρεις πως μπορεί να τις χρησιμοποιησουν

----------


## JohnyK33

> Σε όλα τα site γνωριμιών θέλουν πληρωμή
> το θέμα είναι μην σου έρθει κανένας ανώμαλος 
> 
> φοβάμαι να δώσω φωτογραφίες μου και να τις βλέπουν όλοι δημόσια δεν ξέρεις πως μπορεί να τις χρησιμοποιησουν


Σωστο αυτο,αλλωστε αρκετοι/αρκετες βαζουν ψευτικες η παραποιημενες για να κρυψουν τις αδυναμιες τους και οταν προκυψει συναντηση,απογοητευεσαι.Βα ριεμαι τα chats,"γεια,τι κανεις,πως εισαι,τι ψαχνεις,γιατι εισαι εδω,φαινεσαι πολυ ομορφη,μου αρεσεις,θελεις να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα?",τυποποιημενες,βαρετ ες κουβεντες.

----------


## JohnyK33

To θεμα εδω,ειναι να γινει η αρχη,το πρωτο βημα που λεμε,να αποκτησεις την μικρη εμπειρια που ειναι καλυτερη απο την καθολου εμπειρια,εκει θα αρχισει να ρολαρει πιστευω το πραγμα και να φευγουν σιγα σιγα καποια κολληματα που με κρατανε πισω.Θα πεις,ποια μου αρεσει,η ταδε,μπραβο,θα πας,θα μιλησεις,θα αρχισεις να κανεις κουβεντα,απλη και ουσιαστικη,να δημιουργηθει το εδαφος ωστε να υπαρξει οικειότητα που θα διευκολυνει την πορεια.Δεν θα πας ουτε με φουλ αυτοπεποιθηση,οτι θα την ριξω,θα την κερδισω με την πρωτη ματια,δεν θα πας ομως και με το τρακ της δεδομενης απορριψης,που το βλεπεις να ερχεται απο χιλιομετρα μακρυα.

----------


## JohnyK33

Δεν αντεχω την ντροπαλοτητα μου, πραγματικα εχω εκνευριστει με τον εαυτο μου, φοβαμαι να ανοιχτω στους αλλους, να μιλησω για πραγματα που μου αρεσουν,ολο προσπαθω να κρυβομαι συναισθηματικα και αυτο εχει επιπτωση να φαινομαι υπερβολικα κλειστος,απομακρος και να με θεωρουν οι κοπελες περιεργο, κριπι η οτιδηποτε αλλο σκεφτονται για μενα.Δεν μπορω να βγαλω δυναμισμο με τιποτα,ουτε ξερω πως κανουν φλερτ,ουτε κοπλιμεντα κανω, ουτε μπορω να εκφρασω ενα ενδιαφερον.

----------

